# Official Raw Discussion Thread - 13/05/13



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

"As peaceful as Raw has been without him, the WWE Universe should expect to see The Miz make his glorious return back to television after filming his movie over the past few weeks, according to F4WOnline.com (via Wrestling Inc.)"

Finally Miz coming back! :cole3


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Really looking forward to RAW tonight, wish I could watch it live and not taped tomorrow. I HATE TIMEZONES!

I'm hoping to see Solid Builds for all matches. HHH and Lesnar need to have a proper brawl tonight. Not just HHH hitting Lesnar out of the ring. Have it go on for a while again, hopefully we might see a little blood again, it really sparked the feud last time. HHH can get the upper hand in the end of the brawl as this sets up Lesnar winning at Extreme Rules.

I also feel like Ryback needs to do something tonight to gain a little more heat. Attacking Cena doesn't gain him much heat, he needs to do something that will garner him some good heat heading in to the match. Ryback-Cena build so far has been meh, Ryback has been improving on the mic though. However, I think the match will impress, I'm hoping Cena and Ryback clash well. Hoping for a good confrontation between the two tonight.

As for the other matches, I'm already pumped for the Triple Threat, Sheamus vs Henry has been surprisingly good so far and I'm now intrigued in Orton vs Show because of the Extreme Rules stipulation.

Hoping this show doesn't disappoint tonight. They can get some good build in for Extreme Rules, if done right. Also hoping Shield vs Team Hell No is set up tonight.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Tonights the night.

R-Truth "Uncle Ruckus" heel turn inc


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

So a face-to-face showdown, a dance-off, a mystery secret admirer, and an injury update.... no thanks.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Inb4 Nimbus ups his usual question to: 
" A train leaves San Francisco at 6:00 pm, averaging 60 mph.
Another train headed in the same direction leaves San Francisco at 10:00 pm, averaging 90 mph. To the nearest tenth, what time will Raw start?"

I'm hoping to see a brawl between HHH and Lesnar tonight. Also hoping to see Ryback look remotely like a threat to Cena.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

RAW has gone to the dogs. That show looks like pure shit.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't wait to see who Zack Ryder will lose to tonight.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

cant wait to see cena verbally bury ryback again and the dance off!!!! :vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Mark Henry has enough whoopin' for everyone again.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

It should be a good Raw leading up to ER.....

...Well I hope it is...


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to Raw this week, hoping for a good segment between Brock/Triple H, also looking forward to Cena/Ryback and Team Hell No/The Shield.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's a sad day when that preview is what makes up a Raw. Wow. :sadpanda


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm looking more forward to my history exam tomorrow than Raw tonight, Glad I won't be watching it.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Why isn't everyone excited for raw? Is it the face off? :vince4


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah my favourite thread of the week. Wonder if reading through tomorrow morning will be more entertaining than the show again.

Some stuff to look forward too though, hoping for more Carnage between Brock and the Game. I'm still disappointed Brock hasn't gone after Stephanie or someone. Oh well, a big brawl could make up for it tonight.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> RAW has gone to the dogs. That show looks like pure shit.


Saying a show looks like shit before it happens?

Is that where we've come to?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Why isn't everyone excited for raw? Is it the face off? :vince4


cuz raw has been mediocre to piss poor for a long time outside of the one after wrestlemania. why would anything change for the better?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Saying a show looks like shit before it happens?
> 
> Is that where we've come to?


Yeah, that is what we've come to after being served shit on a plate for years.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> cuz raw has been mediocre to piss poor for a long time outside of the one after wrestlemania. why would anything change for the better?


That wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Make_The_Grade said:


> That wasn't meant to be taken seriously.


Just like the WWE!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

A face to face confrontation between Lesnar and HHH always seems to deliver and they need too cause it's getting very stale, Brock needs to go over in a big way on Sunday.

Really looking forward to the triple threat match for the WHC and excited to see what happens with those 3 tonight.

The Shield are always great and expect no less tonight, btw are they scheduled to fight on Sunday as of yet or no?

And extremely intrigued to see what's happening with Cena and Ryback hopefully
they build it very nicely tonight and sell the whole feud.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

ashes11 said:


> Ah my favourite thread of the week. Wonder if reading through tomorrow morning will be more entertaining than the show again.
> 
> Some stuff to look forward too though, hoping for more Carnage between Brock and the Game. I'm still disappointed Brock hasn't gone after Stephanie or someone. Oh well, a big brawl could make up for it tonight.


I still can't believe in this entire feud, they NEVER got Sable and/or Steph involved. Imagine how much more personal things would've been if they were involved.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Just like the WWE!





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.Boo again.


:lol


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

dxbender said:


> I still can't believe in this entire feud, they NEVER got Sable and/or Steph involved. Imagine how much more personal things would've been if they were involved.


It's mystifying isn't it. Since Heyman called for the rematch I couldn't actually tell you whats happened with them. In big scale feuds like this you want to 2 men at each others throat every week, with the heel making it as personal as possible. This is the first time they'll be on the same show since mania. My word, if Brock hadn't of done the office skit last week, nothing would have happened.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

GOD said:


> Yeah, that is what we've come to after being served shit on a plate for years.


Yet some people watch the show EVERY WEEK. And after it they bitch like it's the worse thing they've ever watched. 

Than they'll watch next week.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Make_The_Grade said:


> :lol


Much appreciated :



> It's mystifying isn't it. Since Heyman called for the rematch I couldn't actually tell you whats happened with them. In big scale feuds like this you want to 2 men at each others throat every week, with the heel making it as personal as possible. This is the first time they'll be on the same show since mania. My word, if Brock hadn't of done the office skit last week, nothing would have happened.


Perhaps it will get somewhat personal tonight. Not sure if that will do any good saying as how the ppv is on Sunday (I think) but you never know.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Without a shadow of a doubt, this thread will be the most entertaining part of tonight's Raw. :lol

I look forward to :cena3 on Monday's nowadays because I legit LOL at a lot of the comments in here.

And then what makes it better is the people who actually get upset at the posters & say we're all too negative, there may be a few guys that get legit pissed but most of us are just in here having a good time & making jokes. For some of us, the fuckery is more entertaining then the story arcs.

Why so serious?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> Without a shadow of a doubt, this thread will be the most entertaining part of tonight's Raw. :lol
> 
> I look forward to :cena3 on Monday's nowadays because I legit LOL at a lot of the comments in here.
> 
> ...


Basically this. Love making jokes about the shenanigans on RAW. That's what I get to look forward to every week!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm intrigued to see how NIMBUS plays his cards tonight. A few week absence could make him super over when he returns.

#WeWantNimbus


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Yet some people watch the show EVERY WEEK. And after it they bitch like it's the worse thing they've ever watched.
> 
> Than they'll watch next week.


Not so sure about that. You see last weeks rating?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to HHH/Brock segment.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hoping for a crazy ass Brock/Hunter brawl. Nothing else really interests me.

Except SHIELD.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> I'm intrigued to see how NIMBUS plays his cards tonight. A few week absence could make him super over when he returns.
> 
> #WeWantNimbus


Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lesnar to kill Stephanie then HHH to completely no sell it saying he has two Stephanies anyway, calling it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before Nimbus asks what time Raw starts

In before people say what is this fuckery


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus Nimbus!


I wonder if he'll come back as a face or a heel....


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

how long until rawr start?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I hope Ryback has his beanie hat ready so he can use the ear piece to do promos unk2


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> how long until *THE* rawr start?


Fixed.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Can't wait .


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Raw is in Oklahoma tonight, so I expect the crowd to be dead.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hoping the Shield shows up, Mark Henry talks and the Brock kills somebody.



Gang said:


> "As peaceful as Raw has been without him, the WWE Universe should expect to see The Miz make his glorious return back to television after filming his movie over the past few weeks, according to F4WOnline.com (via Wrestling Inc.)"
> 
> Finally Miz coming back! :cole3


Like Miz for instance. Brock can kill Miz before confronting HHH.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Having JBL on commentary nowadays makes Raw a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Miz should take a beating from Brock and Henry on the same night. That would please me enormously.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking forward to Brock Lesnar/Triple H segment and the Shield.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is Lesnar going to be there or is he joining via satellite?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TheGoat said:


> Is Lesnar going to be there or is he joining via satellite?


Well it is the raw before the ppv right? 

.. Right? I honestly don't know I haven't even been paying attention to the ppv schedules 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Puke & fall in it.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't even know if i will stay up to watch this or Extreme Rules not worth it anymore


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Don't know what to really expect tonight. Usual crap no doubt with a sprinkling of gold now and again. The thread discussion is better anyway so see you all in 2 hours.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Cena heel turn. Literally. Left heel.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm more interested in Nimbus's grand return to the RAW discussion thread than RAW itself.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Let's see:
Shitty Cena Promo
Ryback Rules
Wade Jobs
Hell No and Kingston vs SHIELD set
Miz :cole
Ziggler booked as weak....again
Divas...oh joy
Khali fuckery
Cesaro squashes a jobber then jobs on Main Event
Brock and HHH brawl

Have I covered it all?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Like Miz for instance. Brock can kill Miz before confronting HHH.


This, I could get used to Miz returning only to be destroyed and put out for another few weeks.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Let's see:
> Shitty Cena Promo
> Ryback Rules
> Wade Jobs
> ...


Watching that kind of show makes me feel like this..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Let's see:
> Shitty Cena Promo
> Ryback Rules
> Wade Jobs
> ...


Oh I forgot, Orton, Show, Sheamus, Henry stuff and Rhodes Scholars (Whether individually or collectively) get jobbed


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

CHIcagoMade said:


> I'm more interested in Nimbus's grand return to the RAW discussion thread than RAW itself.


He was here last week, but I know what you mean. I'm excited to see it too.

:cole3 Is it him?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 2m

no ziggs at #RAW ouch @WWE swags/del rio will surely entertain JK JK at least cenas there doing fresh material, i bet


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> He was here last week, but I know what you mean. I'm excited to see it too.
> 
> :cole3 Is it him?


*
"He would know what time it comes on, if he only had the exclusive WWE App."*

:cole3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> *
> "He would know what time it comes on, if he only had the exclusive WWE App."*
> 
> :cole3


:lawler Plus he could track a pizza from Dominoes!


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 19, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 2m
> 
> no ziggs at #RAW ouch @WWE swags/del rio will surely entertain JK JK at least cenas there doing fresh material, i bet


No Ziggy

No Punk

No thanks


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

> No Ziggy
> 
> No Punk
> 
> No thanks


:brock?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the continued revival of Antonio Cesaro.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Orodreth said:


> No Ziggy
> 
> No Punk
> 
> No thanks


:heyman ?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to see khali enter the men's locker room and speak all jibberish. I will lol till the segments end. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orodreth said:


> No Ziggy
> 
> No Punk
> 
> No thanks


:cena2 ?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

I HATE TWITTSHIT.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> :cena2 ?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Orodreth said:


> No Ziggy
> 
> No Punk
> 
> No thanks


:cody2 :sandow?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No to all of the above, except :heyman


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm going to put another imaginary $50 on Cena opening the show tonight, did it last week and I won.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> I'm going to put another imaginary $50 on Cena opening the show tonight, did it last week and I won.


I'd say you're pretty safe doing that, I can't see who else it would be. Unless a match starts the show off but that's quite rare.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> I'm going to put another imaginary $50 on Cena opening the show tonight, did it last week and I won.





VintageOrton said:


> I'd say you're pretty safe doing that, I can't see who else it would be. Unless a match starts the show off but that's quite rare.


Could put another $50 on Randy Orton in the opening match


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:brock :ryback 

That is all.


Unless rton finally turns heel*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not excited, enough said.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> I want to see khali enter the men's locker room and speak all jibberish. I will lol till the segments end.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


When he wore the Mysterio mask on Smackdown last week I couldn't believe how ridiculous he looked.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Not excited, enough said.


Yeah pretty much this. Will be watching the opening. If it's shit, I'll stop watching it.

You know Jersey Shore was getting better ratings than RAW?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez, Triple Hemmorhoid getting out the shovel and a friggin' dance off? I'd better start seeing what else is on as a fallback if the show looks like another suckfest.

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is it me or have Trips/Lesnar not been face to face at all since Wrestlemania? If they have its only been once. 

That said, I'm perfectly fine with them closing the show. Punk didn't get to main event Extreme Rules as champion last year because of Cena/Lesnar. But then again, Punk didn't main event a lot of PPV's because of Cena.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Where is it tonight?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Let's see:
> Shitty Cena Promo
> Ryback Rules
> Wade Jobs
> ...


How can you forget the dance off between Jericho and Fandango!?

But yeah, I think you got it covered.



SonoShion said:


> Where is it tonight?


Tulsa, Oklahoma.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Where is it tonight?


Oklahoma, so expecting it to be a dead crowd.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Let's see:
> Shitty Cena Promo
> Ryback Rules
> Wade Jobs
> ...


I don't think Ziggler will be on RAW tonight. 

I'd seriously rather watch a Divas match then watch Khali/Hornswoggle segment. 100%!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

VintageOrton said:


> Oklahoma, so expecting it to be a dead crowd.


It's dead pretty much 90% of the places they go.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Think we can expect JR on commentary since RAW is in Oklahoma?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Please let bullhammer be real this time.



FUCK!
I HATE TWITTSHIT


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Would enjoy a JR appearance. They'd try and humiliate him though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks.

Well, at least we're having St.Louis at ER and RAW in Canada in 2 weeks.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Inb4 a wild JR appears. and puts us to sleep


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oklahoma has terrible crowds, trust me I went to the recent OKC RAW a while back. The crowd literally chanted boring at a lot of matches and they were very pro Cena


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JR won't be there guys, he's doing something for Shawn Michaels's show.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> JR won't be there guys, he's doing something for Shawn Michael's show.


Shawn Michaels has a show? :shocked:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Shawn Michaels has a show? :shocked:


Yeah I think it's a hunting show.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope this thread lives up too it's good standards tonight


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> Yeah I think it's a hunting show.


A bit off topic:






huh...how do you like that?


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> A bit off topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't understand how guys like Shawn, and Austin find this interesting. I mean, I do wanna try it, and here we are sitting behind a keyboard.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

So will John Cena be on Raw tonight?


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

30 minutes until someone overcomes the odds! :cena4


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> I really don't understand how guys like Shawn, and Austin find this interesting. I mean, I do wanna try it, and here we are sitting behind a keyboard.


To each their own I suppose. I don't find hunting interesting myself. Would like to see HBK superkick a deer though. :side:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> 30 minutes until someone overcomes the odds! :cena4


"30 minutes? Extreme Rules is not today, son. Next Sunday you will find what overcome the odds really is"

:cena2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Final show till ER, looks like this should be a tight one. (Y)


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Final show till ER, looks like this should be a tight one. (Y)


You really are a very optimistic person WAGG.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The only thing I even remotely give a damn about is the Brock/Triple h stuff, and that probably won't happen until the end of the show. 99% chance that this show is going to be pitiful, pathetic, garbage, just like the shit they've been spewing out since mid April.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> You really are a very optimistic person WAGG.


Because Swagger is overcoming DEM odds today.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> 30 minutes until someone overcomes the odds! :cena4


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

For when Naomi shows up because I want to be all up in :datass


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> For when Naomi shows up because I want to be all up in :datass












:cena3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> For when Naomi shows up because I want to be all up in :datass


Dear god.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> For when Naomi shows up because I want to be all up in :datass


For when Layla hopefully shows up.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SmokeAndMirrors said:


> You really are a very optimistic person WAGG.


Sure, it's Swaggers hometown tonight innit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SonoShion said:


> Sure, it's Swaggers hometown tonight innit.


WAIT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAHHHHH??????

THIS GONE BE A GOOD SHOW FOR SURE NOW. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty sure he's gonna receive an Austin-like pop :brie


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> For when Layla hopefully shows up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Okay Bray Wyatt is pretty good tbh

And it's not good when the NXT championships feel more prestigious (and look better) then the WWE ones


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Let's see:
> Shitty Cena Promo
> Ryback Rules
> Wade Jobs
> ...



I do think this is pretty accurate. lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> For when Layla hopefully shows up.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Since last week in Canada it's gonna be live. and for the first monday in ages, I'm not working at night (Was watching the midnight replay before) so...

FINALLY! I'll be able to read and participate in this marvelous discussion tonight! 

If it wasn't for this, I'm not even sure I would stand watching it all 3 hours. lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


>


Haha oh shit, that GIF is gold.

What was he running for?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its almost burying time and I dont mean the undertaker


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Haha oh shit, that GIF is gold.
> 
> What was he running for?


dat ass obviously :lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its almost burying time and I dont mean the undertaker


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> dat ass obviously :lol


It's better that way. lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I love RAW discussion threads. Makes the show look much better than it actually is :lol


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

@HEELZiggler 1h
no ziggs at #RAW ouch @WWE
swags/del rio will surely entertain JK JK
at least cenas there doing fresh material, i bet 

I'm going to be watching his feed more than RAW I imagine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*inb4 some RAW fuckery*

My body is ready.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Haha oh shit, that GIF is gold.
> 
> What was he running for?


That was back in 2004 when Porto scored in the last minute against Manchester United and went to the semi-finals (?) of the Champions League.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Getting ready for dat dance off!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Talking about burying, huh?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

What's the latest news on Nimbus' new gimmick?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone want to share DAT POPCORN? :brock


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kopitelewis said:


> @HEELZiggler 1h
> no ziggs at #RAW ouch @WWE
> swags/del rio will surely entertain JK JK
> at least cenas there doing fresh material, i bet
> ...


Cool he's in a humorous mood while recovering. Someone invite him here. :clap


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Anyone want to share DAT POPCORN? :brock


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> *inb4 some RAW fuckery*
> 
> My body is ready.


Hey hey hey that's my line buddy. I cut you a break though since you from Jersey lol


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

It's almost time! :mark:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

+1


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SheamusRKO said:


> What's the latest news on Nimbus' new gimmick?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

5 minutes to go!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> Talking about burying, huh?


JR: GOD DAMN YOU, HHH, GOD DAMN YOUR SOOOOOOOUUUUULLLL!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Haha oh shit, that GIF is gold.
> 
> What was he running for?


Celebrating an equalizer by Costinha to advance Porto at
the expense of Manchester United in 2004.
(Champions League)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

woah, i'm so exicted.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We want Henry, JBL, and Titus on commentary.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Cena to start the show and piss everyone off right off the bat


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

un_pretti_er said:


> We want Henry, JBL, and Titus on commentary.


*Don't forget Zeb!*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

60 seconds my body is ready :cody2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> woah, i'm so exicted.


That cat must be high to be trippy like that. :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> Cena to start the show and piss everyone off right off the bat


:cena4


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

xerxesXXI said:


> Cena to start the show and piss everyone off right off the bat


ahahahah, probably!

1 minute to know!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

No Nimbus tonight?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the dance off will be first


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Get ready for it


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else craving Ledo's Pizza?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That voiceover is so TNA ripoff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Let's get this fuckery on the way!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

It's time, folks!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

THE HOUNDS OF JUSTICE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When playing the "Hounds of Justice" drinking game, do you count recaps?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone want to send me a link?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

its time to get negative :mark:


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

that intro music to the opening promo almost sounded like the terminator theme lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I'm ready for Cena to run down the ramp, all while Cole talks about that "injured" ankle*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

It BEgins


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Make_The_Grade said:


> Anyone else craving Ledo's Pizza?


Now that you said it...I am


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice video package so far.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm so excited for tonight, I might just piss my pants.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Brothers-in-law of destruction!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

RYBACK DAMN RULES.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

The score had a recap show before RAW, and because of that, and seeig this recaps, im already sick of ryback. already seen him too much tonight. uh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Long ass intro. Well with three hours to spare, should be all good


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Inb4 Boring

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sit down, and SHADAP


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The voice-over reminds me of the intro to Gangland on Spike TV.*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


>


:clap


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

STAHP SHADDUP :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BRRROCK LEZNAR :heyman


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

are these recaps directed towards kids, its not hard to remember what happened just a fucking week ago


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock Lensar - " Just sit down and shut up." 

LMAO


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Triple h totally no sold his office getting trashed


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Never been so bored of Raw in all my life. The show is missing Punk so much already and it has only been a month. Also missing major overall starpower.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Amazing how good you can make someone with good sound editing. They made his Ryback rules catchphrase sound almost decent.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Oklahoma? Shit.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh fuck this crap again.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE always has nice video packages.

Oh nice. Starting off with some fuckery. :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, Brock showing up will be interesting hopefully.
Edit: This dancing shit :no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lawler's face looks terrible.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WELCOME TO RAW IS JERICHO!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LET US DANCE.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Lawler to begin with... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dance off!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat Dance off :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris Jericho!!!!!!!! yes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

forgot this is a go home show










this is gonna be ASS


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off Lawler.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank god there getting the dance off out the way.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Starting off with the dance off, nice.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

:lawler GTFO my screen


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The dance off starts raw huh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well whoever put the imaginary $50 on Cena opening, you lose.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The impossible? Who hasn't beat Chris Jericho?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lawlr pls.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They're starting the show with the lame-ass dance contest? PRAISE WWE! BLESS YOU, VINCE!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Starting the show off super hot once again! WWE, these geniuses.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' WM win! :lol


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Who the fuck is Fundongo?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Why is this man still on my tv


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What a hideous shirt Lawler's wearing. I would hate to see the shirts Lawler doesn't buy. T*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Lawler retire,you look like a grown sweaty midget.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

is this shit for real?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> are these recaps directed towards kids, its not hard to remember what happened just a fucking week ago


its for the kids who have ADD and cant remember what happened 5 mins ago, that would explain why we will see those same recaps 5 more times tonight


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Bryan D. said:


> RYBACK *snort* DAMN *wheeze* RULES.


*fixed*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dance off. Oh lord.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:vince we're starting the danceoff this week


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Hopefully the shit out the way early


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jerry Lawler, pretending he watches Smackdown.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Dance-off fpalm

ARE YOU SPORTS ENTERTAINED YET?!?! :vince5


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

I fucking hate King


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dance time!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lawler
We want more of Fandango WRESTLING. No more dancing shit.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Impossible? Jericho losses to everyone these days. Who are they fooling?

What is that in the ring? A mat that looks like wood? lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The original dancer has gone missing again! :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nooooooooo.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought Bitchface was gonna be there


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No Bitchface??? Nooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh shit!!! Where's bitchface????


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

No bitchface? Fuck that


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Summer Rae? uh oh Fandango is losing


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> The impossible? Who hasn't beat Chris Jericho?


Didn't Evan Bourne beat Jericho in a PPV match as well? :jordan


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wanna see a botch 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DA DA DA DAD DASDADAD AD ADA AD AD AD A DDDA DA D AD A DA D A DA D AADAD A DA D


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Surefire way to bring in dem ratings.. A DANCE OFF :vince3


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

nice colors fandango


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Dance off = ratings :vince5


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Summer Rae :kobe4


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Tripping the light fantastic"

I need a drink and I'm 5 min. in.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dammit. Where's Bitchface?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Summer Rae needs to fuck off.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh great, bring out the bitch that can't even do the splits


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Ground breaking tv, right here.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Ball room Dancing? Is that what the kids are doing these days? :vince 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is just so freakin' hip.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Starting the show off super hot once again! WWE, these geniuses.


Yeah the WWE wants to lose all their viewers right off the bat


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

why did wwe choose the name of a site that sells movie tickets?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck you, City :lol.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

This dumbass dance off shit kicks off Raw?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dancing with The Superstars


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yummmmy i want that blonde!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

call in the B dancer for a dance off?

Your doing it wrong Fandango...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And this starts Raw? wow....*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I love when JBL references football (soccer for others)


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm feeling its a very pro-cena crowd already. Ugh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No bitchface?! RATINGS WILL FALL DAMMIT!!!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

danceoff first... lolol

im thinking about non fans watchin and uh.. they probably switched

Summer Rae is really hawt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I want to explore the inner depths of summer rae


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

We want bitchface! We want bitchface! We want bitchface!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

SUMMER RAE > EVERY OTHER WOMAN


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Summer Rae


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Fandango's horrible outfit was probably made by Ed Hardy.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

So it can only get better from here?

I'm optimistic about tonight.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Getting the childish shit out of the way first before the kids go to bed.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Did Fandango steal that outfit from 'Black Machismo' Jay Lethal?*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I think the Fandango fad has died down A LOT


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Summer Rae bitches!!! :clap


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

yep..Fandango is over...really over...dead end brick wall over..the Great Khali walking over..

feel free to add you own


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

We dance on Monday night Michael!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG, A DIFFERENT DANCER! WORST DECISION THE WWE HAS EVER MADE!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Summer Rae is the dancer? Jericho's got this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

God bless JBL trying to sell this.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is great, getting the bad segment over with first


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

And people are turning off in their thousands...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Oh great, bring out the bitch that can't even do the splits


... She just did it. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Oklahoma crowds are the absolute worst.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> why did wwe choose the name of a site that sells movie tickets?


As Freddie Mercury once said, scaramouch, scaramouch will you do the fandango


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> WWE is just so freakin' hip.


Too hip to be square. :vince2


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

6 minutes in and I'm already bored


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL did JBL just make fun of Man City.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

The other dancer > Summer Rae


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Does every RAW have to have a dance off now? Is it a required segment?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Does every RAW have to have a dance off now? Is it a required segment?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off Lawler, it's Jericho Time!


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Chriiiiiiiiiiiiiiis JeriiiiiGOAT


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> We want bitchface! We want bitchface! We want bitchface!


Bitchface! Bitchface! Bitchface!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bring Back Bitchface.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Is that a fucking dance floor in the ring? That's kinda cool actually... at least they're dedicated...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That pop :mark:*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> ... She just did it.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

God I want bray wyatt to debut


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, let's hope Jericho gets some mic time


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Only one way to describe this angle: $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Tedorse said:


> And people are turning off in their thousands...


AND MILLIONS!!


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

What the shit is Fandnago wearing?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Six to midnight


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This is going to get cringe worthy 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

She fit.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's hard to comprehend just how much WWE misses the mark with fan connection until you see Fandango's karaoke Titantron video.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

-1,000,000 viewers for the opening.

Actually take that back SUMMER RAE AND JERICHO D:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That chick with Jericho is hot


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome to Raw is Jericho!!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I muted it and listened to Godflesh instead. Did I miss anything?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aggressive? :lawler
Jericho's dance partner :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JERIGOAT, BABAY! :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jericho ain't fucking around. :clap


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Erection initiated


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jerichos dancer > Summer Rae


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DEM JERICHO DANCER.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice outfit


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Got' Damn!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Edyta owns that Summer bitch!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why is she trying to dance sexy to this music?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just don't know anymore.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

is this live??


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Time to...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You can tell they zoomed to Fandango while she was doing the split because she's so goddamn awful.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hmm, what else is on at 1am? Lets find out for the next 5-10 minutes.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow jericho's chick!!! :O


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Surprised they didn't have Khali as Jericho's partner or some other nonsense.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jericho came in with overkill :lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I just don't know anymore.


Hey I think we just found WWE's new tag line


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TJC93 said:


>


:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> why is she trying to dance sexy to this music?


Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice Zubaz vest for Fandango.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Jerichos outfit :lol


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

No better way to start off a wrestling show than dancing fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Did no one watch Dancing with the Stars when he was on? Jericho.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

90 secs so this is going to go on for more than 3 mins?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So the babyface announcers make a bullshit excuse to as why the heel is at a dis-advantage.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: WIN, JERICHO.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

King plz get out of the Ring already


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JBL definitely wins points for DAT FA CUP FINAL mention. DAT WIGAN


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

So Summer Rae called up before Paige. Great


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

WWE and Fandangoing.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh the audience decides? I wonder who will win :lawler


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lawler cheap pop


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*You really trust Tulsa, OK to judge dancing quality?*


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

who is jericho's dancer? wow


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm a little less disappointed about the lack of bitchface now that Jericho's friend has arrived..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

STFU JR


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

holy mother of turning the channel back to basketball god


wwe is so fucking stupid sometimes


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Lawler with that cheap pop, Foley would be proud.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jericho wins, Fandango beats his ass, Jericho beats his ass on Smackdown,repeat.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

a dance contest?

We had a fucking tug a war and before that a fucking debate

Can't wait for WWE heads up 7up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jericho's outfit custom made by Fruit of the Loom


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

The winner is chosen by the 'Universe?' So Jericho wins then. Seriously, THIS is Professional wrestling?!?!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shut up :lawler


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

If that is an example of the dancers on the american strictly come dancing, then I'm happy to say our dancers are a lot better looking imo.

P.S Is Jericho going to wrestle one of the robots from his new show?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Jericho's Dancer...my lord.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Fandango telling it like it is


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This will be pish tonight. Might re-watch the Edinburgh Derby from yesterday. Much more enjoyable watching than this


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Audience choses. I wonder who wins :kobe8*


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Jericho already wins. Hands down. His dancer... wow.

I actually feel sorry for Summer Rae... shes gotta compete against an expert dancer. lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol he shaved. He looks 3x younger.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Christian Bale did Batman as a slimy date rapist, he's be Fandango.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> King plz get out of the WWE already




fixed


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Johnny Curtis and that fucking voice.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Did no one watch Dancing with the Stars when he was on? Jericho.


#manlaw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the perfect cure for insomnia.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

I wanna puke all over lawlers shirt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rjsbx1 said:


> *You really trust Tulsa, OK to judge dancing quality?*


Yeah, that would be like trusting Nikki Minaj to judge singing quality


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

"This isn't a popularity contest."

The audience disagrees.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dafuq am I doing up at 1 am watching some silly dance off contest and lawler perving


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

A fucking dance off? Really Vince? Jesus Christ.

least I get to see Summer Rae again, damn she's fine. :mark:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I just want to do both of them girls!!!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

whooa Edyta Sliwinska :curry2


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Would love it if the crowd voted for Fandango, just to troll the WWE.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Jericho and his pondering face


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn Fandango has a prettier face than Summer.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Respect? unk2


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Calling a codebreaker


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

kokepepsi said:


> a dance contest?
> 
> We had a fucking tug a war and before that a fucking debate
> 
> Can't wait for WWE heads up 7up


coming up..HIDE AND SEEK NEXT!!!

:no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Head Bitchface in charge









Kill this entire thing with fire.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> a dance contest?
> 
> We had a fucking tug a war and before that a fucking debate
> 
> Can't wait for WWE heads up 7up


And after that we'll have Hide n seek with the WWE Superstars.

Edit: Dammit Evilerk. You beat me to it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Lillyart_14 said:


> The winner is chosen by the 'Universe?' So Jericho wins then. Seriously, THIS is Professional wrestling?!?!


That WWE logic! :vince2


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Jerigoat over in Tulsa or wherever the fuck they are.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: THE GOAT IS SPEAKING.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

un_pretti_er said:


> #manlaw


Then all you are missing out seeing hot chicks in skimpy outfits. :lol


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah because the crowd will definitely be picking Fandango in this one...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jerichos dancer is enjoying herself. :lol


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Im pretty aure that chick with jericho wet herself as soon as y2j spoke. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jericho gonna get the BIZ right after this dance off.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

"I'll make you famous" - The Undertaker


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why Vince? WHY?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Crowd is a little better than expected.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

musical chairs classic


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

JeriGOAT is speaking! Silence! :sandow


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Chris Hunico


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh this is Raw? Didn't notice, seeing as how there no FUCKING WRESTLING on my screen


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Musical chairs champion. Dear God. I'm lucky to have never witnessed that.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"WWWE"*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"this is still welcome to raw is jericho"

I love Jericho, but that's the least sensible thing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not sure what is worse Jericho's arm tat or lawlers t shirt


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Raw is War.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I remember the musical chairs. Oh man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HHHGame78 said:


> Then all you are missing out seeing hot chicks in skimpy outfits. :lol


I could enter Pokemon on google and in three clicks get that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jericho gonna get the BIZ right after this dance off.


He got the BIZ before the dance off too


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Watching NHL and NBA exclusively. Fuck this nonsense.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

WWWE?? WHAT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Why Vince? WHY?


We've been asking that for about 4 years now.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jesus get on with it


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

lets do it people lets get that to #1 on Itunes!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

as Taz would say ..stop the pain


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Jericho with his catchphrases :mark:

NOSTALGIA


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm gonna dance all over your face... :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im not sure what is worse Jericho's arm tat or lawlers t shirt


The tattoo imo


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"starting off the show with a dance off to pull them ratings, genius" :vince2


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

It's 13 minutes in and they haven't even started dancing.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Hire Jericho's dancer. HIRE HER VINCE. IF YOU'LL HIRE ANY OLD PRETTY FACE, THEN HIRE HER DEAR GOD.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

What's Jericho's beef with Fandango at this point? Just the typical WWE babyface sore loser?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jericho's good and all, but we're nearly 15 minutes in and STILL NO DANCING.

Okay, here we go.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*A coin toss? WHAT.*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"I'm going to dance all over your face."



:brie


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

To be fair, the Musical Chairs did have Flair, which made it instantly awesome. I'd love to see Flair out here dancing too. :flair


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So they got the bad dancer for Fanny cause the PRO was going to be there? 

Bitchface, see you on Sunday.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Did he say WWWE?

Also musical chairs reference from 2004! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm loving this crowd so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

15 minutes in and this shit is just starting.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Heel goes 1st, who woulda thunk it :lawler


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn they are really dragging this shit out...


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Summer Rae botch count: 1


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq'?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No dancing please. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is shite. Will watch rest of it in the morning


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, I am so lost. Who the heck is bitchface? Dango's original dancer, I'm assuming.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

.....


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DEM GIRLS DANCING? OK


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


GOAT.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

could they make fandango look any more gay'er lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wtf? :aries2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dat heat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They they chanting F U ?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a bad crowd tbh


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fuck is this shit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Just flipped Raw on. The hell is going on? Ha ha.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

WWE PLS


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED?!

:vince2


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Go Fandango yourself... awesome sign


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Good god, this segment with Waka Flocka- Bang playing in the background has me dying. I'll have "Hard In Da Paint" ready when they start dancing


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> What's Jericho's beef with Fandango at this point? Just the typical WWE babyface sore loser?


Yup.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Is the crowd actually hot.. For this?

Well, this could mean the rest of the show might be good.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just came back from a piss, think i'll go take another.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

GonGetGot said:


> Damn they are really dragging this shit out...


ikr.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

There is time for this but not for fucking character development for the midcard


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Marrow said:


> To be fair, the Musical Chairs did have Flair, which made it instantly awesome. I'd love to see Flair out here dancing too. :flair


Woo woo woo woo woo *elbow drop* woo woo *throws jacket*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The only thing good about this segment is Jericho's partner. She is so fine.


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

Crowd is into it atleast...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Olda Jordan = Hotter


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"This is entertaining dammit" - :vince5


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

No wonder this dance off is starting the show... they are dragging it out as much as possible.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Im already regretting staying up for this....


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Just flipped Raw on. The hell is going on? Ha ha.


You should of just gone to bed instead of turning this on...


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> lets do it people lets get that to #1 on Itunes!


This. Lol Thanks to UK fans - now everyone in the world paying.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

That blonde oooo weee


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

What is this shit? I just can't.

SUMMER RAE FACE TURN


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

squeelbitch said:


> could they make fandango look any more gay'er lol


Only if they had him dancing with a guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. She sucks, ha.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Loving the view.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao thats what you get for no bitchface


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

DO SOMETHING


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Summer Rae done Fucked up now


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Summer Rae Botch :lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Summer Rae sells an ankle injury better than Cena.*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Start the chant...

TEEEEEEE ENNNNNNNN AYE!

:daniels :aj :bully


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

looool


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This bitch did that on purpose


:lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Botch....... lol jk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gettup!


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

They're making an angle out of Summer's shitty dancing!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the state of the biggest wrestling company in NA? Why does no one feel like a star? If anyone begins to break out, they either kill their momentum and send them to mid-card AKA purgatory (ala Cody Rhode's star making performance at the 2013 RR, only to be made to look like a dork/jackass to Cena the very next night.), or they go into overkill mode (Ryder, Fandango, etc,) It's maddening.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

... stop messing around!!... -fandango


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here comes the summer rae face turn


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

omg

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

A way to write Summer off already I see?


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Them boos :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The only good thing about this segment is that sooner or later its going to END


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Uh oh, King is going to rape summer now with dat sore ankle


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SHould have used Bitch face


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

God, this is awful


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I knew it..Summer and Y2J hook up


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh wow. She fell. This is fucking painful to watch. 

Seriously, what. The. Fuck.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is terrible


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

What the hell is going on?! :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm glad that I watch this show alone.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Good trollin WWE, good trollin.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Summer Rae sells an ankle injury better than Cena.*


This


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Jericho always looks impressed when Fandango gets heat


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

He's getting good heat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good job, Summer. How useless is she? DAT Kayfabe.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Raw is Constant IWC Bitching

Just kidding this does suck.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Worst strikes evah!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Within 3 months the Fandango gimmick will be consigned to obscurity.
Knew he'd attack Jericho.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Summer Rae sells an ankle injury better than Cena.*


THIS RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Well...back to the halftime show


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What's funny about this segment is, despite everyone on here trashing it, it'll probably draw good ratings. Most WWE fans these days love this shit.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

watch summer rae get up like she's not hurt


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This crowd is full of squealers, good think I took a Tylenol before this came on


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Dat big boot!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fandango with DAT HEAT.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

So Jericho didn't even get to dance. DAT DANCE OFF :lawler


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Summer Rae sells an ankle injury better than Cena.*


Take that back. :deebo


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Just flipped Raw on. The hell is going on? Ha ha.


Some girl tripped and hurt herself. I think it was related to her shoe. Johnny Curtis wore colorful trousers. That is all.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe this has taken up 15 minutes of RAW tonight.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SASpurs2120 said:


> God, this is awful


EXTREMELY awful


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Of course they don't let the dancer dance in the 20 minute dance off


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how about next time you START with the fight


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

It can only get better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

un_pretti_er said:


> Uh oh, King is going to rape summer now with dat sore ankle


Nah she is too old for King


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango is a psychopath. It is great!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Skybs said:


>


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

...and people thought there was going to be a dance off...


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

See, this is why you should have brought the original Fandangirl!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

LMAO did they really hire a professional to not dance? She was on Dancing With The Stars so it probably wasn't cheap either.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

At least he acts like a Heel


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

This is turrrrrrrble but the crowd is hot for it. 

Dafuq? :barkley


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

You Can't Dance chants. :lol


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

You can't dance chants.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you guys see that, JBL's Hat sold that bump perfectly


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

PacoAwesome said:


> The only thing good about this segment is Jericho's partner. She is so fine.


This. What was her name


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, Jericho wins at ER


Jericho/Fandango III at Payback? :cena2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh look, it's the same segment they've been doing for months except they added in some lame dance off that never actually took place.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Of course they don't let the dancer dance in the 20 minute dance off


Would you honestly want that?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Wrestling on parquet floors doesn't work.
No wonder the doc was on tbe scene quick.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Did king just say watch out for the steps.... Jesus how bad can this get


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

The moves they do in the ring takes years of practice to perform safely. Please, do not try this at home.

:cole3


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

So Summer Rae can take bump after bump, but when she dances she injures her ankle. Alright...good logic.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I hope the crowd trolls WWE tonight


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

18 minutes in of this. That's worth 30 divas matches!


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

This is awful.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

you just know bitchface is somewhere like...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dafuq is that?*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why cant the WWE cut to ads during crappy segments like this instead of during good wrestling matches

If Raw started off with a wrestling match we could have had two commerical breaks by now


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This beating reminds me of R truth's long dragged out beating to JoMo. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

ouch


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Jericho just got... floored!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Segment wasn't as bad as it was expected.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Summer Rae was probably faking anyway.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SWERVE

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Their extreme rules match is gonna be a parquet chamber of heck match


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

His smile looks sooo evil


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ah she tricked us all! Nice!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Worlds largest sliding puzzle now in the ring.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DAT' SAAAWWWEEERRVVVEEEE! :lol


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Who does Summer think she is? The WWE champion?

:cena4


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:russo


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

called it, told you guys summer rae would get back up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SWERVED!11!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why is Summer Rae always so excited?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Should have not bothered turning on any streams. This is boring.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Saw that coming


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Troll move by WWE!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*IT WAS A RUSE!!!! *


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao what a troll


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh hai tharrrr Summer Raeee :bosh2


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Fandango trolling


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

20 minutes. This shit lasted 20 minutes.


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

What a TWIST!!! - M .Night


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow. Didn't see that coming. Next.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh shoot. I might actually like Summer after that swerve.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Summer you cheeky little bitch. I like you now..


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Wait a minute, SHE WAS FAKING!?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

you gotta love fandango..

no..we really don't


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Aw son of a bitch!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Dat strat


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

Who fell for that?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Call it awful all you want but that is a textbook heel moment.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Damn, JBL sounds like a legit villain when he's laughing :lol*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

He's baaaack. :russo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Imagine if she legit broke her ankle when she got up just then...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Summer is hotttttt , nice legs <3


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I guess John Cena taught Summer Rae something after all. Sell like the Champ! :cena2


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

I would destroy summer. So hot.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not a creature was stirring, not even a mouse.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh shoot. I might actually like Summer after that swerve.


yeah, until she tries to dance again


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I don't care what irks you Cole. You irk me.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat WWE is so darn clever.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cyon said:


> Would you honestly want that?


Over whatever they gave us, sure. In general, I want none of this, forever.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Raw is boring. But I still watch it anyway so I can bitch on the forums.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I paused Sons of Anarchy for this. fpalm


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Segment wasn't as bad as it was expected.


 Somebody must have expected an abortion then.


----------



## Heel Green Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What's funny about this segment is, despite everyone on here trashing it, it'll probably draw good ratings. Most WWE fans these days love this shit.


No it won't. Have you seen the numbers for Fandango's segments? He ain't drawing nobody in.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BELIEVE IN THE GODDAMN SHIELD!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> I guess John Cena taught Summer Rae something after all. Sell like the Champ! :cena2


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That totally sold me their march a ER... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

JBL is the ONLY commentator who makes Raw bearable.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I actually enjoyed that segment.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh no...Super Cena is going to be facing the Shield 3 on 1.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Uh-oh, Elimination match. Shield's first loss??


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Never seen this main event before! :vince


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello there SHIELD!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ambrose pins Cena clean at the final two. PLEASE.

-----


RYBACK! :mark:*


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ryberg time. *yawns*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Let justice be served tonight in the main event.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

John Cena overcoming DEM ODDS.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *IT WAS A RUSE!!!! *


*"It was a ruse, a ploy, a plot, a plan, a charade, a conspriracy, a sham. We've been conned, hoodwinked, bamboozeled, fimflammed, had the wool pulled over our eyes even."*


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

RYBACK RULES


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn my laptop is fucking up right now


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I actually liked that segment.

Would have liked to see Jericho and the girl dance though.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

So they hired that proffessional dancer and didn't even have her dance lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

RYBERG...RYBERG...RYBERG...RYBERG....RYBERG...RYBERG..RYBERG


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The rage if Cena is left against all 3 members of the shield and still overcomes those odds...

Also I'm so mad I wanted to see Jericho dance!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Why is Cena touching the Shield again??? What happened to Kofi? Who is the shield facing at Extreme Rules? Who books this shit?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Over whatever they gave us, sure. In general, I want none of this, forever.


Agreed.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ryback looking jacked


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

6 man elimination tag now that should be great.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Ryback squashing Santino now? Maybe an Uso?

At least the tag is elimination. I want to see some finishers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jigsaw83 said:


> oh no...Super Cena is going to be facing the Shield 3 on 1.


The shield needs to win this match 3-0


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena eliminates all of Shield by himself. :cena4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Damn my laptop is fucking up right now


It doing it out of fear


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Elimination tag match. By rights, DB or Shield should win.
But Cena will be the sole winner.
Gotta keep the champ strong :cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Shield to have 3 on 1 advantage on Cena, Cena eliminates 2 of them then Ryback attacks him.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I hired a legit dancer for tonight's dance off...We're not even going to go through with the event!


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

I predict Cena will be be the last man standing


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Elimination tag? :ex:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad there is some NHL game 7 tonight guys. lol 

damn that was... NOT an opener


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ryberg looks more jacked up than the week before every time on Raw


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SHEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!

Who Ryback will squash next?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas gonna pin 5 guys to win. Yes, even his teammates.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ryback to walk out before being eliminated.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Call it awful all you want but that is a textbook heel moment.


i liked it,fandango just enhanced his character slightly with me


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *IT WAS A RUSE!!!! *


you might even say a Vince Ruse-o


:vince2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fixed it. lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat swerve though. :lmao:lmao

And Shield in an elimination tag? Well, that should be interesting.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Shield must win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> He's baaaack. :russo


No if it was him Jericho's dancer would have kicked him in the balls, then Fandango would have dance with both girls until he slapped them and called them whores.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Cena eliminates all of Shield by himself. :cena4


No doubt. :cena5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bubba T said:


> Raw is boring. But I still watch it anyway so I can bitch on the forums.


This :lmao


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone following Dolph Ziggler on twitter?

His tweets seem...careless.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

The 6-man tag looks great... BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD:ambrose2reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So Ryback and Kofi Kingston to interupt the main event? *yawn*


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

Dunno if it's been mentioned, but Ziggler is "roasting" wwe on Twitter. Pretty funny as well


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I hear Ryback wears an earpiece


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Too many tag team main events. Last week must have been the first singles match in a long-ass time...


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

I predict that :cena5 will overcome the odds and bury the shield.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shield might be gettin' dat :buried tonight courtesy of :cena5


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Elimination? Good!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

They let you know a good match was coming so you didn't change the channel when you saw Ryback.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback's squash is next? Good god.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

murdock1116 said:


> Anyone following Dolph Ziggler on twitter?
> 
> His tweets seem...careless.


He got a concussion therefore everything he says is excusable.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

cena to be on his own against all of the shield and then he will eliminate 2 of them before ryback interferes.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gildan? 

I must be sleepy because I totally heard "Rodan".


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> I hear Ryback wears an earpiece



Me too rton


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For some odd reason i had originally thought WWE was going to put Ryback in an allegiance with the Shield lol


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

my little brother is 7 and is getting into wrestling 
watching Raw and all this dancing shit is happening 

he's like "what is this?"
and i'm just like dude I don't know and hang my head

then turn it to basketball

sighhhh


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Place your bets now and I'll make you a rich man.

:cena2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao Poor Zack


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bryan D. said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Job Job Job and you know it!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Super Cena to be the last man tonight in the tag match. Because we all need to be reminded how much Vince kisses Cena's chocolate starfish EVERY FUCKING HOUR. 

Lol Ryder to last 20 seconds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow the WWE is slowly taking away all of Ryders gear. He is a jobber forever now


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback just got a Pop?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> yeah, until she tries to dance again


Who am I kidding? You are correct.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RIP Zack Ryder


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

thank god this piece of shit is going to get destroyed. rip zach gayder


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Zack Ryder Job Time*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Ryder. I really feel this guy. He needs to just quit altogether.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao "I given up" Ryder looks so generic.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback vs Ryder? Seriously?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh hai Ryder

:lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder is about to get dissolved by The Ryback


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Take care...spike errrrrrr. nvmd.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Ryder Appearance. Ryback squash..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor Ryder.

+ LOL @ Them editing out the intro.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ryder making that bank, his time will come don't worry. :sad:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Zack Ryder should do one hell of a job tonight.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This is going to be exciting


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry Zack...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Zack Ryder with that confident smirk before a match always kills me.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

What is Dolph saying?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"Meat on the table, yeah that's what you arrrrrrrrrrrrre!"*

Song is jammin'. lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ziggler on twitter :lmao



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 2h
> no ziggs at #RAW ouch @WWE
> swags/del rio will surely entertain JK JK
> at least cenas there doing fresh material, i bet


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Zack Ryder just the designated prison bitch of this company? 

I give WWE credit. Ryback has been heel since the night after Mania and they haven't altered his theme song at all. Usually they slow it down to make sure we know he's evil.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Zach Ryder Come on??????!!! fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright WF, it's time to...... WAKE UP!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another hot segment coming up. Oh boy!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will need a mop to wipe the blood off and a gurney for Ryder after this.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

ANOTHER Zack Ryder job


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Ryder 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

lol poor fucking ryder, the only move he will do in all of the match is a smile lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao :lmao Ryder. Oh man.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for Zack to eat dat :buried


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

What did Ryder do to deserve this.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I Came To Play said:


> So they hired that proffessional dancer and didn't even have her dance lol


That is all I can think about. They could have just brought in a Diva from developmental to do the same thing that she did. Well, excluding the moving during Jerichos entrance. Perhaps original plans were for them to dance though. Who knows.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes because beating Ryder means that he's ready to fight Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Too many tag team main events. Last week must have been the first singles match in a long-ass time...


who is doing the booking Teddy Long?


TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

I give it 1 minute and 30 seconds


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

25 minute dance segment into a Ryder squash match. Somebody tell them the Heat and Bruins have
playoff games tonight!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So who did Ryder piss off? Job time. Prediction 1 minute 30 seconds


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I fancy Ryder's chances :vince5


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

O'Doyle sign!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

New attire?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ryback's exposed nipple will get more offense in than Ryder.*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck you App and :cole3


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW whats gonna happen live


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ryder making that bank, his time will come don't worry. :sad:


People said that in 2011. :cena3

Wow, Zack's new attire is ugly.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Cenas gonna pin 5 guys to win. Yes, even his teammates.


RISE ABOVE IT

:cena4


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryder wearing pants


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Boy, this will be bringing in the ratings! :vince4


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

#1 contender for the WWE championship.. Constantly has matches with jobbers.

Logic.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ryback vs Ryder match going on in the ring?

Obviously time to talk ab out Del Rio & the WWE app :cole3


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WHAT INJURY? he sold his injury once, and then got right back up again anyone can tell cena isn't remotely injured with the way he sells it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They're telling you to watch the WWE App because why would you watch WWE on tv when this is on?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> 25 minute dance segment into a Ryder squash match. Somebody tell them the Heat and Bruins have
> playoff games tonight!


The bruins game is on now


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Well that went longer than expected.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 52s

if @VinceMcMahon asks, um im still confused and dont know what im tweeting  will u all back me up?

fpalm


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

RYBACK RULES!

is there anything more corny that right now?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

WWE App :cole3


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Promoting that WWE App during a match. unk2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Holy shit, Ryder lost.. Couldn't see that outcome at all.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, dem cheers for Ryberg :datass


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ryder once was involved in a storyline with Kane...what a free fall for ZR


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Fuck yes. :ryback*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 2h
no ziggs at #RAW ouch @WWE
swags/del rio will surely entertain JK JK
at least cenas there doing fresh material, i bet


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Del Rio telling Cena to use Tape but didnt ADR learned that from Cena? :cena3


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

#1 contender for the WWE Title in a squash match with Ryder? Um, okay.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Got in. What did I miss?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 7m
> the @wwe crowd is actually chanting you cant dance, like those chants matter...
> um @JohnCena anyone?


Dat Ziggler! :lol



> so thats what the OTHER part of the @ShawnMichaels hanes 'after dark' collection looks like
> #RAW


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Shovel > Ryder :lol


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Skullduggery said:


> This. What was her name


Edyta Sliwinska. Polish Dancer :3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is like the Goldberg Nitro matches from 1997 when he would bury jobbers in 20 seconds.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

5 star match right there


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who can keep Ryback down for a 10 count? 

THE FUCKING SHIELD! THAT'S WHO!


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Ryback's exposed nipple will get more offense in than Ryder.*


It certainly makes a bid for freedom every time we see Ryback.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey King... Duct Tape!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> People said that in 2011. :cena3
> 
> Wow, Zack's new attire is ugly.


Got his Curt Hawkins gear on. Hopefully he gets a tag member.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*We still haven't figured out if the Rules in 'Ryback Rules' is a verb or a substantive (as in Raven Rules).*


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

last night i watched the full first wwe draft raw in its entirety. its crazy the difference in personality and characters they had back then.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Big Johnny


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Johnny sighting. :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT 12 MONTH OLD RECAP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Didn't we have a Trips/Brock recap before the show started..........less than 30 minutes ago??


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So that was a stupid match. It just about was used as filler just so they can plug the WWE App and Twitter. What does Ryback quickly putting away Ryder accomplish? Can they bury Ryder any more?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it me or did they slightly change Ryback's theme? Maybe it's me. Or maybe it's because I haven't heard the full song.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> Got in. What did I miss?


A danceoff that never happened and Ryder jobbing as usual


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank God Hockey is on


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> This is like the Goldberg Nitro matches from 1997 when he would bury jobbers in 20 seconds.


Except most of us ate that up back then.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOORING!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes!



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 2m
> if @VinceMcMahon asks, um im still confused and dont know what im tweeting  will u all back me up?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheAbsentOne said:


> #1 contender for the WWE championship.. Constantly has matches with jobbers.
> 
> Logic.


In Ryback's defense, his match with Jericho & Daniel Bryan last week & 2 weeks ago were actually good and not squash matches.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4-0? The EXTREME RULES STREAK. STREAK AND TITLE ON THE LINE SUNDAY!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Punter said:


> Got in. What did I miss?


*Go back out. Make plans.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CoverD said:


> Except most of us ate that up back then.


Heh, true.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

LOUISIANA FAST


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm actually looking forward to Brock and HHH right now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Let's have a face off so they can say and do the same things they've been saying since the feud started

:uhoh


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

At least the crowd seems hot. Let's see how long it takes for the product to kill their excitement.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

CoverD said:


> Except most of us ate that up back then.


I got tired of it after the 10th guy. Was lame until he lost.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Triple H vs Brock face off?? fpalm

How about a good fight..surprise us WWE lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I knew they were gonna end that "dance" bit with a fight, though I actually expected to see them dance a little first :lol
Either way, good heel development, got some heat there again, segment was not as bad as everyone is over-reacting.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maybe it's because I'm listening to Depeche Mode's "Heaven" simultaneously, but this RAW has been tolerable thus far.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Yo dawg, I heard you like recaps










:cole3 so download the WWE app to watch a recap on your phone while we recap something on tv then you can recap while we recap.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dat's not D Wade..he wasn't crying


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

They have gatorade in bite sizes now? :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So.. Extreme Rules is this Sunday? Just wondering.

I'm still not really excited for Lesnar/HHH.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So why don't they have to sign a contract this time?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fast & Furious 6.

"Same old shit. Now with tanks."


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Why am I watching this shit_


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Eulonzo said:


> So.. Extreme Rules is this Sunday? Just wondering.
> 
> I'm still not really excited for Lesnar/HHH.


Im not excited about any dam thing right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A face off for a feud in which the guys have already had 2 matches? :lol Usually that takes place before the matches even start. So dumb.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ziggler is hilarious!



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m
> #RIP @TripleH ponytail
> #raw


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Well boys. I'm gonna need some help tonight:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SCOTT HALL ‏@SCOTTHALLNWO 2m

*Yeah he's a good kid. Wish someone was in his earRT @streetztalk: Ryback said his "finish it" is a tribute to @SCOTTHALLNWO #heyyo*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> So why don't they have to sign a contract this time?


Why have a contract signing if it's official?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Cena has taken 15 shell shocks, 12 meat hook clotheslines and hit with countless foreign objects AND HE STANDS UP AT 8!!! OMG KING CAN YOU BELIEVE IT HE'S OVERCOMING GREAT ODDS...... ATTITUDE ADJUSTMENT!!!! Ryback is down for the ten count! CENA WINS" 

There. Just saved you all from having to watch the match on Sunday.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Fast 6 looks good.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> So.. Extreme Rules is this Sunday? Just wondering.
> 
> I'm still not really excited for Lesnar/HHH.


I think so.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> LOUISIANA FAST


Loooove that chicken from Popeye's!!

Except the health department closed ours down..


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What the funk is this now?!*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG this Raw just keeps getting worse...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Funkers


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh great. These two monkeys. I'm off for a smoke.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

World Dancing Entertainment


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh god, these two now. Yep, snack break. *


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

double jobber intro!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The four biggest asses in the WWE!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

urgh


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny :kenny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random PTP sighting.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

fpalm don't lose ptp


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

God... 3 hours is really too long...i like WWE but this is boring and painful. (*countdown to TNA thursdays lol)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I miss AW. :sad:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RAW with those BIG TIME matches. :vince5


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Really!? PTP has to job to Tons of Fat?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

what a sad state wwe is right now.

everybody and everyone seems pointless, going trou the motions. 
a rinse and repeat product...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

cmon Titus bark!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' bark!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat titus bark :clap


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORa


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Punter said:


> Well boys. I'm gonna need some help tonight:


Please avoid promotion of Adult beverages, kids are watching this. :cena2


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Thank God Hockey is on


I take this back, the Caps just played Del Rio's theme. The WWE is unavoidable.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

That titus bark!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

This tag match is random.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> fpalm don't lose ptp


Even if they beat TOF, it won't make them credible. Who cares? :lol


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

kanefan08 said:


> Fast 6 looks good.


Very good


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ugh this first hour has been garbage. Going back to Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"He looks like he's in a bad mood" He was dancing like a doofus 2 seconds ago, Lawler.*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

PTP needs to get featured more on RAW. Whether that be in the ring or in backstage segments.

EDIT: Yes! :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raw has really fucking gone downhill...become pretty shitty lately


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> RAW with those BIG TIME matches. :vince5


Surprised Cole has not said this is the bigger or best Raw of all time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DA FUQ?!?!?! PTP win it!!!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Millions of Dollars!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

PTP WON :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

PTPersssssssss win WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

MAKING MOVES, MAKING MOVES YEAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

A PTP win! Holy shit! :mark: Is it snowing out?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I would much rather watch JR and HBK hog hunt then this.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

PTP wins :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> dat titus bark :clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap thank you


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The PT Playas Won :mark:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Fuck i'm glad PTP won that!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mark out tyme!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*bark bark bark*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*MILLIONS OF POMPOMS!*


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

bad RAW eppy


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Millions of Dollas!! Millions of Dollas!!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

PTP WON?

Wat. Yay


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

MILLION OF MOUTHA FUCKIN DOLLAS


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh hell!!! PTP won a match!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He had a pik in his ass.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

millions of dollars!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

So Darren stabbed Tensai? :lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Millions of dollars


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

They won! :ex:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

A pick? That wouldn't hurt. WTF?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The people with a Jobbers Entrance won.. Fuck it, Millions of Dollars, Millions of Dollars.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DAT AFRO PICK*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Even if they beat TOF, it won't make them credible. Who cares? :lol


And.. I'm still right. unk2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fucking Cole fpalm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Millions of dollars! We must be in an alternate WWE Universe for the P2P win.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Tensai's corner senton was vintage Kevin Steen.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"LETS SAVE THE GOOD MATCHES FOR THE PPV!!!" :vince


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Shit better improve in the last 2 hours or this could go down as the worst episode of Raw in the past decade.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Raw has really fucking gone downhill...become pretty shitty lately


Lately? Where have you been the past year lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe Raw has some hope after all


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 27s
> 
> this should be a great wrestling match #RAW


:vince3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Classic Swags."


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

HHHGame78 said:


> I got tired of it after the 10th guy. Was lame until he lost.


Eh, I was only 10...I didn't know any better at the time.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dat kick from Swagger :datass


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Swagger, you wreckless moron.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

we seriously need a teddy long smilie


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Is Ziggler there? Does he usually tweets during show????


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Tag team match for the WHC playa!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hopefully Big E defends it for him


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler's big booty ho is going to defend the title for him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Theodore Long? I know what his solution is going to be! 

TAG MATCH PLAYA PLAYA! Ziggler & Langston Vs. the odd couple of Swagger & Del Rio!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Got Ziggler's twitter up as Teddy Long speaks.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Ziggler's Concussion is a work. The WWE can't afford to lose him


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

jobbing to a hair pick 


LOL


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Everytime I watch RAW, I keep saying to myself "At least it's not 2009 RAW...at least it's not 2009 RAW."*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ziggler should be stripped just so everyone on this forum with shit their pants in a rage


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish this forum contained more analysis and commentary regarding Titus O'Neill's penis.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

If the title match is cancelled, I won't be surprised, honestly. As long as they don't strip Ziggler of the championship, it's fine, It's better to just extend it to not risk him getting the concussion again or whatever.

That's my two cents.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punter said:


> Fucking Cole fpalm


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP WILL BE DEFENDED IN.... A TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I smell Christian return RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

** Ziggler's gonna vacate the title~!!**


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ziggler trolling so hard on twitter :lmao*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ziggler is to go One on One with Da Undataker


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If Ziggler gets stripped of his title :lol


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Still screaming Millions of Dollars... and yet they have been at the bottom of the tag team barrel ever since AW was fired. Celebrating as if they won against an actual good tag team.

Dance off lasts for a long time... and then they throw out 2 quick filler matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A hair pick? What a dangerous weapon!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

"Important World Heavyweight Champion Statement" ...Christ.

They have to say that it's important to make it even appear so? That's how weak of a champ Dolph is; wtf are they doing?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I smell Christian return RIGHT NOW.


:mark:


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> jobbing to a hair pick
> 
> 
> LOL










Berried.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

AJ come get yo man! :lmao



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 24s
> i wish the funkadactyls would notice me
> hey, i used to be a cheerleader too!!! #raw


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Slimm Doc said:


> Shit better improve in the last 2 hours or this could go down as the worst episode of Raw in the past decade.


Since the last one I am sure, and until the next one.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ziggler's big booty ho is going to defend the title for him.


Say whaaaaaat!?!
:lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TOM MADISON said:


> Is Ziggler there? Does he usually tweets during show????
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's not there. I'm sure he's acting a fool because of the concussion or something or whatever the fuck he's on.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


>












PTP GETTIN' THE W


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow PTP actually WON?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I wish this forum contained more analysis and commentary regarding Titus O'Neill's penis.


All right.......


Bigger then Cole's, smaller then Kane's. Happy?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fact: I'm sitting at a red light typing this, and I can already tell raw is an abortion


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> "Important World Heavyweight Champion Statement" ...Christ.
> 
> They have to say that it's important to make it even appear so? That's how weak of a champ Dolph is; wtf are they doing?


Wow this is really clutching at straws to dislike someone


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> I hope Ziggler's Concussion is a work. The WWE can't afford to lose him


I think it's a work. I watched the replays.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ziggler is to go One on One with Da Undataker


Buckle up Dolph


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PoisonMouse said:


> THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP WILL BE DEFENDED IN.... A TAG TEAM MATCH


HOLLA!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> PTP GETTIN' THE W


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> All right.......
> 
> 
> Bigger then Cole's, smaller then Kane's. Happy?


What weighs more:

Khali's balls or hornswoggle? :vince


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ziggler next?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think ZIGGLER is vacating the title


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Ziggler's big booty ho is going to defend the title for him.


:langston


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Raw has really fucking gone downhill...become pretty shitty lately


lately?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Who is airbourne? Imean come on they couldnt even get that radioactive song that is being whored out to everyone


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Airbourne.. that reminds me of some screw-up wrestler who's been injured and suspended 100 times...

Anyway, let's move on.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

wow didn't even know that extreme rules was this week


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*UGH. Teddy Long.*


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I've been here for like 5 years and still can't get over , playa


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ziggler is to go One on One with Da Undataker


*DE UNDATAKAHHHHHH!!!!*


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

He's going to make Big E go one on one with the UNDERTAKAAAAA!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*T-long getting a little boo'd :lol*


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

There goes the triple threat match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice botch Zeb


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*ZIGGLER IS VACATING THE TITLE*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What I would do to AJ :yum:


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

That suit is amazing


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Zeb GOAT


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The World Title match is gonna be a tag team match! Holla Holla!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why can no one in WWE speak like a human being


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

At the..uh..at the uh..at the uh Extreme Rules.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

eh uh eh uh forgot lines.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zeb's three seconds away from dropping the N-bomb on Teddy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa! Langston & AJ like teleported to the stage! ha ha.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ is seriously the only one of these six who can actually talk right now. What was up with Dutch screwing shit up?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I never heard Aj Lee talk before.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This may be the worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I agree with AJ


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Zeb..tripping over his words..even he knows this is crap

uh oh...AJ hating on a guy..next week she would be banging him


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heels vs heels


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

not stripped, at least the WWE had some senses


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Who is airbourne? Imean come on they couldnt even get that radioactive song that is being whored out to everyone


Come on man. Them and rev theory are the go to bands for wwe since 2008.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tit E growing hair on his face when he should be growing it on the sides of his head


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did she just say "classic swag"? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank god... Ziggy keeps the belt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ bringing dat HOTNESS to Raw. :clap


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

And the crowd goes wild.....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CM Punk got to retain his title while injured.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

What the fuck is this?! Amateur hour?!

Lol no WHC match at ER. U mad?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I Quit match? Swagger loses


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

That's random.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"I quit" match?*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Big E


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. The heel champ didn't get fucked over! That is actually a fair decision.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Gotta plug in the App. :lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

promoting that app again fpalm


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

oh god. a number one contender match.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

No ladder match


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

REALLY? 

Ladder match traded for a #1 contender I quit match????? reallllllyyy??? lollllll

puke


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay that was lame.....


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT THE FUCKING APP YOU FUCKING ASSHOLES!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL Teddy. "Extreme ROOS"

FUCK I DON'T HAVE THE APP SO I CAN'T VOTE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm down for that I Quit match.

WHY NOT A TAG TEAM MATCH WITH AJ/LANGSTON VS DEL RIO/SWAGGER? :vince


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fire him Teddy!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

No Tag Match? Da HELL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Punter said:


> What I would do to AJ :yum:


All night long.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

DOWNLOAD THE APP FOLKS! COME ON DOWNLOAD DOWNLOAD DOWNLOAD


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

promoting that fucking app :frustrate


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Now I regret I didn't download the WWE App :cole3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Del Rio will lose in the I Quit Match 

Americans never give up while mexicans give up halfway through.

Christian return for Big E's match?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Airbourne.. that reminds me of some screw-up wrestler who's been injured and suspended 100 times...
> 
> Anyway, let's move on.


I miss that asshole.........

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fuck this app.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A heel vs. heel match?! NO! It's obviously going to be Dull Rio. Oh, nice job plugging the app by the way.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

why teddy say it like that? F the app.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Another plug for the WWE app.


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

hahahahaha this is fucking horrible
111 hahahahaha


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

your NEEEEEEW WWE CHAMPION...

THE WWE APP!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Ziggler was obviously planned to retain imo


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Download our app so we can rig the fuck out of the vote anyway.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ok is not 30 days yet, if Ziggler can't make to the next pay per view his title is free


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

There he is!!! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:henry1 RATINGZ


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The match i was most excited to see was canceled? Fuck you. :lol Go fuck yourself with Swagger/AdR in a I Quit Match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait...So did i hear wrong..it's an I QUIT match on Raw or on PPV?


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

The Ratings :henry1 later! :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

thank fuck for that at least WWE has some sense. Mind makes ER less exciting having to put up with those 2 wrestling, wish they would leave the title scene


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

DEM RATINGZ!!


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Finally some entertainment


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*...Now we get Kofi? Fuck sake.

Well, at least good things are being saved for last I guess.*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Please let Ambrose do a run in...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kingston Yawn....


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

un_pretti_er said:


> What weighs more:
> 
> Khali's balls or hornswoggle? :vince


hornyswaggle could use Khali's scrotum as a sleeping bag


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

checkcola said:


> CM Punk got to retain his title while injured.


but when orton kicked him the head, they had him forfeit the title when jericho won the scrmable match.

dat wwe logic


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show is rapid fire. Everything is coming so quick I am almost losing track. 

I must be getting old.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:vince4 Please, won't somebody download the WWE app?


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Dat Swerve :jordan2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is kofi even a draw? Yet he's held the ic and us belts this year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God, it's Kofi! Whew!

...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Let's swerve them and vote for Swagger :lol 

HEEL VS. HEEL!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

KOFI! 
ONLY IM HAPPY.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Who is airbourne? Imean come on they couldnt even get that radioactive song that is being whored out to everyone


Airbourne, think AC/DC noisier younger brother.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh great! Now a Kofi match


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

That takes it down to one match I'm looking forward to then...


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Kofi Dickstain.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Did they reggae up Kofi's theme, or am I just paying attention to it for the first time?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Let's swerve them and vote for Swagger :lol
> 
> HEEL VS. HEEL!


I agree...i'll do it :clap


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Fuck this Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So no ladder match? Now an I quit match to see who faces Zigg? Well, it was fun while it lasted Swag man.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Let's swerve them and vote for Swagger :lol
> 
> HEEL VS. HEEL!



Even if Swagger wins the vote, Del Rio will be in the match


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

all in all... said:


> hornyswaggle could use Khali's scrotum as a sleeping bag


hahahahahahaha


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Really hope Ambrose makes a run-in during this match, after the tease last week.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

couldnt they of just added langston to the ladder match and have him defend the title for ziggler and ziggler pushes over del rio off a ladder right at the end of the match and langston gets the win


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Kofi is IC champ again? When the fuck did that happen?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

An I Quit, Cage, Last Man Standing and Strap match on the same PPV? To many gimmick matches and they aren't even needed. Especially the thrown together I Quit match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Fuck this Raw.


Now THAT'S entertainment.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Did they reggae up Kofi's theme, or am I just paying attention to it for the first time?


think it's still pretty much the same


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

wkdsoul your sig is waaaaaay more exciting than this show


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Boom squad


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> The match i was most excited to see was canceled? Fuck you. :lol Go fuck yourself with Swagger/AdR in a I Quit Match.


Exactly my toughts.. lol..

Damn, I couldn't care less about this I quit match. Both of them bore me to death, and contenders in WWE doesnt mean shit!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Fuck this Raw.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Kofi is IC champ again? When the fuck did that happen?


When no one cared.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Where's the damn PAIN?

:henry1 :brock


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Let's swerve them and vote for Swagger :lol
> 
> HEEL VS. HEEL!


If Swagger won they would just book something else like they did on the RAW after WM, can't be having decisions not going their way! :vince4


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

Punter said:


>


Who? :shock


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why couldn't the match stip still be a Ladder Match? What's the deal, brah?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I would love Christian to feud with Big E. He could put big E over and add some flavor to the title picture. I'm not saying he should get the WHC, but he would make it MUCH more entertaining.


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Did they reggae up Kofi's theme, or am I just paying attention to it for the first time?


Noticed that too, maybe I'm hearing things too ? :connery2


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Punter said:


>


damn.......


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big E doesnt look Amused in that picture


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Punter said:


>


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> An I Quit, Cage, Last Man Standing and Strap match on the same PPV? To many gimmick matches and they aren't even needed. Especially the thrown together I Quit match.


Likely had a large timeslot to fill with Ziggler out injured. Had to do something. Not utterly out of thin air..


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

holy shit shut the fuck up about the stupid fucking app.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose just lose your shit even more and do a run in. Please.

Then comb your hair back with a pocket knife.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

So why are ADR or Swaggie facing Tit E?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

I feel sorry for anyone having a drink every time the app is mentioned, you must have liver failure by now!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Is it just me or did Kofi look high as fuck with that grin on his face in the camera close-up :lmao*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Woo!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dean ambrose new US champion!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice. Dean for US champion


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean getting a title?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*AMBROSE GETTING THAT GOLD.*


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes! Ambrose!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

GIVE DEAN THE BELT PLEASE GOD I BEG OF YOU!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes!!!!!!!! Dean for US CHAMP!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dean Ambrose getting all the singles matches :lol. Dat faith!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ambrose better fucking win that title.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Kofi v Ambrose is official :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dark Church said:


> An I Quit, Cage, Last Man Standing and Strap match on the same PPV? To many gimmick matches and they aren't even needed. Especially the thrown together I Quit match.


It's Extreme Rules so that's the reason for all the stips, and really what other stip could they do for ADR/Swag. Ladder's out because what would they put on top and what other stip would they do?

Looks like Dean's about to win his first title.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SANDOW!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kofi-AMBROSE
AMBROSE NEW US CHAMPION

Fuck they are jobbing Sandow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SING DAMNIT!*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AMBROSE FOR IC CHAMP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Dont feed Sandow to fucking Kofi.....


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Dean ambrose against Kingston for US title at ER!!!

Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Really? Ambrose for US Champ please...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Do we need some GIFZ?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fuck yes! Dean Ambrose for United States Champion :ambrose


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Just remembered Kofi is the US champ and went over Cesaro. :kenny


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ambrose getting US title? I'm up for that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sandow out to do the J.O.B.! :jay2


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

No song?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Our app, why aren't you downloading it dammit?" :vince3


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

....not sure if I like the sound of that. Hopefully it elevates the US Title, but I have my doubts.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Silence! :sandow


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dark Church said:


> An I Quit, Cage, Last Man Standing and Strap match on the same PPV? To many gimmick matches and they aren't even needed. Especially the thrown together I Quit match.


It's called "Extreme Rules" for that reason. WTH get with the picture.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

So Dean got his match, nice
Also, Damien SanGOAT


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 2m
here comes @TrueKofi 
I PROMISE IM NOT HIS OPPONENT TONITE.....
or am i???
HAHA

#BestOf1000Series


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:sandow Our Intellectual Savior is here! Silence!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kofi's chest offends me


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

SANDOW ON THE MIC. :mark:


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

sandow such a boss SILENCE !


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

I thought the shield was in a tag team match? Or did I imagine that?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That's irrelevant said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Uh spoilers Sandow...damn, ruined everything


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Don't get too excited... Something will happen that will cause the match to get DQ'd to prevent Ambrose from winning or getting pinned.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Reigns and Rollins for Tag Team Champs


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sandow I love you! You are right!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Save us 3:16 sign. Nice


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ambrose for US title? PPLLEEAAASSSEEE!!! Always thought they only put it on Kofi so a heel could take it.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bearodactyl said:


> Likely had a large timeslot to fill with Ziggler out injured. Had to do something. Not utterly out of thin air..


They could have just kept it a Ladder match for a title shot. An I Quit Match is supposed to be a huge deal. Not just thrown together in six days notice for a feud no one cares about.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

SOS, Let Bring Back Shelton


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

My favorite hero is Damien Sandow. 

My favorite villain...is also Damien Sandow!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ratman said:


> Reigns and Rollins for Tag Team Champs


Oh yes.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ collects comics, but she is crazy, right?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

There are too many kids in that front row section.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Michael Cole just talks sometimes. I wish he wouldn't.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What are these 3 jibbering about? :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Watching Ziggler tweet :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I bet after Raw they will also announce at ER it will be Rollins and Regins vs Team Hell no for the title


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

So, is it safe to say the shield is gonna hold the US and Tags titles come off this sunday?

they could actually make them legit again 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This fucking commentary :lol so bad


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 4m

here comes @TrueKofi I PROMISE IM NOT HIS OPPONENT TONITE..... or am i??? HAHA #BestOf1000Series


Haha!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Ratman said:


> Reigns and Rollins for Tag Team Champs


Life would be golden


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Do you know what I like? When the announcers CALL. THE. FUCKING. MATCH!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

SO EXCITED THAT AMBROSE IS GOING TO WIN THE TITLE :mark:

Let's say we celebrate Sara Underwood style.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

WWE giving Marvel a nice plug using Kofi. Perhaps Kofi could be Miles Morales in a movie.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

What the fuck is happening with the announce team. JR isn't there so we can have this goof cole?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> What are these 3 jibbering about? :lol


Snails. Which is funny considering the pace Raw's going at tonight.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Raw needs punk sign


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cole..and a great move by Kofi and..

Vince in the headset..NO DAMMIT..MENTION THE APP SOME MORE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Raw Needs Punk Sign is GOAT


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

RAW does need Punk


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet after Raw they will also announce at ER it will be Rollins and Regins vs Team Hell no for the title


They'll announce it on the app.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's so not getting the title on Sunday, though. They'll let the feud gain some type of steam.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Marvel's Civil War>Tonite's Raw


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/HEELZiggler/status/334108042427777028


> here comes @TrueKofi
> I PROMISE IM NOT HIS OPPONENT TONITE.....
> or am i???
> HAHA
> ...


:vince2


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Guess who's going to win? :cena5:cena2:cena3


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when people thought Sandow was going to be a mega star?


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Horrible


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

BULLSHIT! BULLSHIT! BULLSHIT! BULLSHIT! BULLSHIT!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I bet after Raw they will also announce at ER it will be Rollins and Regins vs Team Hell no for the title


It will probably be on the twitter feed at the bottom of the screen. :no:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is up with these 3 min matches


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Saw it coming.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Rage, bitches


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*RATINGZZ*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE COMES THE RATINGS :henry1


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

> here comes @TrueKofi
> I PROMISE IM NOT HIS OPPONENT TONITE.....
> or am i???
> HAHA
> ...


Dolph Ziggler :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

OH SHIT, SOMEBODY STOLE SOMETHIN.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Mark henry and that strap!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ziggs tweeting up some gold

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 6m

here comes @TrueKofi I PROMISE IM NOT HIS OPPONENT TONITE..... or am i??? HAHA #BestOf1000Series


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here comes Mr. Sappy. 

Seriously, why does Henry always look so sad? Come on buddy....its OK.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Mark RATINGS Henry up next


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn my boy Henry is gonna beat the white off of Sheamus!


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Sandow berried


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

Kofi Bore Ston


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when people thought Sandow was going to be a mega star?


Pepperidge farm remembers.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> He's so not getting the title on Sunday, though. They'll let the feud gain some type of steam.


That's a great idea, actually. That should happen.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The only strap Henry needs and deserves is the world heavyweight championship strap


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> SO EXCITED THAT AMBROSE IS GOING TO WIN THE TITLE :mark:
> 
> Let's say we celebrate Sara Underwood style.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> what is up with these 3 min matches


Gotta save time for the fuckery and :cena5


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

just need Henry to weekly give sheamus a can of whoop ass with the strap


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Mark "The Ratings" Henry up next. Woo! That's what he does! Brings the ratings up! :henry1


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hide Yo Kidz cause :henry1 RATINGZ is coming


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> what is up with these 3 min matches


Triple H has to speak tonight.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya'll a bunch o' puppets


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> what is up with these 3 min matches


gotta make room for that wwe app and recaps :vince


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

So where the hell did the U.S Title Match come from?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I'd rather stare at this for 3 hours rather then watch RAW 8*D


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

inb4 Sheamus acts like a heel again.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Inb4 randy orton or sheamus's 20 mins match at the midpoint of the show, in 30 minutes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punter said:


> I'd rather stare at this for 3 hours rather then watch RAW 8*D


*Duuuuude, I wanna' fucking sleep *


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Innocent Bystander said:


> So where the hell did the U.S Title Match come from?


AMbrose beat Kofi last Friday on smackdown


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punter said:


> SO EXCITED THAT AMBROSE IS GOING TO WIN THE TITLE :mark:
> 
> Let's say we celebrate Sara Underwood style.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Also happening tonight while we watch this drizzling shit:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It sounds like the Thompsons water seal guy is saying dick instead of deck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

hows raw? not tuning in for the 2nd week in a row


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HE WHOOP DA BAD PEOPLE!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He's so not getting the title on Sunday, though. They'll let the feud gain some type of steam.


It could go either way. Kofi could have just been chosen because they wanted a liked guy to lose to Ambrose and had to take the belt of Antonio or they could play up the "Together they're invincible separate they're beatable" angle.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We don't get his entrance? WTF. So sick of that shit.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:henry1


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Somebody's gonna get a whoopin'


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so a strap match is basically a texas bullrope match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This shit sucks.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

HHHGame78 said:


> It's called "Extreme Rules" for that reason. WTH get with the picture.


I am well aware of what the event is and what it means. Look at last year though compared to this year. The main was Extreme Rules and the co main was a Street Fight. I love gimmick matches but I don't like them being forced like HIAC and TLC. If matches like I Quit are done for no reason it takes away how special it is.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

WWE just asked the following question on their Facebook page: 

Do you think it was a good call to allow Dolph Ziggler to hold on to the World Heavyweight Title despite his injury?

Here are some of the responses, much more entertaining than RAW. :lol



> no I hate dolph zigler





> no caause he sucks dick





> If he wants to show how good he is, he gotta front with the big boys in all conditions





> NOPE. Take it away from him and hand it over to the Undertaker.





> No he's horrible give someone else a push with the WHC





> No No No No No No No No NO it shoulda been Alberto del Rio vs. Jack Swagger, ladder match for WHC like what happened at Extreme Rules 2011...not fair, we"re coming for u Dolph Ziggler





> no jiglers a douche lol


:lmao


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Eddie!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when people thought Sandow was going to be a mega star?


Marks are gonna mark.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

When WWE was good.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

App update..Kofi said to hell with the Shield


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> He's so not getting the title on Sunday, though. They'll let the feud gain some type of steam.


Plus not sure if i want Ambrose getting the US title, it would mean the WWE would start jobbing him out


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Holy shit that match was f'n awesome...I miss Eddie...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Punter said:


> I'd rather stare at this for 3 hours rather then watch RAW 8*D


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That wasn't a Strap match. That was a Bullrope match. 

Granted, it might as well be the same thing, but yeah.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

un_pretti_er said:


> We don't get his entrance? WTF. So sick of that shit.


Sounds like somebody hasn't checked out the wwe app yet :cole3 :vince5


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

There's more fuckery in this thread than in a episode of Raw.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

2 more hours:truth:ziggler1:bearer


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh god, I seems to care for nobody lately. hell, they don't make me care for anybody.

Gonna watch Boston vs Toronto 3rd. Ill be back. gotta take a break of this sh!t


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Eddie sighting *


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So, who's the heel and who's the face in this feud again?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

:lmao



> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 42s
> mark henry scares me.
> 
> just think how far he can launch a water balloon, im assuming thats what hes carrying...
> #raw=variety show


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guess Mathews isn't heel anymore


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How about an Aj vs Kaitlyn Strap ON match instead?

Eh, eh? Anybody?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Their voices are uncanny. God.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

GOD said:


> hows raw? not tuning in for the 2nd week in a row


Tell me more about why we should care?
:StephenA2


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*RECAPS and RATINGS.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Going to be mildly racist to see the pale ginger whipping Henry with a strap.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


>


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Hall of pain.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

How about a Chris Benoit sighting next? :vince4


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MOTHA FUCKIN' HENRY. SO BOSS :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Holy fucking shit, I missed that last friday. Amazing by Henry.*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

PTP the ones cheering on Mark

please let that lead to something :mark:


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Henry is my hero, he makes me wish I was black


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

un_pretti_er said:


> How about an Aj vs Kaitlyn Strap ON match instead?
> 
> Eh, eh? Anybody?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

GOD said:


> How about a Chris Benoit sighting next? :vince4


:vince3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Now put dis' strap on! :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I missed :henry1 up until now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Matthews is an idiot. Even the commentators are calling you dumb.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

un_pretti_er said:


> How about an Aj vs Kaitlyn Strap ON match instead?
> 
> Eh, eh? Anybody?



:vince2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

strapon


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

He just told josh to put a strap-on on!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

"Strap on" ain't PG!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh no, Josh. Run.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Josh is going to die..


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Uh Oh Josh getting punished for his words on SD. :clap


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

how you gonna beat Sheamus

duh Josh..it's WHAD I DO


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't put the strap on Josh :henry


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

choke him with his tie, Mizark


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

But Josh is just doing his job.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Monique. I'm still looking at you and I'm still campaigning for this to happen.

He only whoops the bad people.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Drag him like Samuel Jackson dragged that chick in Black Snake Moan.*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Josh :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Mark dragging Matthews around


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why doesn't Josh just unhook the strap?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Mark Henry is a grown ass man


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

In b4 Matthews gets his ass whooped and Sheamus makes the save. :henry1


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bryan D. said:


> Do we need some GIFZ?


Got something better


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Josh but it looks so funny seeing him


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, thank for the demonstration Mark.

Don't ask stupid questions again Josh.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

:lmao this is amazing


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

This is what Josh gets for mocking JR.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

There is something sexual about this sequence...


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

What has happen so far?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

We want sheamus chants... No we don't


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*If they're hyping Henry up this bad, it must mean Sheamus is winning *


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

People actually mark out for this guy?! (N)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is your punishment for acting like a heel, Josh! 8*D


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He was running like a little girl


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Henry is so fucking awesome


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

This fucking crowd chanting for Sheamus :no:


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

:clap


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i always find henry underrated on the mic


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

murdock1116 said:


> People actually mark out for this guy?! (N)


Mark's awesome.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*This smarmy douche.*


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Henry is so good


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Too many limes!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He know when his bread is buttered!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus with that Orton pop LET'S GET IT.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

GOD said:


> How about a Chris Benoit sighting next? :vince4


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Every time Mark Henry graces my television screen, he always manages to give me life. God what would I do without him?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

un_pretti_er said:


> How about an Aj vs Kaitlyn Strap ON match instead?
> 
> Eh, eh? Anybody?


Would be better than most of the card so far.

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 48s

oh good...its shamus someone please tell me why he talks every week & i have to tweet? JK JK i mean: FELLLLAAAAA

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus Knows when he Bread is Buttered Quote of the Night Thank RATINZ :henry1


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

OH SHIT SETTLE DOWN MARK...CALM DOWN


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

I love Mark


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He's standin' RIGHT HEEEEE-AR!! 

LOL!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I love the way Henry talks trash :lol*


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

best trash talker in the company


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"waving that strapon around"


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Got something better












:troll


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Mark should just throw a basket of limes at Sheamus.

TOO MANY LIMES!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Mark Henry is awesome.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

18 years later and he's still boring


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Didn't you all dislike Henry years ago? Guess its been that bad. :cena2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fair fight = punching a guy during an arm wrestling match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mark always gets my me hyped


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Henry is punking Sheamus like a bitch!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Does Mark play injustice:gods among us? :mark:


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Shay Laren!


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Every time Mark Henry graces my television screen, he always manages to give me life. God what would I do without him?


...the fuck is that?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sheamus is skurt.*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I like these two together on the mic.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao Sheamus


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

With the WWE changing almost every other wrestler's entrance music, I'm surprised they haven't changed Sheamus's.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sheamus heelin it up again


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*He said "back dat ass up"*

:lol


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

black man's strap is longer 

juss sayin


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Henry is going over at the PPV.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone actually understand what the fuck Sheamus is saying? I'm actually British and haven't got a fucking clue. All I hear is "Irish stereotype."


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dat black man is taking a whipping!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Zeb Colter approves of Sheamus whipping Mark Henry.*


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

this is what king's commentary has degraded to. Lumpy? Arse? Present? Christ...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

awww now I want to hug that giant teddy bear called mark henry


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I GOT A CHAMPVIADQ APPROVED REP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Whipped like a bitch!


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

A wet towel fight would have at least had some comedic value


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn you Sheamus.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Of course.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Henry is going over at the PPV.


As the face should in the feud.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

so mean easy racist jokes there
sigh


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So is this strap match different from the Austin/ savio vega strap match?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Henry had to let Sheamus in the ring but Sheamus wouldn't let Henry in -_-


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Two grown men whipping each other with leather straps in front of thousands of people... reads like a sex show.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Punter said:


> I GOT A CHAMPVIADQ APPROVED REP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


How does it fit?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He was standin' right heee-ar and now he's walkin' up der because dats wut he do!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Sheamus getting the upper hand tonight? Hopefully meaning that Mark goes over on Sunday.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> black man's strap is longer
> 
> juss sayin


Yet the white man goes over...:no:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

sheamus...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Two men whipping each other, so not homoerotic :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm impressed that Sheamus has stepped in to make up Raw's cunt quota during Miz's absence.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Get off my tv, Sheamus.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

XxMetsxX said:


>


:yum:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Punter said:


> I GOT A CHAMPVIADQ APPROVED REP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


:draper


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LESNAR


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Sheamus whipped Mark Henry. Call Al Sharpton!


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

Its a sad sad day for WWE when people clamor for Mark Henry segments on Raw.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This hour of RAW was too long


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I want to punch all those kids in the crowd


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Show need some GOAT quick :bryan

I'm losing patience


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a shock. Another useless segment.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


>


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> I GOT A CHAMPVIADQ APPROVED REP :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


She pulled a bazooka out of her chest. What anime is that from?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> Shay Laren!





Lastmanstanding1 said:


>


Was the double post necessary? unk2


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Sheamus doesn't back down from fights? He keeps forgetting about when Wade Barrett and Nexus made him run like a little bitch.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Brock was secretly trying to knock some sense into Vince with that f-5, was probally hoping that he would get booked better and not get burried by triple h


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> Sheamus whipped Mark Henry. Call Al Sharpton!


*Nah, he needs Clearance Mason!*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Shut the fuck up :cole3 We don't want your movie asshat


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, if we get seven more Trips/Brock hype promos, I just don't know. Brock is great and all, but damn.

Fuck WWE Films is just spitting them out now. ORTON MOVIE? Dat acting.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Another film?!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WHEN THE FUCK IS BRYAN GETTING HIS OWN MOVIE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

murdock1116 said:


> Its a sad sad day for WWE when people clamor for Mark Henry segments on Raw.


Troll alert:banplz:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Zeb Colter approves of Sheamus whipping Mark Henry.*


He's was backstage blasting off at it


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The blond child behind Cole has had a blank stare on her face the entire show.

So of course we go to Randy Orton acting.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> She pulled a bazooka out of her chest. What anime is that from?


Fuck if I know:gun:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh no, oh no.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

12 Rounds:Reloaded From Out Of Nowhere


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RKO in a movIe.....OUTTA' NOWHERE!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wwe, stop doing movies ffs


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

12 Rounds 2. One mans mission to get the papers

(if he has too)


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WWE makes more straight to DVD movies than Girls Gone Wild


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

12 rounds part 2 LOL


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

12 Rounds 2? Seriously...


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Not very original are they, I mean isn't that just 12 rounds with Orton in it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

WWE films, stahp


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> WHEN THE FUCK IS BRYAN GETTING HIS OWN MOVIE


Yeah, because WWE consider him important enough


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

12 Rounds Reloaded :lol

Only these type of people would go see this shit:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> 12 Rounds:Reloaded From Out Of Nowhere


Gonna no sell it like :cena2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> She pulled a bazooka out of her chest. What anime is that from?


Giant Robo Gin Rei. Or that's what google image told me.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

During this commercial guys, please let's stop and think why are we watching?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)




----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

We're like an hour in??? lolllll
Feels like its been on forever.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So is it 24 rounds now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

These bing ads are stupid, google wins every time if you actually read the results instead of just picking the side that has more pictures.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> WWE makes more straight to DVD movies than Girls Gone Wild


RIP

GGW


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Nah, he needs Clearance Mason!*


Even better because when Clarence is on the case, justice will be served.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> WWE makes more straight to DVD movies than Girls Gone Wild


Especially since GGW is bankrupt and the owner is going to prison.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think i've ever watched a wwe movie


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punter said:


> 12 Rounds Reloaded :lol
> 
> Only these type of people would go see this shit:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Yeah, because WWE consider him important enough


So Brodus is important?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 4m

shamus a coward??? hes stealing my gimmick!!! JK JK no one could #arse #fella #lumpy #newpope

GOAT Tweeting tonight by ZiggleyPuff


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler is tweeting throughout Raw, and it's fucking hilarious.



> @HeelZiggler: here comes @TrueKofi I PROMISE IM NOT HIS OPPONENT TONITE.... or am i??? HAHA #BestOf1000Series





> @HeelZiggler: oh good...its shamus someone please tell me why he talks every week & i have to tweet? JK JK i mean. FELLLAAAA #raw


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> So Brodus is important?


Daniel Bryan The Movie would melt the box office


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> So Brodus is important?


To WWE apparently


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Grammar Fail Zigglypuff


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fucking recaps


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Nobody's talking about the App for 10 minutes, whats going on


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> Especially since GGW is bankrupt and the owner is going to prison.


That why I can't fing any new GGW stuff


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*AH, fuck. Cesaro jobber entrance.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*THAT ORTON POP :mark: :mark:*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I swear to fucking God I have seen Orton Vs. Cesaro at least 50 times.

Or am I thinking of Orton Vs. Barrett? I don't even know anymore.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh my God, poor Cesaro, this outfit and now Orton


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Randy Orton vs Antonio cesaro for the 50th time this year, ALREADY. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...this match....again.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

So in case you missed Orton vs Cesaro on main event....here it is again! Hell yeah. /sarcasm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


>


This is what came into my mind when Sheamus said he never runs from a fight.

Cesar with dat beret.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Cesaro vs Orton again. FFS Cesaro better win.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

There goes the Cesaro push


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

awww lawd

if I have to watch Claudio job to Orton 

ILL GO TO THE FUCKING PAPERS


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

ORTON'S THEME


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this match again


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Orton in his usual time slot


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So much for Cesaro getting pushed again.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone noticed that on a PG show, the theme has the words 'that shit makes me bat-shit crazy' and no-one has made a single comment about it..


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cesaro putting the J in job tonight. :vince5


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat Cesaro/Orton rematch. Well, another loss for Antonio. What exactly was the point of his promo last week?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Again!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cesaro job....AGAIN FUCK OFF VINCE


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

when was the last time Cesaro didn't job??


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

GOD said:


>


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Orton should totally be the number one contender for the US or Intercontinental title. He's beaten like every midcarder ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:jay @ that thirsty ass bird screaming for Orton


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I didnt give a shit about this match last Wednesday, Why would I give a shit about it tonite?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

AthenaMark said:


>


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zif5YmYPUCw

gets me every time. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Orton and Cesaro have the potential to put on a good match.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Literally just tuned in to see Randy Orton about to come out to face Cesaro. Fuck this. I'm going to bed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

7 or 8 different shows, feels like the same 7 or 8 matches.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

What the fuck is with this match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder who's going to win this match? rton


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

hey guys Cesaro might win this match


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Cesaro/Orton again? You guys have jobbers for a reason. JTG, Yoshi Tatsu, Ted Dibiase, Primo, Epico and Justin Gabriel all have jobs and never do anything. Stop doing the same matches.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So many high pitched voices. I swear wwe is only going to cities that won't boo cena :vince


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh look. Didn't see this match on Main Event or anything... no, really, I didn't. Nobody watches that shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn..Cesaro should campout tonight with Ryder fpalm


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Randy gaining some weight?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

inb4 Big Show running in


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

OH MY GOD COLE SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> I wonder who's going to win this match? :Orton:


With an RKO outta no where! :vince2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

:lol @ Dolan head!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> Daniel Bryan The Movie would melt the box office


Yeah the title would be wrestlers who stare at goats


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I will fucking castrate Cole if he mentions that POS App again


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

LigerJ81 said:


> I didnt give a shit about this match last Wednesday, Why would I give a shit about it tonite?


:vince5 because it's on RAW this time!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

WWE app :cena2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Promoting the fuck out of WWE App eh vince? :vince5


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Joke is on us...we are all trapped in a game of wwe '13


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show on the WWE App. Hey, fresher then Orton/Cesaro again, right?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So many high pitched voices. I swear wwe is only going to cities that won't boo cena :vince


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If we all get the app, will Michael Cole shut up about it?*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> hey guys Cesaro might win this match


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Michael Cole unless the app features Ancient Greek style matches with the hottest men on the roster, then I'm not downloading it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What is this? Orton/Cesaro 12485?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> Randy gaining some weight?


Around 12 pounds


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Watch the app! I know it's a wrestling show and there's wrestling on right now but the app is happening too!!!

Idiots.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I'm not going to download an app that allows me to see Bigshow sitting his fat ass on a bench drinking a soda 

I already have instagram


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> :lol @ Dolan head!


Where? :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Plugging that freaking app again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I like Orton, and Cesaro as well, but shit man, this match is getting ridiculously overdone *


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

snake in the grass..oh Big Show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Around 12 pounds


:clap:clap:clap gold


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

This WWE app must be flopping badly if they have to advertise it every five minutes.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone think the WWE app second screen is where people would get off forums and be brainwash by the app?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

King said Fe Fi Phobia. I can't believe that actually happened.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Liking this match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> hey guys Cesaro might win this match


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Randy Orton should totally be the number one contender for the US or Intercontinental title. He's beaten like every midcarder ever.


Thats something i hate from wee, wins and losses doesent mean shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I think Ziggler reads these forums tbh


RKO OUTTTA NOWHERE


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dean Ambrose gets the title shot, yet Randy doesn't despite beating every mid-card talent about 500 times in the last week alone.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Wake me up when Vince finally fucks off through whatever circumstances and things get interesting again. First time I've literally tuned in, in about a month and I put it straight off. This garbage is genuinely painful. And to think so many people died young for this business..


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

I swear I only hear women screaming when Orton comes out :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel like I'm in some infinite loop.

EDIT: That kid :lmao :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggles hasn't tweeted in 10 minutes AND DAMMIT ORTON WON


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

OUTTA NOWHERE rton2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

outta' no where!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Outta nowhere, y'all.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just put Cesero in the tag team division with Ohno already


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That kid :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Whoa! RKO from out of nowhere! 

And this time it actually was!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck you, Randy. Fuck you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*TREADMILL.*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> I will fucking castrate Cole if he mentions that POS App again


Better get the garden shears ready. Might I suggest:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RKO outta no where!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

DAMMIT I REALLY BELIEVE IN CESARO THIS TIME


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

OUTTTAAAAA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Osize10 said:


> hey guys Cesaro might win this match


What was that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of your wrongness. :archer2


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

No Vintage Orton, but sill an RKO from OuttaNowhere


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cesaro deserves better; we deserve better


----------



## murdock1116 (Jan 29, 2013)

LOL that kid!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That scream from lawler before the RKO.... good lord.... 

Need a smoke


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Cole almost forgot the "outta nowhere." :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

somebody has to gif that black haired glasses kid lmfao..what kind of a camera shot was that


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

From out of FRIGGIN NOWHERE. :jay2


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL ANYONE SEE THE KID???


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Didn't I already watch this last week?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Randy "The Momentum Killer" Orton

Seriously. Get him the fuck out of here.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy still over despite having been irrelevant for awhile.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh fucks sake.. Orton is just as bad as super Cena.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Someone PLEASE get a shot of that kid's face :lol


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> I think Ziggler reads these forums tbh
> 
> 
> RKO OUTTTA NOWHERE


HI ZIGGLER :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Orton is gaining a little weight but not quite as much as he had in this pic


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another ad break


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cesaro cut a promo last week about nobody being able to beat him, gets beat in under 5 minutes by Orton

good going


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Cyon said:


> I feel like I'm in some infinite loop.
> 
> EDIT: That kid :lmao :lmao


AAHAHAHH! this, so much win


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

LMAO WHO SAW THE KID


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Zero story lines on this show.

Do you have Ernie's number? Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

FROM OUTTA NOWHERE :lmao 

I feel bad for Cesaro, but I can't stop laughing at this shit.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

unbridled enthusiasm


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

That kid hahahah


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

MutableEarth said:


> LMAO WHO SAW THE KID


Missed him/her :sad:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> What was that? I couldn't hear you over the sound of your wrongness. :archer2


No, your sarcasm detector is just out of batteries


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Out of no where


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

John Fucking Stamos


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

y2j4lyf said:


> Missed him/her :sad:


that kids face should be added to your sig ...blends right in lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

AN RKO... from over there somewhere...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I MISS CM PUNK


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Boston about to lose ! :O


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

Teryaki boneless wings sound amazing.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Knightmare :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I MISS CM PUNK


We all do :sad:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmm dat Hannibal human loin


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fun house and Knightmare (uk tv)

Fuck those were awesome but now im feeling old.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jobber intro.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

3 man jobbers


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Another squash match ffs


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

YES THE MIZ.....said no one.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mick Foley #1 and The Miz with that low pop


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

MIZ!!! YES!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE is in that no fucks to give mode big time tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Miz vs. Heath Slater.

Seriously, fuck you WWE.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Miz is back :no:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

3MB and the Miz.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

noooooooooooooo


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MIZ :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The Miz :mark:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

finallyyyyyy
miz has come back
to rawwww


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

As if tonight couldn't get any worse...this POS is back


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If things just couldn't get worse...the Miz returns.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, its the Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE Did you know.

Did you know Cena, Orton and HHH have buried more people than people that can fit into arlington cemetery


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"Everyone wants a part of the Miz." Shut up, Cole.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Miz...what movie was he filming?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> Oh fucks sake.. Orton is just as bad as super Cena.












Not even close.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

I love the Miz. This dude is underrated. No reaction what a shitty crowd


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's the former IC Champ, the Miz!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

3MB... Miz... oh lord. I seriously should stop watching.

Waiting for DBry, Shield and Lesnar. Everyones else can go to f o .


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

cmpunkisgod. said:


> Teryaki boneless wings sound amazing.


Well, hope your Golden Corral is better than ours, they all sucked except the regular buffalo flavor.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Miz? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Happy Miz is back ,but still, this match/segment/whatever


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

So Does Jinder mahal play the "air sitar" or is that racist...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Well...Miz doesn't have his goatee anymore or whatever the hell was growing on his face before.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

ya The Miz! unk2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

@HEELZiggler
#raw @wwe guys i cant keep this up for 3 hours..... JK JK we all know i can right, babe? @WWEAJLee

Yup, he definitely reads these forums!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Miz is king of the pre show :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, I'm getting some type of food, brb


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

There is not one noteworthy thing that has happened on this show yet, and we're halfway through the show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz's shirts always refer to haters so why doesn't he call his opponent a hater?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Miz returns from making shitty films with a shitty shirt to do some shitty wrestling with some shitty expressions. 

Shit.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

He loves all you haters...lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> 3MB... Miz... oh lord. I seriously should stop watching.
> 
> Waiting for DBry, Shield and Lesnar. Everyones else can go to f o .
> 
> ...


this


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

MIZ RETURNS! EVERYONE IS MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What is up with all the jobbers on Raw tonight


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WAIT HOLD ON, is the IC Champ invited to Extreme Rules or does he have to buy tickets like the rest of plebs to see the show?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Really random pre-show match. 

And this pretty much confirms it. There's no one on the roster that they can put against Miz who will make me cheer for Miz. I'd cheer for Khali over Miz.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So Miz/COdy with no build is on the ER card, but where the hell is BARRETT THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMP FFS. The IC title deserves at least a spot


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz on the preshow :lol


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

THE MIZ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> @HEELZiggler
> #raw @wwe guys i cant keep this up for 3 hours..... JK JK we all know i can right, babe? @WWEAJLee
> 
> Yup, he definitely reads these forums!


Imagine if he were to quote one of us in his tweet? :mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

cindel25 said:


> Miz...what movie was he filming?


12 Rounds 3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This is a great crowd.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> @HEELZiggler
> #raw @wwe guys i cant keep this up for 3 hours..... JK JK we all know i can right, babe? @WWEAJLee
> 
> Yup, he definitely reads these forums!


Now he knows how we feel


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Cole! How dare you try to call the match! Let Lawler tell his awful joke!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> So Miz/COdy with no build is on the ER card, but where the hell is BARRETT THE INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMP FFS. The IC title deserves at least a spot


*Sheamus will be busy that night.*


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Bork Lazer to save the show, or else, its fallin' in my worst RawS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


>


Is that Stacy, or Tori?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If Slater was the Axl Rose of 3MB 3MB would have changed members 20 times by now


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

heels4life said:


> Miz is king of the pre show :lmao


Was just about to post this.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

A few little girls are excited for Miz. The rest of the crowd gives zero shits. Slater got more heat.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck this match.
Rather post this instead


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Is that Stacy, or Tori?


Torrie


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Plug the app Cole! Now,dammit,Now":vince3


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> That scream from lawler before the RKO.... good lord....
> 
> Need a smoke
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


In reference to your sig, it's only 5 hours since RAW didn't go to 3 hours until July 23rd.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Castrating Cole now....brb


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Did I mention the WWE app?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WADE'S ON THE APP? What's the point of having a three hour show if a champion can't even get on the show? 

FUCK.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Is this the 6th time they shilled the WWE app?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Instead of hyping for ER they are hyping up WWE App tonight. fpalm


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Did Heath Slater just fart?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Torrie


Thanks. And :damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lawler having a fucking stroke over there again?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler was snorting again. He isn't having another heart attack, is he?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Giggling like little school girls on commentary.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

They are laughing. :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why is WWE pissing in my eyes.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

FUCK THAT GODDAMN APP...


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Jerry seems to be close to another heart attack


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I legit thought Lawler was having another heart attack then


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz and 3MB..let me go check the Bulls game..

oh boy..so..Raw then


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why were the commentators laughing?


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Miz vs Slater is the longest match so far.. lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why were the commentators laughing?




Lawler snorting again and forgetting to hit the cough button


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

YES! :miz 

The other guy that beat super cena at WM :miz


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice WWE in order for us to see possible good talent, We have to get your app to do it.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Miz tries too hard.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Commentary goes all quiet, they start laughing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lawler is awful beyond words.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why were the commentators laughing?


They realized that we are watching a turd in an oven


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Summer Rae WWE Magazine Shoot preview


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

What a terrible figure four


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

show's making me fall asleep, dunno if it's lawlers commentary of the miz's face


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

why were they laughing so much ?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for mouthing to the camera that you are back Miz. I didn't notice..


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Havent figured out which is worse yet... Moz's figure four or Stings shitty death lock


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm having strange thoughts of Miz with facepaint on for some reason.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

My god! This RAW has been like a roller coaster ride. 










:side:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Summer Rae WWE Magazine Shoot preview


Jericho is somewhere lurking this area.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

There is a steel cage above the ring!


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Heath Slater's Tits - Trending World Wide


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't get used to Layla's accent.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Layla's accent changes every time she talks


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I SAW A HELL IN A CELL ABOVE THE RING 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

i like @WWE3MB & i have a nice rivalry with @mikethemiz good to see him back! (rather see him in wrestling school)
Ziggleypuff has spoken


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HHHGame78 said:


> Summer Rae WWE Magazine Shoot preview


Dem legs! :yum:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

4-3 !!! Boston scored and there is 1:22 to do!




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Summer Rae WWE Magazine Shoot preview


Woah, Woah, WOAH she is hot in that photo :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Time to shit on the WWE for promoting a Breast Cancer Foundation


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Layla's accent:yum: Didn't know she had one.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lok said:


> They are laughing. :lol





Mister Hands said:


> Why is WWE pissing in my eyes.





Demoslasher said:


> FUCK THAT GODDAMN APP...


:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So that's where Layla went.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I would like to touch Layla's butt. Just one little slap. Make-a-wish WWE


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Summer Rae WWE Magazine Shoot preview



dat photo shoot :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

RDEvans said:


> Woah, Woah, WOAH she is hot :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Fixed.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Summer Rae WWE Magazine Shoot preview


If that's on wwe app I will download it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


>


:yum: Thank you, my good sir


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

CHARITY TIME, CUNTS! :vince5


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

HHHGame78 said:


> Summer Rae WWE Magazine Shoot preview


She may not be able to dance but :damn


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Tag match is next? They may get 25 minutes. **** match incoming.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

well if the shield is next that means that I don't have to listen to Triple H talk. WINNING!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So :HHH2/Brock ending the show


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cena pinning all three members of the shield up next


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Time to shit on the WWE for promoting a Breast Cancer Foundation


Rather do it for actual reasons. Like having Miz and Kofi on my tv.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

4-4!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 59s
ugggg and just like that, 
i die a little inside
#raw #figure4 
@mikethemiz

You're not the only one, Ziggler.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Tag match is next? They may get 25 minutes. **** match incoming.


I wish that would happen on RAW.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Man an hour and a half of background noise left...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> Cena pinning all three members of the shield up next


Then he pins Bryan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not even watching. It's more fun just reading the thread.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena won't win


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Team Hell No to be eliminated making it a 3 on 1 handicap match with Cena overcoming them odds. :cena2 :vince2


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Need to go and get a strong drink to prepare for the Cena pop


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dexter Morgan said:


> I'm not even watching. It's more fun just reading the thread.


And pictures. Don't forget the pictures


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

4-4!!!!! suiick fame right now! fuck wwe! 

its over time!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bruins tie it!!!!


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

The elimination match now (HHH/Lesnar closing the show)? This show has been paced so bad so far, with the danceoff kicking things off and then a bunch of squashes and rushed matches until now.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


>


those aren't wwe divas, are they?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's almost that time of the week. Already got the twerk gifs on deck. :mark:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

promoting an event in july.. cena still wwe champion :cena4


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> Then he pins Bryan


Exclusive on the WWE App :cole3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


>


No, Yes, no, Yes, no


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Did you know? Summer Rae was in the Lingerie Football League.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

I respect the whole cancer awareness/fundraiser thing but how is it in any way relevant to wrestling? I don't remember seeing this stuff in the 80s/90s/early 2000s...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

XxMetsxX said:


>


God daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn AJ


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


:cena5


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why is this match taking place now? So that the HHH-Lesnar shitfest can be in the main event? Did they learn nothing from Wrestlemania? fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mmmh... dat legendary rivalry.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This is the fourth or fifth Trips/Brock hype video. And still over an hour left.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Commentary is beyond hideous. They all just spent that whole match giggling because Vince made some joke about a Cyclops in their headset. They have to get rid of Lawler. And change how they use their commentators.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Lesnar and Triple H face-to-face...Let's hope Triple H is wearing Depends.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

That motherfucking app


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SERIOUSLY FUCK WWE APP!!!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

TJC93 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ looking amazing in that pic. :damn


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nobody gives a fuck about the WWE App!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh and Don't forget the WWE APP!!
:cole3


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can the wwe app get me laid? If not, fuck off!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :cena


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

its picture time


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


Jesikah Maximus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry Roberts, I didn't hear a word of what you just said. I was totally lost on that Donald Duck face in the crowd.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

now? this match is now?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


Jesikah Maximus I think? So fine.

:cole1 APPS APPS APPS


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Shield burying time.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

fuck off WwE! that elimination tag an the overtime at the same time!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone else really hate Justin Robert's voice??? I Fucking hate it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Do you think Justin Roberts got the WWE App? What about Chimel?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So of course Cena couldn't come out with Hell No as a team. Must get his own entrance fpalm


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well there it is


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Tornado match? I've missed those.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Bryan can't possibly be eliminated amirite?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Daniel Bryan...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rio to go on after Cena? Vince, you love this guy a lot...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Anyone else really hate Justin Robert's voice??? I Fucking hate it.


Yes. Hoawrd Finkel and Tony Chimel for the motherfucking win.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> Do you think Justin Roberts got the WWE App? What about Chimel?


Lilian Garcia is thinking about getting the WWE App.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Shield will be coming out with Dem titles on Sunday night!!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Yes! A tornado match!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank God Michael Cole is on this show. Explaining the app and the Tornado Tag match. 

I see they've abandoned Cena's Champ is Here is shirt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Jesikah Maximus I think? So fine.
> 
> :cole1 APPS APPS APPS


Thats my baby girl


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck you whatever city this is. Don't cheer this fuck.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And there we go. Match set. Now we just need an IC Title match FUCK YOU CENA FUCK YOU


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


:yum:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shield has all metal come Sunday!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

God damn squealers


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

A pro Cena crowd


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Here we go brrrrrrr WABADOOOOO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm more excited for TehJerichoFan's twerk gifs than this match


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Shield to hold the Tag Team and US Championship after this Sunday. Love it! :ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Mike Chioda saving dat belt


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

YAY! The Shield is walking away from the PPV with all of them holding belts!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

XxMetsxX said:


>


Give me the asian one and AJ Lee. NOW!!!!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

All members of The Shield winning gold on Sunday! :ambrose2 Nop--- YUP!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That Cena injury... such a work. Mr. no sold.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's dingleberry time :cena4


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So of course Cena couldn't come out with Hell No as a team. Must get his own entrance fpalm


At least The Shield didn't get a jobber entrance.

Cena? The king of extreme?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

john cena the king of extreme? :lmao


MICK FOLEY HELLO?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

That's an insult to RVD


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

lots of (203) calls
skipping them, obvs
if this is my last day at @WWE
this is exactly how i want to go out
haha
#raw

Whats this??


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

cena is the king of extreme ? just wow :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH this match is next so we can all stop watching Raw after this, thank god. Why isnt this the main event


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I haven't heard this many pre-pubescent screams since Jimmy Saville got loose in my local school..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I get home from work to them calling Cena the king of extreme???? *takes remote and immediately changes channels* yeah, fuck you WWE.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

John Cena The king of Extreme? Somewhere in japan Jun Kasai is laughing his ass off


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Cena reaction is getting weaker and weaker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ready for the Shield.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

fucking Dolan head lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TOM MADISON said:


> That Cena injury... such a work. Mr. no sold.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:vince2 :cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SIERRA HOTEL INDIA ECHO LIMA DELTA!!!

SHIELD!!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ankle? You mean the one that Cena is making to look PERFECTLY FINE!?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Didn't we have this match last week?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

"Turn Cena interesting" sign!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Shield taking the tag and US titles then hopefully.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


>


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL "turn Cena interesting"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The shield entrance in WWE 2K14 CAN'T WAIT!!! :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Shield :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> fucking Dolan head lmao


I keep missing it


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

can only assume 

Kane and Bryan are eliminated first 

Super Cena AA's all 3 of the shield , stacks them up and pins them all that the same time


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Why is there a steel cage above the ring?

Dark match?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Uh Oh, Cena just got called an underdog. Prepare your rage


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

The Shield theme ftw!!!

And Ryback probably will scrw Cena


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

y2j4lyf said:


> I keep missing it


Keep looking at Cena's corner.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"Turn Cena Interesting" sign.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE needs to put those belts on the shield


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh Ambrose. LORD TAKE ME NOW!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Let's go Shield! Let's go!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

this should be a good match really.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

John Cena the king of extreme? 
:StephenA


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

You know what? I'm wholly expecting Cena to win over this one. :cena4


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

mid tier gold......


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Here he comes to wreck the day!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Last one from me.










Just google Danielle Moinet.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I feel sorry for whichever Bella it is that has to walk around with Bryan atm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

DO those kicks actually penetrate through Kelvar?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Shut up King


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


>


bama


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

sm0ked0gg said:


>


Flying fire crotch yes please


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

is this ladies night at raw...da fuck


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Keep looking at Cena's corner.


Thanks lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

That not where you wanna be!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ashly said:


> A pro Cena crowd


You could say that, a simple tag in and they go crazy :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HHHGame78 said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Here he comes to wreck the day!!!


Hahahaha!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

sm0ked0gg said:


>


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWE APP :vince2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This crowd has been very face favored tonight. 

Cena goes out there and I still hear the boos with the cheers coming mostly from kids.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*DOWNLOAD DAT APP.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena wrestles like his limbs are numb.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck off with the app


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


>


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Can those women stop screaming


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App is going to be the Death of this company


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Hey! Did you hear about that app? You can continue watching RAW during the commercial. Even though we're going to show you what happened during the break anyway.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*John Cena - King of Extreme?*

I lol'd.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

If someone took a shot for every mention of the WWE app, they'd be dead by the end of the night


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*PLEASE pin Cena clean Ambrose.

Make my night.

And NeyNey's.*


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

aww that little kid does the @JohnCena 'u cant see me' wonder if knows how to do all 4 moves, too? JK JK -Ziggles


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dear Vince,

I'm not going to download WWE App

sincerely Long Time WWF/E fan

ps: Push Rhodes


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"App App App" I going to jump through the TV and choke Cole.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> If someone took a shot for every mention of the WWE app, they'd be dead by the end of the night


Gonna play this game next week, anyone joining?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*

I think the chicken from Popeye's is more "extreme" than Cena
:lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Plugging their app during a _Cena_ match. IS NO ONE SAFE?!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Cena hasn't been an underdog since Taker whooped that ass ten years ago.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Roman taking control of Cena.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Remember the days of when they showed videos on WWE.com of what happens during the commercials? Yeah... Now they gotta remind us that it is on the WWE App 100 times.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I will never download the WWE (cr)App.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I could get used to Cena not main eventing Raw in the future!!! :russo


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys, download the WWE App to see Cena pin all three Shield members at once!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The drinking game would also have to include:
-Cena underdog references.
-App references
-Jobber entrances.
-Recaps.
-Lawler jokes.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol at Ziggler :buried Cena on Twitter. WWE won't let Dolph beat Cena on TV, might as well go over on him on Twitter.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

leon79 said:


>


Lady and Gentlemen we have a winner


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Shit, they're pushing the App like they try and push new faces. Cram it down everyone's throat until it's completely unlikable and a total burden on the product.

Chances someone is eliminated during a commercial break?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*

Well, he extremely sucks. I'll give him that much.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

bets that Bryan was pinned during commercial?


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> Gonna play this game next week, anyone joining?


I'm in. Tequila 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> I could get used to Cena not main eventing Raw in the future!!! :russo


YA BOY will be closing mania 30 thou. :cena3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *The drinking game would also have to include:
> -Cena underdog references.
> -App references
> -Jobber entrances.
> ...


Don't kill us.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Forced to watch RAW huh?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Plugging their app during a _Cena_ match. IS NO ONE SAFE?!


Not even Cena is immune!

You will DL the App. you will become one with the App. Resistance to the App is Futile.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

dat surfboard


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

was that lawler having an orgasm just then, jesus


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*

He is, dammit! :vince3


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

done for now...bbl


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Its crazy how much the crowd loves Bryan. Can't wait until he's a singles guy again, could be the main focus of the show, but John Cena exists


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

rjsbx1 said:


> *The drinking game would also have to include:
> -Cena underdog references.
> -App references
> -Jobber entrances.
> ...


You'd be dead within the first 5 to 10 minutes


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> YA BOY will be closing mania 30 thou. :cena3



:cena3 vs. :taker
21-1 :cena2 :vince2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Spoiler: quote






HHHGame78 said:


>


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO @ Ziggler. He's torching these guys.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWE APP!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF was that?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> :cena3 vs. :taker
> 21-1 :cena2 :vince2


:lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fuck your fucking app.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*NO. Why don't we get to see a Ryback promo live? Screw that app BS.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

how many times are they going to proote that silly up in one night ffs


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why would we want to use the WWE app during the match?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

SHUT UP WITH THE FUCKING APP THE SHIELD ARE IN THE RING

At least they're not letting Ryback talk where most people can hear.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


>


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Who needs that app? It's in the corner every five seconds anyway.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"It's 9:51, we haven't talked about the app since 9:50. Let's talk about that app."*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ACSplyt said:


> :cena3 vs. :taker
> 21-1 :cena2 :vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And some people don't think Bryan is over. :lol

He deserves a lifetime achievement award for staying this over with how shitty he's been booked over the past year.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:dazzler


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Reigns still moves awkwardly in there


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

virus21 said:


>


Got any Tara gifs?


----------



## E N F O R C E R (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*

He once said the word poop. That's pretty extreme.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

"hard camera, hard camera"


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Can they just pin GOAT by now? Surely they are going off script here?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the first match of tonight's RAW I'm legitimately enjoying right now.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan chants!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Reigns still moves awkwardly in there


:agree: Rollins and Ambrose are MILES ahead of him. That's not an insult, though. Reigns will improve and have a really good career, I'm sure.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Give Daniel Bryan a WWE title reign after Team Hell No breaks up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:yes 

OVER AS FUCK


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Its is play on how he is undefeated in ER not him actually being the most extreme wrestler.

WWW.com just did the article online about who's the most hardcore wrestler of all time with Mick winning.

Don't be stupid.Remember we're supposed to be the smart fans rite? : )

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Loud Daniel Bryan chants? For a brief moment, the universe froze


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan > most of the WWE roster


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

that was the hardest ddt in a minute


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Shield should clean sweep this shit. That's what I would do. Have eliminate Hell No and when Cena is down 3-1, Ryback interferes and costs Cena.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I completely forgot this match was elimination until Kane went for that cover on Ambrose.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Kane is rolling! Speaking of rolling, the WWE has been downloaded over a million times since its debut.

:vince Good...good.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who pissed Kane off? :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn Kane is dominating


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Motion sickness Cloverfield cameraman


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

haha just setting up super cena time


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

TJC93 said:


>


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WHAT HES BEEN ELIMINATED? :lawler


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Love out of control Kane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is kane counted out but not ambrose when ambrose was thrown out before kane


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was weak. At least let Kane get counted out or something.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

> fun fact: daniel bryanson is the travelocity roaming gnome on weekends & the stunt double for yukon cornelius #raw


Oh Ziggles!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

1 down, 1 to go before CENA TIME...


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m

fun fact: daniel bryanson is the travelocity roaming gnome on weekends & the stunt double for yukon cornelius

HAHAHA


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

GET THAT APP OR DIE!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane gets eliminated for kicking too much ass.....?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like it's time to call Doctor Shelby again.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I swear if John Cena ends up beating the Shield by himself Im cutting off the t.v.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Shield should clean sweep this shit. That's what I would do. Have eliminate Hell No and when Cena is down 3-1, Ryback interferes and costs Cena.


Looks like that's going to happen.



> How is kane counted out but not ambrose when ambrose was thrown out before kane


Kane was DQ'ed.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

Poor Glen.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is kane counted out but not ambrose when ambrose was thrown out before kane


DQ'd


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

leon79 said:


>


The hell:lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

But It continues on the App right Now! :cole1

I should make a drinking game next week. for every time they mention the app or show a recap I drink a shot


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Shield should clean sweep this shit. That's what I would do. Have eliminate Hell No and when Cena is down 3-1, Ryback interferes and costs Cena.


Yeah...that'll be real good television


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is kane counted out but not ambrose when ambrose was thrown out before kane


DQed not count-out


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is kane counted out but not ambrose when ambrose was thrown out before kane


DQ'd


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


>


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Come on! The guy who went through a full anger management course gets disqualified like that? I'm beginning to think WWE doesn't put a lot of thought into character motivations. Sad day.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is kane counted out but not ambrose when ambrose was thrown out before kane


*Find out how..by using the WWE app. :vince*


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

get ready for cena to make the shield look weak


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Crowd in Boston is more alive and on fire than the one on RAW. lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so Kane and DB do all the dirty work and Cena comes in and cleans house

Kane been DQ'ED...??

I wonder if Cena will overcome the odds


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


>


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> DQed not count-out


why was he DQd, didnt make sense


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many apps does it take to change a lightbulb?

Just one, if you download it.


----------



## friskysandwich (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*



BigWillie54 said:


> Its is play on how he is undefeated in ER not him actually being the most extreme wrestler.
> 
> WWW.com just did the article online about who's the most hardcore wrestler of all time with Mick winning.
> 
> ...


I'm not being stupid. I was just laughing at the fact that they think he's the king of extreme. I know Mick is the most hardcore wrestler of all time.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kopitelewis said:


>


Stahp.I really gotta get a girlfriend. These gifs:homer


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

kopitelewis said:


>


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

If Michael Cole hypes up that damn app one more time...:henry1


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> why was he DQd, didnt make sense


Apparently announce table cover is a weapon


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kane slowly turns heel again.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Why is Cena even involved with the shield now? I missed the first hour..


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> I swear if John Cena ends up beating the Shield by himself Im cutting off the t.v.


Oh shit, that could be so true. So WWE like decision.

I can hear Cole says 'Cena! Cena! Cena beat the shield going into Extreme Rules!'


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

DOWNLOAD THAT MOTHERFUCKIN' APP NOW DAMMIT!

:vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> why was he DQd, didnt make sense


He attacked Ambrose with the table top after the ref told him if he did he was going to get DQ'ed.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Kane was DQ'd guys! :lol


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm just waiting for The Rock to come back and say "... I'LL WHOOP YOUR CANDY _APP_! :rock2"

Michael Cole interjects with "Download it, everyone!"


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Cena will overcome the odds


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Jigsaw83 said:


> If Michael Cole hypes up that damn app one more time...:henry1


too late


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Takertheman said:


> If someone took a shot for every mention of the WWE app, they'd be dead by the end of the night


O shit.... say something nice at my funeral!

/wastalkedintothatdrinkinggameforrealtokeeprawon


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Raw needs Punk sign, I like it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I like how the WWE App gets more airtime then the entire midcard.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

XxMetsxX said:


>


I don't get how people jizz over this GIF when it's blurry.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

“@TruePeep: @HEELZiggler ur tweets are more entertaining than ur promos.” #raw hahaha WHAT PROMOS??? jk jk i had 2


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

“@TruePeep: @HEELZiggler ur tweets are more entertaining than ur promos.” #raw

hahaha WHAT PROMOS???

jk jk i had 2

Ziggler running wild on twitter


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m
> 
> “@TruePeep: @HEELZiggler ur tweets are more entertaining than ur promos.” #raw hahaha WHAT PROMOS??? jk jk i had 2


Love it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If they put half as much effort into putting over there superstars then they do the app, RAW would be the greatest show ever


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Reigns :mark:*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WHAT IF IT"S A SWERVE AND IT"S BRYAN VS SHIELD 3-V-1? AND SUPER BRYAN OVERCOMES THE ODDS?


^This creative member was fired immediately


----------



## JuulDK (Aug 13, 2006)

*Pretty shitty how easy it is to hear Cena talking to the Shield members, telling them what to do next... I can count three times now.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> He attacked Ambrose with the table top after the ref told him if he did he was going to get DQ'ed.


Oh ok thanks im switching back between the match adn the bruins


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Loving Reigns' brutal moveset!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I finally know what RAW stands for: Recaps 'and' Apps Weekly.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Reigns job is to do one move, fail the other and tag out


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SPOILER!! It comes down to Cena vs. all 3 Shield. Cena Wins! :cena5


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*

Which ECW chick used to be called Queen of Extreme? Her balls are bigger than Cena's.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ninja Rollins with that knee.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh shit. Here comes that Nexus booking again...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

i hate these pg crowds so much


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Typical cena standing up with a man on his back


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Layla i heard


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

This is Summerslam 2010 all over again


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HHHGame78 said:


> SPOILER!! It comes down to Cena vs. all 3 Shield. Cena Wins! :cena5


That WWE logic :vince2


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


>


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Reigns job is to do one move, fail the other and tag out


Well he needs singles matches to get better so he should be doing those on the house shows.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW sucked, here's Trish in a wet t-shirt.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

rjsbx1 said:


> *I finally know what RAW stands for: Recaps 'and' Apps Weekly.*


Recaps, Apps, Wrestling?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Dbs drop kicks


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Inb4 Super:cena3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

OH GOAT YOU ARE FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler on Twitter >>>>> Tonight's Raw


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

DB on fire!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

“@TruePeep: @HEELZiggler ur tweets are more entertaining than ur promos.” #raw hahaha WHAT PROMOS??? jk jk i had 2

Its sad when twitter is more entertaining than Raw


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#Airgoat!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dunmer said:


> This is Summerslam 2010 all over again


LOL will Cena hit the concrete?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Super Bryan strikes again... pfft.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Bryan is running shit!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan's gonna get a push after this angle right? :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

i cant believe theres still an hour of this shit left


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They need to hurry up and make Bryan an official face NOW.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Wooow!! Criwbis on fire for Daniel Bryan! Music to my hear!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan going to fucking town!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> Recaps, Apps, Wrestling?


*:vince That's a very dirty word.*


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn place is going nuts


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bryan had me lost in that moment :mark: wow


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The crowd is fucking going nuts!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

This is the most action Bryan's got in a match in a while I believe. damn that was cool.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Make Bryan the Champ. Look what he's getting out of this crowd. Most over babyface in the company by far.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn thought Rollins was done. Bryan elimination incoming.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan just stays fly.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


Who is that?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The most over man in wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I want a long Bryan/Rollins feud and match!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

ACSplyt said:


>


:yum:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

My boo doing work! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ambrose needs a better finisher


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit Bryans eliminated, here we go


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Byran is a hell of a performer, reminds me why I love pro-wrestling


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That finisher is ASS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

SUPER CENA TIME FOLKS :vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince4 :cena :cena2 :cena3


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love that Ambrose Driver.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh for fuck sake


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena wins.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

oh no Super Cena fpalm


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3

ITS SUPER CENA TIME

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jesus. Too predictable


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I want a long Bryan/Rollins feud and match!


YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I swear if Cena wins now


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cena vs Shield. Game set match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I feel like I'm getting horrible flashbacks to that shitty Nexus/WWE Match


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tell me this isn't happening


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

What a shocker. With D-Bry done, it's time to turn off RAW.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Match has peaked


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nexus 2.0 incoming


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bryan singles matches vs. Ambrose & Rollins would be great.

Good sequence, Ambrose got the pin since he's in a singles match on Sunday.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love Ambrose's finisher. 

Now if Cena comes back and wins two falls here, I'll be pissed. If he wins three falls, I'll go ballistic. 

And by the way, that injury has to be a work.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Super Cena's equivalent


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Super Cena shall overcome the odds and eliminate the Shield one by one along with a Ryback interference and Cena still gets the last laugh. :cena2


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Super Cena squash the shield!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Here comes Ryback to ruin The Shield's moment


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ridiculous for Bryan to get eliminated like that. I like Ambrose, but he needs a better finisher.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Didn't see this coming...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

and.......Shield >>>> :buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bryan showing again why he should be a champion


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

And here we go....


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

omg i hope cena can overcome the odds!!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

so now it's down to 3 v 1 and a set up for cena to overcome the odd's who didn't see this coming, Ryback will probably interfere to save us from that


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

"Ryback is in the back watching. He's also downloading the WWE app":cole3


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

For a brief moment, I enjoyed wrestling. Back to reality.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This is the part where Cena pins them all at the same time, right? Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

THE ODDS :cena5


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Ambrose trash talking in the corner lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

oh for fucks sake.........


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

So many emotions right now. I suppose I'd be okay with Cena eliminating two guys then getting pinned. 

Be better if Ryback just cost him the match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He will definitely eliminate 2 of them, then they will get DQ'd for the last one or Ryback interferes


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

DB is the king of pro wrestlin'


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

There goes Rollins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*So Vince decided Cena squash all 3 members of SHIELD by HIMSELF?* :vince


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I win


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Here comes Cena, doing what a group of main eventers couldn't do by himself.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THATS ONE 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

If Cena beats the entire Shield right now I'm going to chuck my laptop through my TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

God fucking dammit


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Fuck. This. Company. And fuck cena


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Insane reaction fir Bryan, it was gret! That tio rope drop kick is my highlight of the how so far! 



... now
Cena cleaning the house! lol
damn it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm no no no


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap....forums gettin' mad?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh bullshit!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Pray for this forum's WWE section Moderators if Cena wins this :jt7*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Time to overcome the odds :cena4


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

STOP THE PAIN


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

HA! I love the ref shove.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK THAT!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

NO!!!! FUCK THISS!!!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit that's two


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

9 O CLOCK AT NIGHT IS PRETTY LATE...
TO HAVE BREAKFAST!

:HHH2 :cena5 rton

:buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF getting two DQs in one match

please WWE booking

then they have the shield lose by another DQ

way to ruin a great match WWE bookers


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

OH LAWD IS DAT SUM OVERCUMIN' DUH ODDZ?!?!?!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Uhh, why would The Shield logically just beat down Cena together, getting 2 guys DQed, then the last guy simply pin him? Or now that two are eliminated, just fucking maul him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

3..2..1..FUCKERY


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOOK AT REIGNS WITH DAT SWAG

PIN HIM DEAN COME ON


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you Reigns!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like how D Bry just shat on everyone in this match, ate his pin, and left the building. True GOAT


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

And now Reigns...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao here we go. Fuck Cena.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

NOT THIS WAY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow fucking SUPERCENA...lol Never phases to believe me...Cena overcoming the odds again lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THATS 2

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is so stupid. Only an ignorant kid could like this shit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ugh ugh ugh ugh


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

come on Ambrose you can do it! I BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> ambrose needs a better finisher


No, his finisher is great, it's just some guys can't sell it that well because of the way it's delivered.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bed time for me after this


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*



Dexter Morgan said:


> Which ECW chick used to be called Queen of Extreme? Her balls are bigger than Cena's.


Francine


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao the fuckery


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

forum is about too explode


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

BRUINS WIN, MAPLELEAFS CURSED!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh great... here we go  :cena5


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nooooooo! Why is Cena being all superman?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ARRIVE.
OVERCOME ODDS.
LEAVE.

:cena3


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

YES CENA WINS!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

of course cena wont do whats right for business and lose clean


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

NO Ambrose is making his moment RIGHT NOW.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

THANK YOU REIGNS/ROLLINS


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bryan reminds me of Bret Hart circa 1993, only more charismatic. I love it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh for fuck sake, why couldn't Ambrose just pin Cena clean?*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena is a fucking joke.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

lol Cena wins


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here I come To Wreck The Day Super:cena3


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank god it didn't happen


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What a retarded finish.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Cena vs ambrose. prepare for the iwc blow out!!! 

edit;Booooo, what a bad finish. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

:lmao thought Cena was going to win then


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

im switching off if this happens, it's getting fucking stupid now with fucking supercena


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> can only assume
> 
> Kane and Bryan are eliminated first
> 
> Super Cena AA's all 3 of the shield , stacks them up and pins them all that the same time


was kinda right


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

stil SMH though. fuck that....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> He will definitely eliminate 2 of them, then they will get DQ'd for the last one or Ryback interferes


Called it


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lol Cena wins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I guess Shield gets humiliated by Cena* *and their first loss huh?* :russo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> No, his finisher is great, it's just some guys can't sell it that well because of the way it's delivered.


I don't agree. I don't like it. Has nothing to do with how anyone sells it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I was about to say...exactly like how Cena buried Nexus at Summerslam


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Shield lose and Cena wins. Didn't see that one coming...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Just can't have him lose because reasons


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose better win this goddamn thing. 

EDIT: Bullshit. Pure bullshit. At least they didn't get defeated decisively, but Cena still won. Fuck off with this shit.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That did not just happen.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

That almost fucking happened.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

This company


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan just put on a fucking clinic and this bitch gets the big PUSH after the match. HORRIBLE. Fucking horrible. John Cena SUCKS.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cena beats the Shield via DQ


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Shield stand tall, but fuck them for having Cena nearly overcome the odds.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Wait, Cena just won by DQ...FUCK YOU :vince5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena3 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Sucks for you guys


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will Ryberg pick on the scraps?


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

CenaWinsLOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

>johnny wins >the shield's music plays


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...their streak is over. Like that.










Ambrose and Rollins...I just would.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bruins win!!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena gotta look strong for Taker at mania 30 :cena3


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn and now I missed the bruins victory for this dq finish seen over and over again


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

Cena beats Nexus.
Cena beats Shield.

Next week, can Cena beat the entire locker room? Of course he can.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Technically he just beat all three members of the shield by himself


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really, there was no other way then that? Whatever. At least they stand tall, so.......


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Will Ryberg pick on the scraps?



yes


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

god forbid Cena lose clean against 3 fucking people


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh now this big goof.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So the Shield ,with all three members still in the match, essentially couldn't beat Cena clean in a 3 on 1 handicap match? FACKING BULLSHIT!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

KILL HIM RYBACK, KILL HI


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ryback


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RYBACK RULEZ


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

so shield is defeated now... great job... Cena needed that win........... FUCK ME!!!!!


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

*Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

Literally takes out 2 members of the shield, and was about to win a 3 vs 1. Made the Shield look so fucking weak. For a second I thought WWE would actually have Dean tap out. My goodness the amount of Super Cena was too much.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Amber B said:


> So...their streak is over. Like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Shield stand tall, but fuck them for having Cena nearly overcome the odds.


This


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

And they wonder why people are leaving and the only reason they have any rating is part timers? That.. right there. That was NWO/WCW killing momentum all over again. Fuck McMahon.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

O'Doyle time!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena still won. FUCK YOU VINCE


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I'm done with this shit for tonight.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So they couldn't let the shield have this one......DQ? Fuck off with that bull my friends.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finish of this match shows just why this company is a joke. Thank God I was able to watch wrestling when it was great and had logical booking.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

xdryza said:


> Shield lose and Cena wins. Didn't see that one coming...


Cena didn't lose he won the match for his team due to the shield getting disqualified


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I found someone who might be as stale as Cena.

The Shield.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ryberg Ryberg!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys, can you switch over to the WWE App. I mean, it is the new way to watch television.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

So close to turning it off. If Ambrose tapped that was it for me. Absolutely disgusting finish.

Why not have Ryback come out earlier???


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*YESSS FUCK HIM UP RYBACK. :mark:


Oh, piss off with the Goldberg chants you stupid marks*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Pure silence and 10 people chanting Goldberg, aahahahaha.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to puke right now...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Seen Enuff Cena sign. "We can't have shown on TV dammit! Make him change seats" :vince3


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Let's stack the odds even further!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

What. The. Fuck. Fuck the WWE.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryback standing tall for the second week in a row? Confirms his 15th consecutive PPV loss.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol'd at Goldberg chants


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought Ryback was walking out because of the Goldberg chants :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Any suspicion that this injury was a work has now been confirmed.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dat heel heat. #LEGIT :ryback


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I love Ryback now. lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

fpalm at the goldberg chants still.

Cena in agony, so nice to see while it lasts


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Your ankle is STOOPID! :ryback


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys hear the kiddies crying when cena got hit with the chair.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

GOLDBER..GOLDBERG...GOLDBERG


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL that chair barely touched Cena. That was lame. Ryback's fake robot ass.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I swear when D Bry went apeshit....I actually...I actually loved monday night raw for the first time in a long time...and now it's gone


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Damn not even Stone Cold ET could save this show.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

RYBACK RULES


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Ryback rules. :ryback


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cena with that magnificent selling of the ankle.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> I swear when D Bry went apeshit....I actually...I actually loved monday night raw for the first time in a long time...and now it's gone


that young talent Cena needed the spotlight though cant you see?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

RYBACK RULES, STUPID.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone know when Punks back?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Did Cena learn nothing from Summer's selling earlier?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This crowd has GOAT signs.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> You guys hear the kiddies crying when cena got hit with the chair.


#HEEL #HEAT

RYBACK!! RULES!!! :ryback


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

At what point does Ryback become self-aware and murder his creators


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> You guys hear the kiddies crying when cena got hit with the chair.


Yep. Loved it.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Any suspicion that this injury was a work has now been confirmed.


It took you this long? Are you 12 years old?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

WWE always talk about themselves in a superior way when it comes to psychology, like nobody understands wrestling psychology on their level. 

Why did Ryback only hit Cena's ankle once? Why not continuously bash it until he gets dragged away? Awful psychology from WWE Creative. A pointless moonsault in the middle of a match makes more sense than that.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

That fucking app


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

people still voting? :vince


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Extreme Rules SPOILER!! Cena still wins! :vince2 :cena3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Waffelz said:


>



*:brock still incoming, yo.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> LOL that chair barely touched Cena. That was lame. Ryback's fake robot ass.


After Swags kicked Ziggler in the face you think there's a ghost of a chance Ryback's getting near Cena with that chair?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in shock. Did the Shield just get disqualified by a trio that contained Cena? Not The Undertaker but fuckin John Cena?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> You guys hear the kiddies crying when cena got hit with the chair.












Good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> So...their streak is over. Like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao pretty much...
Cena overcame the odds and now puts a DENT in Shield's streak :russo


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, tell me Cena didn't just almost beat all the 3 Shield members by himself.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

this app promotion


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I wish Ryback had gone harder on him. Legit break his ankle.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If we haven't downloaded the app for the first 2 hours you've told us to, why would we fucking do it now?!?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This Sunday. Cena wins. The sky is also blue.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I did what I could ..voted Swaggie


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:ryback


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

HEY KIDS, WHO RULES?
Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules.... Ryback Rules....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> I swear when D Bry went apeshit....I actually...I actually loved monday night raw for the first time in a long time...and now it's gone


Same with me for Kane. Then everything went..downhill.....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it worth staying up for the last hour


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol fuck these picture montages. what happened to video ones? i miss that... especially when they use to put together a video of the payperview that you saw on RAW the next night. why did all of that go away?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> RYBACK RULES, STUPID.


NAM SAYIN!?!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena almost buried the Shield like he did the Nexus at Summerslam 2010. It never ends. Cena..the worst in the business.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Deptford said:


> that young talent Cena needed the spotlight though cant you see?


Yeah I really think that young prospect Cena might be the next big thing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

In other news...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> I did what I could ..voted Swaggie


Can't wait to see that 1 percent. :sad:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Now I want a demonic monster to come out and make Cena bleed all over the place as flames surround the ring just so I can hear kids crying


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Rosa and thats it for now


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ACSplyt said:


> In other news...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Murph said:


> WWE always talk about themselves in a superior way when it comes to psychology, like nobody understands wrestling psychology on their level.
> 
> Why did Ryback only hit Cena's ankle once? Why not continuously bash it until he gets dragged away? Awful psychology from WWE Creative. A pointless moonsault in the middle of a match makes more sense than that.


Did someone say moonsault? :brock


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> this app promotion


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder if Super Cena will reign supreme this Sunday!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Soooo....let's talk about that finish, guys.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> god forbid Cena lose clean against 3 fucking people


I'm fine with it. It doesn't make them look weak. They're winning all the gold at Extreme Rules anyway. The Shield have been pushed so hard that they're not going to have any believable threats for the belts when they get them. They need to be cooled off a b it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So no IC Champion again?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Murph said:


> WWE always talk about themselves in a superior way when it comes to psychology, like nobody understands wrestling psychology on their level.
> 
> Why did Ryback only hit Cena's ankle once? Why not continuously bash it until he gets dragged away? Awful psychology from WWE Creative. A pointless moonsault in the middle of a match makes more sense than that.


:cole3:vince2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ACSplyt said:


> In other news...


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Is it worth staying up for the last hour


Wasnt worth staying up for the first two.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So I'm guessing that :HHH2 and :brock are main eventing?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> So no IC Champion again?



Yeah, on the WWE app :vince5


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> So no IC Champion again?


*Want to see your favorite superstar? There's an APP for that.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> If we haven't downloaded the app for the first 2 hours you've told us to, why would we fucking do it now?!?!



DO IT DAMMIT

:vince5


how could you not

:cole1


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmmm... Impact coming to Peoria... might just get those tickets! Best thing about Raw that I"ve seen so far. The ad for another company XD


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Is it Swaggie time?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> So no IC Champion again?


Given how they book he'd just lose to whoever they don't pick for Big E, so count your blessings.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> I swear when D Bry went apeshit....I actually...I actually loved monday night raw for the first time in a long time...and now it's gone


WWE needs to pull the trigger on a Bryan single push very soon. He has reached something that hardly anyone on the current roster has reached and that is being naturally over. He is becoming just like Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Eddie Guerrero and HBK. Guys that busted their ass in the ring and have a unique charisma about them that connects with the fans. Hopefully he leaves Team Hell No soon and goes on push to make him a top face.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

I was actually afraid of this when the match was first announced. Glad Reigns and Rollins interrupted though. If Ambrose was made to actually tap out, I was about to be legitly pissed for the first time in all the years I've watched WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> After Swags kicked Ziggler in the face you think there's a ghost of a chance Ryback's getting near Cena with that chair?


I'd take realism over fake anyday. Even if it's stiff or rough. Rybot could have at least make it look a little more legit. 

Does Ryback take a shit the same way he gets hyped up? The whole eye, red face, shake deal?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


>


This(Y)


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

XxMetsxX said:


> Rosa and thats it for now


Can .gifs be "Brazzer'ed"? :lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

He only took out Rollins, and reigns got himself eliminated.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Brodus is a Jobber in the Movie


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

He still fucking won.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns losing his temper cost the Shield their streak. They're probably going over in both title matches at ER. Chin up, Shield marks.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

> did @Ryback22 just speak a haiku to @JohnCena like, how the riddler used to leave clues for @TheBatman #raw @wwe


Oh Dolph!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

For a minute I wanted Ryback to legit severely injure Cena. Like, cave his skull in for real.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m

did @Ryback22 just speak a haiku to @JohnCena like, how the riddler used to leave clues for @TheBatman #raw @wwe


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they could have had the same outcome if they just let ambrose pin Cena after Reigns KOd cena by getting DQd and it would have kept the shield unbeaten as a team


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOOPID.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryback does indeed rule


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How fucking TV-Y7 can you get? RYBACK RULES?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to see Ryback have a rematch with Ren & Stimpy.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

Almost? Technically he beat all three of them on his own.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

No cap on his head...Still think they're feedin' him lines?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena is winning the ppv match, it's so obvious lol :vince


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

my reaction to the WWE app


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ugh, tell me Cena didn't just almost beat all the 3 Shield members by himself.


Their ratings are going to drop to fucking hell if they keep up these boring "barely enough content for one hour, but hey let's stretch it to three because we can get more $$$$" shows. These shows are just too boring for casuals to stick around for long.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

OMG



> Travelocity Gnome ‏@RoamingGnome 5m
> 
> @HEELZiggler NO! NO! NO!


:lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

More with this Ryback Rules. They are just trying too hard to get this over. 

And does Ryback forget who screwed him out of those title matches? Sure wasn't the company man.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Travelocity Gnome ‏@RoamingGnome 5m

@HEELZiggler NO! NO! NO!
Retweeted by Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MY MAN BIG DADDY E COMING OUT TO THAT SWAG MUSIC.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Oh, this match.*


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

for the tara request from earlier


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Wheres AJ. :lol
nevermind.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big goof has been baking again. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Seeing AJ skip around a huge black guy while rap music plays looks kinda odd.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Headliner said:


> How fucking TV-Y7 can you get? RYBACK RULES?


Did you see who our WWE champion is?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Langston's Entrance Music :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DIS MY TUNE DOE.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

big E in a match ?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Big E music comes on


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Travelocity Gnome ‏@RoamingGnome 5m

@HEELZiggler NO! NO! NO!
Retweeted by Dolph Ziggler

Now that's awesome!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big E must make a twerking video. He will put every bitch to shame.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I like Big E's clap powder thingy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seriously, get new gear Big E. I can see every inch and it's not like I'm even trying to.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Seriously after that super cena bullshit...im done, turning it off...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

And Big E you will now face.... Both of them :vince


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

And there's the customary stereotyped black wrestler's theme.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Generic rap music


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

RYBACK RULES :rybackfpalm


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

DAT pop for Big E


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The best part of raw by far was seeing Eddie Guerrero for a 10 seconds in an old clip


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

AJ's squeal during that kick. :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

will the straps come down tonight


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

Notice how they rang the bell for the 2nd DQ but didnt announce Cena as the winner? They knew there would be a riot.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RDEvans said:


> my reaction to the WWE app


lmfao!!

*i voted for swagger by the way lol
*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is my Khali tonight? I want to see him come out and dance or even better wrestle.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

........... MY BOY SWAGS!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

BS! they choose the opponent.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So no Divas? And Cole Shut up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Swag Vs. Big E!


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Big E music comes on


:langston Big Booty Black Man is not impressed
But seriously, that's fucking awesome


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lolololol


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Gee Del Rio is so over.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

SWAGGA!? What a shocker!

No... really...


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

Rigged


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck it, again i leave early fuck this shit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

damn..AJ


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Losing a poll to Jack Swagger.

I didn't realise things were this bad for Del Rio.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

IT IS SWAGGER TIME.

:zeb :swagger


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, Swagger and that epic entrance music.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Big E has some dope music


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MY ******


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 WWE app


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swagger looks like the biggest threat on the roster atm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*WOW ...maybe they actually chose the person who won the VOTES???*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 more spam of divas half naked.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The app turned heel


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"That wasn't supposed to happen! They were supposed to vote for the face!" :vince4


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



Cheg said:


> Notice how they rang the bell for the 2nd DQ but didnt announce Cena as the winner? They knew there would be a riot.


Not in Hicksville, Virginia or wherever the fuck they are tonight.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Swagger's theme is just awesomeness. Did Jim Johnston compose this beauty?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Swaggie's got some epic music


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

sm0ked0gg said:


> for the tara request from earlier


Thank you :yum:


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

WE THE THEETHLE


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That concussion was serious then. Zigglers reign has been absolutely awful


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Swaggie vs Tit E?










Time to check out OKC/MEM


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

No Cole... JBL didn't say I QUIT to Cena at Wrestlemania... fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Swagger's theme...to be honest...his heel run at the moment > than any run he's ever had in the WWe


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Weak AJs Crazy chants


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



x78 said:


> Not in Hicksville, Virginia or wherever the fuck they are tonight.


Oklahoma.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Big E's entrance is the shit.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m

oh good, theres the part where i forget math jk jk #raw


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> Swagger looks like the biggest threat on the roster atm


Mostly because he's injuring the talent.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Swagger won the Poll? 

Haven't figured out how to rig wwe polls on your new app eh Vince?

:vince


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damnnnnn!!! I'm seeing way too much booty twerking from Big E.


----------



## AllDay2K (Apr 21, 2012)

People Who annoy you????
N*GGERS






NAGGERS 

STOP BEING RACIST PEOPLE


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

you know your fucked if you lose a public poll to someone Jack Swagger, even if it's rigged or not


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Skybs said:


>


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

That's it for me. Night all.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Apparently Cena and Bradshaw had an I Quit Match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Del Rio is not even over on their damn App! lmao.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "That wasn't supposed to happen! They were supposed to vote for the face!" :vince4


:lol TRUE HIS CREATION BABYFACE DEL RIO WAS SUPPOSED TO DO BETTER THAN 35% :russo


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

So they cancelled the 3 way ladder match? Only just tuned in. Someone fill me in.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*HEY YOU GUYS DOWNLOAD THE WWE APP YET????*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Audience doesn't know how to react to a heel v heel match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yeah we can stop with all the random ass gifs. Thanks.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

"I think people voted him just to see them beat the hell out of eachother" :lawler


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is what happens to the crowd when you put a heel against a heel



But at least we still have that app :vince5


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Ew. Put your fucking ass cheeks away Big E. Thats just fucking disgusting.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Big E needs to add the 'Fame-Asser' to his moveset :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE really knows how to get the crowd hyped. 
Dat roster depth.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Seems like they didnt plans any match flow, lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Deptford said:


> Big E is shit.


FIFY


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The jiggles on Langston is ridiculous.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Again with the app


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

that "Big E Lame-ston" sign though

This app mentioning is seriously comical now. "For those you that downloaded the app, it continues there right now."


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lawler still burying Swagger...... Wouldn't you not want one of your guys to be made out into a bit player. BTW the WWE app sucks ass and crashes whenever I attempt to use it. So there's that.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE APP FUCK YOU!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

leon79 said:


> The app turned heel


:russo


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Lol great job WWE. Let's put two heels together in the same match so no one in the crowd has anyone to cheer for. Two INCREDIBLY BORING AND STALE heels that no one gives a flying fuck about in the first place. Yes, that will get things going.

Who the fuck comes up with this shit and why aren't they fired.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> So they cancelled the 3 way ladder match? Only just tuned in. Someone fill me in.


Ziggler has a concussion. 

Also Cena is the deadliest form of cancer.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 For those of you that downloaded the WWE app...











Can't wait until they host a PPV on the WWE app. :no:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus Christ, I've only started watching this ep 15 minutes ago and this WWE App nonsense is annoying. Have they been plugging it all night?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> So they cancelled the 3 way ladder match? Only just tuned in. Someone fill me in.


LEAVE WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The WWE has gone completely OD with their social network.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP I'm hating Cole more than ever right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Saint Dick said:


> So they cancelled the 3 way ladder match? Only just tuned in. Someone fill me in.


Ziggler's not cleared to wrestle so they changed it to an I Quit match between Swag/ADR. Winner gets next shot at Ziggler.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> ........... MY BOY SWAGS!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mr Talley said:


> Ew. Put your fucking ass cheeks away Big E. Thats just fucking disgusting.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

"For app of those who app the app, this app continues on our app during the apps, so get on the app and watch this app!"


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Must have gone to commercial because no one gave a fuck.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



Cheg said:


> Oklahoma.


Just like 90% of the southern cities WWE visits, Oklahoma is attached to Cena's fruity pebble.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you guys heard about the new WWE App? You should download it


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 2m
> 
> my babycakes @WWEAJLee & my protoge' @BigELangston so much potential. were gonna run this place one day #raw


Now I know he's concussed. He's not going to run anything with the way he's booked.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Yeah we can stop with all the random ass gifs. Thanks.


Headliners about to smack a bitch.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> that "Big E Lame-ston" sign though
> 
> This app mentioning is seriously comical now. "For those you that downloaded the app, it continues there right now."


It's like a parody at this point.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That damn app must not be doing so good since they keep fucking mentioning it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> The WWE has gone completely OD with their social network.


its backfiring too because its tuning out people from using it


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> MY ******


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Poor ADR :lmao*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah we can stop with all the random ass gifs. Thanks.


u mad?

Kidding. the gifs are hilarious.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

With Langston's assets, there is no doubt where he is sticking those syringes.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Jesus Christ, I've only started watching this ep 15 minutes ago and this WWE App nonsense is annoying. Have they been plugging it all night?


Yes and you missed the only reason to tune in Monday nights :bryan


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

what are the odd's of the app being mentioned after the break, in fact how many seconds in will it take for it to either be mentioned or flashed on the screen


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Now I know he's concussed. He's not going to run anything with the way he's booked.


lold. this


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

That's irrelevant said:


>


:lmao at the man in the crowd


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

H.I.M. said:


> Jesus Christ, I've only started watching this ep 15 minutes ago and this WWE App nonsense is annoying. Have they been plugging it all night?


Yup! Every commercial break, every match, the poll took place on the app. It's been crazy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Yeah we can stop with all the random ass gifs. Thanks.


Do you mean all the gifs, or just the ones with ass in them, cause it could go either way. :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

if the poll was ricardo instead of ADR, ricardo wouldve beat out swagger.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 4s

to be successful in the @wwe you need that 'IT FACTOR' you know.... height #classicSwags #raw
I thought he meant :roode


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> MY ******




Thought you were a Swagger mark.. :langston :cena2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Now with The WWE App we can setup Rock/Cena 3 at WM 30 :vince2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuck you Cole.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Big.E to win via Stinkface (his new finisher)


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> *HEY YOU GUYS DOWNLOAD THE WWE APP YET????*


HOLY FUCK! THERE'S A WWE APP?!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

ugh stop talking about that app


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Congrats to the WWE universe! You know how to use a phone app!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Record setting vote on WWE app? 

I call straight BS lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> WWE APP FUCK YOU!!!!


lMFaO!!!! aLL THE APP talk is turning it super heel


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

took them 20 seconds 20 fucking seconds to mention and promote the app after the break


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*That app is beating The Streak. It was only a matter of time. *


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

He just said App three times in 10 seconds JESUS what is up with this shit


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SHUT P COLE JUST SHUT UP AND DIE IN HOLE JESUS FUCKING CHRIST YOU ARE A LITTLE SHIT WITH YOUR APP
Shove it up your ass


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

A record setting vote of 6


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Another WWE app mentioning. Thx Cole.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

vince must die


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel bad for all the white folks that had to cell up with BIG E during prison.


KuritaDavion said:


> Do you mean all the gifs, or just the ones with ass in them, cause it could go either way. :side:


Good question. I don't mind it, but it tends to get out of hand quickly.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggler isn't on the app, he's tweeting random shit. and did I just see a beard on him?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP APP eat a dick Cole.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ziggler needs to keep the bearded look.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh geez, change out of your thong, Big E.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DID DOLPH HAVE BROWN HAIR JUST NOW? lOl


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'If you downloaded the app...' 'If you downloaded the app...' 'If you downloaded the app...' 'If you downloaded the app...'

What will happen if I download the app Cole?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Goddamn this match is boring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

I had to turn it off, the whole WWE app shit is really out of control.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Swagger's peeps showing support.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can ADR just come out to cause the DQ already?


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys, I downloaded the app. 

Now i'm watching the app on the app whilst the app tells me how to download the app onto my app.

_Help._


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait a minute Cole? I can watch both screens at the same time?! So I can watch the interview, and the match, on different screens! What an idea! None of the 20 plugs before got me but I'm sold now.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

The Brown Horatio said:


> took them 20 seconds 20 fucking seconds to mention and promote the app after the break


Perfect gif :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE app getting more of a push than Barret/Sandow/Rhodes combined.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

App this, app that, App this, app that.

App this, app that, App this, app that.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

It's like the fans picked the guy who was the least not over, and by "fans". I mean the small group of diehards/12 year olds who fucking bothered in the first place.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DAT ASS


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

The only way the App got a record-breaking vote is if they changed the vote buttons to delete buttons to trick people.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Man some of you guys are hilarious with your reactions to the INCESSANT AMOUNTS OF APPS APPS APPS


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That WWE App is the best heel in the company.

"Did you download me yet?"

:troll


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*BIG E AND HIS BIG ASS* :lmao


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

So Big E can wear daisy dukes but the divas can't WTF


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Put your tits back in Big Booty Ho


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app App app app app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app wwe app app app app app app app app app app wwe app wwe app


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not a Zeb fan at all. I feel like if I bumped into him by accident he would call me a ....... He just looks like the type that says ***** a whole lot.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Big E's singlet is painfully small


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SWAGGER CHANTS YO


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

OH god Big E, you're practically naked already. 
That lock looks so gay.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Swagger" chant :lmao These folks must really hate Big E..


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fuck you Michael Cole, FUCK YOU and THAT app


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*That app is getting more hype than the damn PPV that's in a couple of days.*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> "Swagger" chant :lmao These folks must really hate Big E..


Or it could be the fact that Swagger is wrestling in his home state. . . . .


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


>


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The straps are off. Someone's about to get in the booty.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Stone Cold praising The Shield on Twitter.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> 'If you downloaded the app...' 'If you downloaded the app...' 'If you downloaded the app...' 'If you downloaded the app...'
> 
> What will happen if I download the app Cole?












:cole3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> "Swagger" chant :lmao These folks must really hate Big E..


It's Oklahoma. Swagger state.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Big E shouldn't have taken the straps down. Looks he's wearing a thong.

And why do you we need to explain the rules of a gimmick match every time we have one. We've probably gotten hours of explanations of the Last Man Standing, Tornado Tag, I Quit, and Extreme Rules matches.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Decent brown head in the front road. Best part of match so far.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This whole WWE App talk is reminding me of that Chappelle episode where he went inside the internet and the guy kept following him about a penis enhancement.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Night of the living App!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Do monkeys write this crap?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

#NoMoreWWEApp. I hope this starts trending


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh here comes face Del Rio to jump Swagger from behind.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *BIG E AND HIS BIG ASS* :lmao


I was just about to come in and share my traumatic experience about that! Why oh why did they ever reduce the leglenth of his tights!? It's terrible. I can't even take that match seriously anymore after watching dat ass jiggle.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*LOL BERTY is PISSED HE GOT 35% VOTES ON THE APP*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *That app is getting more hype than the damn PPV that's in a couple of days.*


Holy shit! There's a PPV coming up?


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Its like those old "Head-On" ads. :X

HEAD-ON APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD!! :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pointless match was pointless. :vince5


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App now has to Go One On One With Da UndaTakah


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tit E taking the L. Go put on some trousers


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Because that's what faces do. Attack a guy from behind


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and Swagger has the app locked in ..and a counter by the Big App...the app has the app in a devastating app hold..how will the App get out of the APP..APP APP APP APP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how JBL loves Swagger.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CONCUSSION KICK


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WTF?! Another fucking bs finish.


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Holy shit! There's a PPV coming up?


Download our app!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is creative for you... wow. I mean, this is worse than anything I have ever seen. WCW 2000 looks like the Golden Age compared to tonight.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Did he just hit him with a bucket that has the mexican flag on it? What?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crowd utterly indifferent


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nobody cares about this feud or anyone involved. Just fire Dull Rio already.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

That pop for Del Rio


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So who's the face? The mexican who jumped the guy after his hard fought match? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What if i download the app then it tells me to download another app?


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Holy shit! There's a PPV coming up?


*YES. BUT DID YOU GET THE APP? :vince2*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hate this theme music


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do. Not. Care. About. This. At. All.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

WWE...seriously..I almost wish twitter would somehow just crash on Mondays...WWE is gonna keep running with this social media until till the very end :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Pointless match was pointless. :vince5


Yeah I had to leave it. I'm a little behind compared to everyone else since it's on record as I watch. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*That APP HAS BURIED the whole ROSTER tonight *


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

lol Del Rio. What a loser. Dude gets beat by a guy who was in a match after trying a sneak attack.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

if Big E is gonna compete he really needs a new outfit. This is some diva shit right here..


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

WWE App trending... I give up on life


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> This whole WWE App talk is reminding me of that Chappelle episode where he went inside the internet and the guy kept following him about a penis enhancement.



:vince4


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

OMG! WWE App is trending! fpalm


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

WWE App is trending :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

WWE App trending on twitter!! :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jesus Swag looked strong like MoFo in that seg.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you guys ready for HHH to clothesline Brock over the top rope???? I sure am pumped!!!

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

fucking hell it's trending the fucking app is trending :lol :lmao :frustratefpalm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Del Rio sneak attack a dude after he competed in a hard fought match and still needed Ricardo to provide him backup? Those heel tactics!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I think the best part about this feud is I get to see AJ every time :ex::ex::ex:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I want to get :HHH2's Shovel and shove it up :cole3's ass


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

so the app is trending...but if everyone has the app...how can they use twitter??


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

WWE APP is trending on Twitter. This is great! :lmao


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE app trending :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

O Fenômeno said:


> WWE...seriously..I almost wish twitter would somehow just crash on Mondays...WWE is gonna keep running with this social media until till the very end :lol


At least they gave up on TOUT.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I'd laugh if the APP had technical difficulties tonight* :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuck this. I'm tapping out. 

Night 'gents.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

The app is trending? Oh dear lord... :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't even pay attention to this show

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah we can stop with all the random ass gifs. Thanks.












I WILL NOT CONFORM.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao

Triple H needs to come in and bury this whole App ordeal.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

this app is just an excuse to use even more commercials also wth.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Jesus Swag looked strong like MoFo in that seg.


Too bad he's quitting like a MoFo on Sunday, and he'll be in an I Quit match worse then one with D'Lo Brown in it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> I think the best part about this feud is I get to see AJ every time :ex::ex::ex:


She is the best performer of these midcarders, just my opinion.


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

o well....back to gifs


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The APP needs to come with a night with Layla and Aj Lee for me to download it.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I can't even pay attention to this show
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free *App*


You use Apps? Have you heard about the WWE App? You should get it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Brown Horatio said:


> fucking hell it's trending the fucking app is trending :lol :lmao :frustratefpalm


*LLLLOLLLLL that GIF is how i feel!!* :lol :gun: :cuss:  :frustrate


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Unless Swagger does to Del Rio what The Rock did to Mankind, he aint winning for shit


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

LigerJ81 said:


> So no Divas? And Cole Shut up


Yeah and no Khali either. :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

You know, I'd be fine if they went ahead and sent out Trips/Heyman/Lesnar right now. 30 minutes of them is better than anything else they could have planned. 

If they have Wade job again, I swear...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Aw, yet ANOTHER commercial? It's ok! I'll just tune in to the WWE App and catch all of the action we can't normally see on TV


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 51s

wow i thought it was the beatles playing the ed sullivan show.... but its just ol' del rio #hotcrowd #raw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOAH WOAH WOAH y'all peeps saying WWE app for WWE HOF 2014? :jordan


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

this motherfucking app makes me wanna just


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seriously, Big E needs to change his attire, I don't want see every body part jiggle.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

WWE App trending










:vince2 :cole3


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH y'all peeps saying WWE app for WWE HOF 2014? :jordan


WWE app for world heavyweight champion?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

katline is on wwe app


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know what's worse, this piss poor episode of Raw, or the fact Jerry Lawler thought 'snails', was 2 syllables


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Guys, theres this app called the WWE app and........* :russo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WOAH WOAH WOAH y'all peeps saying WWE app for WWE HOF 2014? :jordan


And it better get the slammy for Superstar of the year!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW IS APPS


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

This show needs more of Layla's ass.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

sm0ked0gg said:


> o well....back to gifs


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

dis raw has benn so good!


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

:vince5

Why don't we make all 3 hours pure commercials? $$$$$$$


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Brown Horatio said:


> this motherfucking app makes me wanna just


WWE APPocalypse


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

God dammit, just saw that the app is trending


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Not this song again!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Taker2theMoon said:


> WWE app for world heavyweight champion?


Well shit, should have just put that app as the third competitor in the triple threat ladder match. :russo


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

checkcola said:


> She is the best performer of these midcarders, just my opinion.


I agree, though I think Ziggler has some serious potential if the WWE uses him right. So that means AJ is the best


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I swear that FUCKING APP is getting annoying stop it COLE, just stop!!!!! :bron4


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App is going to win MiTB and beat Cena at Summerslam?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"Have you downloaded me yet?" :troll








:troll


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ACSplyt said:


>


Someone post gifs and pictures of Trish next.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nattie. Wrestles?
Whaaa?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I thought Cole was about to say that RAW was brought to us by the WWE app.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheg said:


> :vince5
> 
> Why don't we make all 3 hours pure commercials? $$$$$$$


But what about the APP?


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

A divas match with Natayla finally


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bathroom Break


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

NATALYA OUT ON HER OWN? ABOUT TO HAVE A MATCH? NO KHALI IN SIGHT? WHAT THE FUCK?!?!?

EDIT: PFFT LOL NEVERMIND


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

El Barto said:


> This show needs more of Layla's ass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

App on a pole match

Book it


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

The Miz: King of the Preshows.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Twitter vs. Be a Star in an App on a pole match at Wrestlemania make it happen Vince


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> The APP needs to come with a night with Layla and Aj Lee for me to download it.


For real, I need pics and videos of that in order get me to download as well.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Divas have just arrived


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

I need to check my FarmersOnly.com profile and see if i got any hits, had i been on the APP i woulda missed the commercial to remind me!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Natalya has a match?!?! WHOA!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The Bellas :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, Khali isn't going to be on the mic?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

FFS I hope they don't do a long over run, can we get to the end now please.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Pre-show on the WWE App!!!! wow!!!! :cole3

and whats Kaitlyn doing out of the guys locker room?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I expect a lot of fuckery in this segment.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Natalya vs AJ :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kaitlyn, Bellas, and AJ. This show just started to suck a little less.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Khali is such a boss.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWE APP vs. John Cena, Stone Cold, and Hulk Hogan in a Superman Leaves Raw match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes KHALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*BRB APP BREAK*


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Holy shit Natalya's in a match.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

FUCKING KHALI:lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol AJ just came out a while ago.

At least Natalya is wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

vacuous said:


> dis raw has benn so good!


*HAHAHA That's Vince's expression while whispering to COLE TO MENTION THAT GODDAMN APP for the millionth time!!!!!!!!!* :cuss:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Dat Nattie


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

If you wrote the word App on a piece of string every time it has been mentioned, the string would be long enough to reach half way around Big E's left thigh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This commentary...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And now we have our Kahli and 'Swoggle sighting of the night!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If I was Brie, I'd be all wet after my man outworked the entire roster in less than three minutes, ate his pin , and left the building like a boss


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I wanna manhandle AJ.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't The Bellas reveal their plan last week?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

That simpsons product placement!!!! :vince5


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> The App is going to win MiTB and beat Cena at Summerslam?


Can John Cena overcome the odds once again and become the first person to defeat the App? Find out by downloading the WWE App!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> *That APP HAS BURIED the whole ROSTER tonight *


The App buried the entire roster in one night? That sounds just like :HHH


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, there's a match happening? Guess the commentators didn't notice


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nattie doing the skip. :lmao


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Ready for Hunter to pointlessly bury a guy who could be the hottest person in the industry right now? I mean Jesus Christ, Brock makes HHH tap clean and when there wasn't a bullshit reason for Brock's victory, how does HHH salvage his ego? By making it the "perfect storm". Can't they just say "Look kids, the bad guy won tonight because he was simply the better man. The good guy doesn't always win in real life". It would be so refreshing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck this admirer shit.

And the slut shaming begins again.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I turned it off. Can't take that shit. It's so bad and all the app shit just makes it unbearable. App app app app ap


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Someone post gifs and pictures of Trish next.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bellas :mark: Natalya :mark: Kaitlyn :mark: AJ


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Natalia wrestling? What is this sorcery?


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

Super Cena does it again. I eat my fruity pebbles every morning. :cena3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, I hear words from my tv, but I can't make any sense of it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AJ and Nattie just killing time during the break.

Fuckery on commentary with Kaitlyn the world's worst talker and the Bellas trolling. And the knuckleheads between them. HEY GUYS THERE IS MATCH GOING ON RIGHT NOW. They've not mentioned it once.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> The App is going to win MiTB and beat Cena at Summerslam?


Well then Cena will actually be the underdog and people will love him :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, and we all thought the commentary couldn't get any worse..

They add these three, ugh..


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Natalya is so hot :kobe4


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Hornswoggle is the secret admirer calling it now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't lie. I laughed at the Bellas bitch laugh.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ACSplyt said:


>


MORE


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Check out Khali's swag....


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

For the first time ever, i've muted Raw... I can't tell you how good it feels. Not even JBL can save this shit anymore. Time to watch wrestling in silence, it's wierd and i'll miss stuff but it's worth it not to have to listen anymore.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Natalya wrestling?! THE FUCK!


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Daiko said:


> Bellas :mark: Natalya :mark: Kaitlyn :mark: AJ


Jesus Christ. . .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

need a gif of aj doing that taunt to Nattie, look cute as fuck.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

AnalBleeding said:


> That simpsons product placement!!!! :vince5


I was just thinking earlier. I know it's not gonna happen, but I imagined a what-if where it turns out the bellas are setting up Eugene with Kaitlyn. Like the Bellas are the ones who write the notes, but Eugene loves to emphasize Simpsons elements. :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Now thats how you call a match, good job guys


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I turned it off. Can't take that shit. It's so bad and all the app shit just makes it unbearable. App app app app app app app app app app. God fucking damn it!!! The WWE will never be like the old days ever again. It will just die a very very slow death. There will never be another spike. It's just awful.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck did King just say? :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Great move by AJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN AJ could put me in that move anytime she wants.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

People on twitter really hate the WWE APP :lmao


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dat submission :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Whoa.. amazing move...


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

alot of boobs around the ring..not talking about Cole and King


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> That simpsons product placement!!!! :vince5


"Yes that show is all the rage now,the fans will love it" :vince5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Good finish I guess


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:cornette


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Natalya spanking AJ's ass in submission was definitely hot.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

He wouldn't be able to get a girl like AJ :lol


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Please put me in that move, AJ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tapping via slapping AJ's ass.

WrestlingForum's fucking wet dream.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well atleast we got to see Natalya wrestle


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

HEEL SUBMITS A FACE. . . . WAT


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Natalya slapping AJ's ass to tap out :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was impressive, I guess. More impressed w/ Nattie was slapping AJ's ass.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I see the freak show is still lurking behind Natalya

Nice submission move by AJ Lee and good facial expressions


----------



## Cheg (Jan 2, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> What the fuck did King just say? :lmao


Something about an app. I didn't quite catch it. I hope he brings it up again.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> MORE












:yum:


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

That submission move was awesome, imo


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That looked like a nice way to eat the ass.


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Up skirt of Katilyn nice


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> need a gif of aj doing that taunt to Nattie, look cute as fuck.


Of course you do. You probably need a gif of her getting off the short bus too. :kobe


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

When AJ defeats Nattie in a match...something is very wrong. :kobe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So that happened.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THE OCTOPUS? :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

For min there it looked like AJ was making Natalya Smell her Ass :yum:


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Up next! Triple H to clothesline Brock Lesnar over the top rope!

:vince5 :HHH2 :buried


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sit down and SHADAP

Gets me everytime :lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Awesome submission move by AJ


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The next time I see an iPhone commercial where they say "there's an app for that" I might instinctively dropkick by tv box


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

I want the TNA app!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the thing (ah)

Download the app (ah)


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

one thing's for sure, the app is more over than Del Rio, even langstons trending right now, 


lawler dafuq "I wouldn't date aj because I dont like nuts":lawler


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

kanefan08 said:


> When AJ defeats Nattie in a match...something is very wrong. :kobe


HE'S UNSTOPPABLE!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 51s

i really miss my babycakes @WWEAJLee tell @KaitlynWWE to be quiet its hard to hear @nicoleandbri being JELLY #raw
Jelly? :lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, anyone else find the way Brock said shutup funny? "Shaddap"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Of course you do. You probably need a gif of her getting off the short bus too. :kobe


:side:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

The INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION is not on Raw!? Fuck this company. Fuck tonight's Raw, fuck creative, fuck Vince, fuck Cena, etc...
Only a handful of people can save this turd of a show and the only ones being used right are Bryan, SHIELD and Punk (not including NXT guys)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

ACSplyt said:


> :yum:


Now DATS what I'm talking about. More photos of Trish everyone. Spam them.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The only thing that can save tonight is Brock just fucking someone up, unfortunetly its more likely he'll run from Triple H, when The Game will scream this is the WWE and not UFC :HHH2


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

trish huh??


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Interesting submission by AJ there. nice work!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Spoiler alert for next segment:


HHH and Heyman to confront each other in ring.

HHH gets physical with Heyman

Bork comes out to save Heyman

HHH clotheslines Bork over top rope and then takes his own shirt off and screams at Brock as Brock walks to the back

:vince5 :HHH2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> The INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION is not on Raw!? Fuck this company. Fuck tonight's Raw, fuck creative, fuck Vince, fuck Cena, etc...


He only got the title back because Miz was making a movie. He'll lose it soon enough.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

richyque said:


> I want the TNA app!


TNA really doesn't do apps. THey have something called wrestling


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Brown Horatio said:


> one thing's for sure, the app is more over than Del Rio, even langstons trending right now,
> 
> 
> lawler dafuq "I wouldn't date aj because I dont like nuts":lawler


So you heard that too, glad I'm not going crazy. Might be the weirdest thing he's ever said.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They really should have had The Shield match be the main event. 

It really feels like the show is dragging now.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

BROOOOOOOOOOOOOCK LEZNERRRRRRR :heyman :brock

:buried time starring :HHH2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey, guys, just out of interest, does WWE happen to have an app I could download?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> The INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION is not on Raw!? Fuck this company. Fuck tonight's Raw, fuck creative, fuck Vince, fuck Cena, etc...
> Only a handful of people can save this turd of a show and the only ones being used right are Bryan, SHIELD and Punk (not including NXT guys)


Am I the only person who doesn't know who the IC Champ is?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

... Ok I have checked out time to fuck around: 

Extreme rules:

:cena4 vs. :ryback Meh ..

:reigns :rollins vs :dazzler :kane :mark:

rton vs :show .... Blah 

:brock vs :HHH2 .... Did you download the app yet? 

:delrio vs :swagger .... Somebody pass the bong...

:ambrose title win... :mark:


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

virus21 said:


> TNA really doesn't do apps. THey have something called wrestling


this


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> Interesting submission by AJ there. nice work!


Have you seen AJ vs Naomi? She's used that submission for while now, and executed it way better in that match.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So haitch and bork up next and there's still 15 minutes plus overrun time. Subtract time for entrances and about 3 commercial breaks and you'll have an 8 minute promo. About right


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Now DATS what I'm talking about. More photos of Trish everyone. Spam them.


If they do I'll ban them from the thread. Be the person that ruins it for everyone if you want. I already gave a warning.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That was the best divas match in a long time and they didn't mention it once fuck this company.

Also calling it. Next WWE film is Twins remake with Hornswaggle and Khali


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> He only got the title back because Miz was making a movie. He'll lose it soon enough.


Still at least have him do SOMETHING with the belt. If Creative doesn't have the foresight to book stuff like this in advance then they need to retire.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

checkcola said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't know who the IC Champ is?


I was just about to ask that. Is it Barrett?


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

more trish??


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

virus21 said:


> TNA really doesn't do apps. THey have something called wrestling


What the fuck is "wrestling"? Is it that stuff between the dance offs and endless plugging?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

Headliner said:


> If they do I'll ban them from the thread. Be the person that ruins it for everyone if you want. I already gave a warning.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

El Barto said:


>


Brilliant! :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

kopitelewis said:


>


Alright, time to cut it out, Liner ain't joking. :lol


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I won't be surprised if Brock Lesnar is doing dance contests with Tensai by the end of the year.

:vince5


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> So you heard that too, glad I'm not going crazy. Might be the weirdest thing he's ever said.


even the bellas were like wtf


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did You Know? 

Watching WWE every week is officially better than having Sex!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Did You Know? That these facts are BS.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF IS GOING ON WITH THE ADVERTS?!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

JBL in douche mode tonight


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm glad the 25 minute segment that started the show is getting a 4 minute recap.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't know how to do the button thing for pics this size


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

LMAO I tapped too hard for that WWE Shop promo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

WWE putting the App in Recap :cole2


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

BROCK LESNAR GETTING BLINDSIDED BY THE WWE APP


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Layla pics >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> RAW


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

I hate how they keep ribbing JR... sad face


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Don't know how to do the button thing for pics this size


DAMN


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

it just cut from an advert to cole back to a advert then to fandango in a space of 20 seconds :lmao :lmao


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

PG Show, and your talking about killing Hogs lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Jericho getting serious! :mark:


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Alright, time to cut it out, Liner ain't joking. :lol


Haha I'm done. I responded to him saying stop with the ass gifs with a donkey gif earlier in the thread.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You've done it all huh Jericho?

Bet you haven't downloaded the WWE App :vince5


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jericho is such a great guy, feuding with young talent and trying to get them over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jericho bringing the serious to this FEUD. :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes Triple H is here yes yes yes


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Extreme Dance Off at Extreme Rules!!!! :vince5


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You haven't beaten him, Jericho. :cena4


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> THE OCTOPUS? :mark:


She needs to put me in that hold. :mark: One of you fuckers better make a thread just for GIFs of her ass later!

In all seriousness, that was a good hold. Nattie sold it brilliantly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

With all the gimmick matches the Extreme Rules card...why is Jericho/Fandango not one of them?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Alright, time to cut it out, Liner ain't joking. :lol


Already banned one.

I like how Triple H gets a new titantron every 6 months.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Very good promo by Jericho.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

JERIGOAT!


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

screw cena.. such a cancer to WWE.. same old same ol.... eh fuck it, whats the point


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

What's the stip for Jericho vs. Fandango. I'd like to see Falls Count Anywhere.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Now theres a promo. Jericho never dissapoints


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice one Jericho. A face that actually gets mad and starts being serious for once.

TRIPLE H TIME


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Bury that app HHH


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

someone please GIF AJ's submission hold


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m
> 
> man @DCBrock_Lesnar hates my @wwe world title he reminds me of zoolander when he has to get INSIDE the computer #raw


:lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Cue the albert shoveling gif


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: for both these guys, but ain't trying to see this


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*FUCKING. FINALLY.

:brock :brock :brock :brock*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice simple promo from Jericho. Reminded me of Superstars era wrestling with Mean Gene and the Event Center.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Its all about the game,
and how you get burried
it's all about burials
and whether you can take it
all about your debt
and if you can pay it


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Game time! :HHH2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No mention of WWE App yet?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Just Roberts is so amateurish. Horrible god awful ring announcer. He should go back to the disney channel where he belongs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least Hunter doesn't look like a club douche with a leather jacket on this week.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

HHH looks weird as fuck with short hair.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

The fuck is with the cage?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Been waiting for this all night, I hope something big is going to happen


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

10 minute boring entrance. YAWN.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The App has an Iron Clad Contract :vince3


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

another advert? this is awful.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

A CONFRONTATION LIVE ON RAW


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bringing the cage down?

BUT HOW WILL HHH CLOTHESLINE BORK OVER THE TOP ROPE?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol Ziggler just tweeted about Brock and referenced a fake Brock twitter


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Already banned one.
> 
> I like how Triple H gets a new titantron every 6 months.


He's gotta keep himself busy somehow I guess. Assuming HHH picks his own clips :hmm:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Why is there a cage there? Face to face in dat cage before Extreme Rules :vince3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Up Next


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

ain't no clotheslines over the top for all you guys the predicted it. :


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL! Sky wasn't ready for the WWE ad break, even the Tv Networks are getting fucked with the WWE ad's.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So, we come back from commercial, they recap a bunch of shit, interview with Jericho, Triple H makes his entrance, and we go back to commercial again? FUCK. THIS. SHOW!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Think how good the HHH / Brock feud would have been if after the initial arm break it was packed into 3 consecutive matches, rather than stretching it out for a year


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why do I put up with this shit? I can feel my blood pressure rising.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Please HHH go over Lesnar tonight so I can watch him tear you apart at ER and then give your wife a good pumping.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

HHH clotheslines Brock over top rope tonight


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Face to Face!!!! separated by a cage.*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Triple H is gonna clothesline Brock through the cage :mark: :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

etched Chaos said:


> LOL! Sky wasn't ready for the WWE ad break, even the Tv Networks are getting fucked with the WWE ad's.


:lol I noticed that too.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE APP>>>>Tout


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> That was the best divas match in a long time and they didn't mention it once fuck this company.
> 
> Also calling it. Next WWE film is Twins remake with Hornswaggle and Khali


I would actually pay to see that movie


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That Layla pic a few pages back is the best thing about me watching Raw tonight. Thank you for that.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

El Barto said:


>











I TRIPLE DOG DARE YOU


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Please HHH go over Lesnar tonight so I can watch him tear you apart at ER and then give your wife a good pumping.


:lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AnalBleeding said:


> HHH clotheslines Brock over top rope tonight


With a cage surrounding the ring? This I gotta see.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Just caught up on the results, Cena eliminates all 3 members of The Shield. Fuck this company hope it goes under like WCW.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

El Barto said:


>


:lmao 

"you must spread reputation before giving to el Barto.."


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Please HHH go over Lesnar tonight so I can watch him tear you apart at ER and then give your wife a good pumping.


Yeah HHH is going to probably get the upper hand tonight. People will moan like crazy. Then Lesnar will win at the PPV and people will be happy.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

checkcola said:


>


The ref looking like the hunchback of notre dame









Edit: why the FUCK is it so difficult to post images on this board. Copy and paste. It should be that simple.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> With a cage surrounding the ring? This I gotta see.


He will find a way to do it...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Hallofpain said:


> I would actually pay to see that movie


What you'll pay?It's already made


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess this week Big Show punches Y2J to set up a match on SD. Because that's what happens every week.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just noticed, not any mention of tout tonight.

App rules all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AnalBleeding said:


> He will find a way to do it...


If anybody can do it, it's that game HHH. :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the fuck, Orton and Show have a match this Sunday? Since when?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

alright haters time to shut up the King of Kings is speaking


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate his black wrist tape.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Boring.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Game's voice already with that bass. Brock must go over Sunday. MUST.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH will make sure the spotlight shines brightest on him. It'll cripple this company one day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Right in Taker's yard


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yet another Triple H rambling session.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TRIPLE H TO TALK ABOUT DAT BUSINESS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Is HHH taller than the cage? :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Am I the only one who thinks Triple H looks like a buffed up Niko Bellic now?*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Crowd doesn't care.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

El Barto said:


>


:clap


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Chain link*


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Triple H: I. DO. NOT. CARE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Game's voice already with that bass. Brock must go over Sunday. MUST.


Yeah, even though I don't really care for this match, Lesnar should go over. I hope there's blood and extreme spots. :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole1 Is it him?
:HHH2 the ass kicker is back!
:cole3 it is!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm an ass kicker I'm here to fight blah blah blah. STFU and have the match already. no1curr.
Blowing 6 Brock and Trips matches on 3 Brock/Trips matches is one of the dumbest things this 
company has done in the past 5 years.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 1m

i make a lot of 'out there' fashion choices & wiggle my butt but i am not down with 'mom jeans' #raw


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Is HHH taller than the cage? :lmao


Lesnar will climb it in about 3 seconds


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Once you've seen a Triple H promo these days, you've seen them all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is this show ever going to end! For God's sake!


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I like how Brock called himself an ass kicker when he came back, and Triple H just stole it from him and started calling himself the ass kicker.

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

that promo sucked


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it me or does the cage look shorter than usual?

:brock


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

KICK HIS ASS LESNAR!!!!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I hate his black wrist tape.


This young guy HHH really needs a chance to break out. Black tape is his look.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Long drawn out game promo to end the show... I think Vince woke up today thinking its 2003 not 2013 

:HHH2 :vince4


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BORK!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. No pop at all for Brock.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

HERE COMES THE BORK


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

Never been a Cena hater but he can go fuck himself after what i seen tonight. He has a voice and should speak up against shitty booking. Would never wish injury on a wrestler but i wish Cena was out instead of Punk.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

It's not about a "W" in the column, the feud with Shield isn't about getting some silly "W".

The quote they've all been throwing around is "Who can stop the Shield?" and winning by DQ in an elimination match where one guy gets himself DQ'd, another gets DQ'd intentionally by his team-mates and then you get powerbombed to shit is a far cry from "stopping the Shield".

All Cena really accomplished here is lasting as long as he did and pinning Rollins, which in fairness, should be an accomplishment in itself given how invincible the Shield has been booked. "Super Cena" though? Barely dude.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> I'm glad the 25 minute segment that started the show is getting a 4 minute recap.


Who's that


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is the audio bad or is the crowd really this silent?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> Why do I put up with this shit? I can feel my blood pressure rising.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You need to go see Dr. Shelby. He does wonders.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

HeyGOAT to talk!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SHADDAP


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The crowd couldn't care less...wow*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't even remember how this feud started and what they are even fighting over.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Tubby Gutman :lol*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*"I am Triple H, and I say the word setttttled with a great deal of emphasissss."*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let Heyman talk please. He's the best part of this storyline.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Crowd gets riled up when Trips says "Shut your piehole". LOL Tubby Gutman.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

HHH burying heyman.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Just got back from an hour ago. The crowd feels deflated. Weren't they super hype during the 3v3?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Tubby Gutman...smh


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here comes the pain! :brock :heyman


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Brock really has lost a lot of his momentum ever since that defeat against cena


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> What the fuck, Orton and Show have a match this Sunday? Since when?


Apparently at the same time Fandango and Jericho's surprise match was booked out of no where :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stupid crowd booing Heyman.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd giving legit heat.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I hate his black wrist tape.


He looks stupid


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Heyman's so good on the mic. :mark: :datass


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Tubby Gutman


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I actually like Triple H's promos...


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> I don't even remember how this feud started and what they are even fighting over.


It was about business, but now it's PERSONAL!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Just got back from an hour ago. The crowd feels deflated. Weren't they super hype during the 3v3?


The crowd looks like it's full of kids. Who would they cheer for after Cena?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess no one Remembers The Embrace The Hate Syoryline? :cena3 :kane


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The crowd gives no fucks about this.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine having Brock Lesnar wanting to kill you though


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Apparently at the same time Fandango and Jericho's surprise match was booked out of no where :lol


Gotta love WWE :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think the crowd is asleep.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH is like a spoiled child in a sense. He gets to come out and talk for 80 fucking years while Lesnar and Heyman can't talk. He calls out Brock knowing he'll get to attack him on the way in the ring. He steals Brock's catchphrase. It's ass-backwards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*the WWE champion CM PUNK... has to go on at 9 PM so that someone else can main event... this fucking sucks.

.... oh wait, it was John Cena that had to to on at 9 pm....*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Stupid crowd booing Heyman.


He's supposed to be boo'd.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> He looks stupid


I was never a big fan of black wrist tape anyway. White wrist tape > black wrist tape.

Inb4 "you're racist?!" jokes. unk2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> I guess no one Remembers The Embrace The Hate Syoryline? :cena3 :kane1


That WWE logic! :cena2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What was HHH's longest feud ever?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dr.Boo said:


> The crowd looks like it's full of kids. Who would they cheer for after Cena?


They were hype from the beginning all the way to the 3v3. It wasn't just Cena, though they did cheer for him.

What could have possibly deflated the crowd?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I actually like Triple H's promos...


:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *The crowd couldn't care less...wow*


As HHH said, they've fought for over a year with careers and high stakes on the line, yet nothing has been settled. So why would they?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cena really managed to kill off about half of Brocks momentum last year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Boring shit.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Not a single fuck given for HHH, just offically retire already and stop trying to play wrestler.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Fuckery


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Heyman is excellent. When he talks, he just makes you want to listen.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Even Paul E. can't save this


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:brock for WWE champ after this plz :heyman


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> The crowd gives no fucks about this.


What if they're trying to listen to Heyman speak by trying to be quiet a bit?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

PAY THAT MAN!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What are they even fighting for again? How did this happen? Why wasn't a hardcore match at WM the end of this?

Brock has no POPS anymore and the crowd id silent as a crypt for this. Nobody fuckin' cares anymore about you, Trips.

:HHH2 :buried

Woah woah woah! Put the shovel away! Put it way before you do something you'll regret!

:HHH2 :buried


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I actually thought they were going to let RAW finish like that then :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Cena really managed to kill off about half of Brocks momentum last year.


Not even Cena could have killed Lesnar's steam that bad.

It could have to do with this retarded feud still going on an entire year later. If Lesnar had won, do you think this feud would have been any more interesting than ZERO?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe because he's waiting for the match you prick? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

DO SOMETHING!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa whoa. Brock's 320? I mean, he's lean and all, but that's about a 40 pound overestimate.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Feuding with HHH close to a year has not helped Brock after the Cena loss whatsoever. Not a god damn bit


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

who thought that it would be clever to drag this fued out for almost a year, oh yeah what am I saying

:vince2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> :brock for WWE champ after this plz :heyman


Better yet, A THREE STAGES OF HELL MATCH. :mark: Like Shawn/HHH had. & Have Lesnar fuck Cena up most of the match. :vince


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

and.paul.I.beat.him.

So why do I care about this match then?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Whoa whoa. Brock's 320? I mean, he's lean and all, but that's about a 40 pound overestimate.


Not at all, when Brock was training for fights, his official site's weight log said that he would weigh at around 310-315lb off-season when hes not training for a fight.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'M BROCK LESNAR

I DESTROY EVERYTHING

*Loses to Cena

I"M EVEN MORE MAD!!!!

*Loses to Triple H


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

This is the time when random gifs are posted.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Whoa whoa. Brock's 320? I mean, he's lean and all, but that's about a 40 pound overestimate.


He was about 295 when he first started in the WWE


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Yawn*


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

this sucks.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND FIGHT ALREADY.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

"The roar of the crowd" :HHH2 :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Better yet, A THREE STAGES OF HELL MATCH. :mark: Like Shawn/HHH had. & Have Lesnar fuck Cena up most of the match. :vince


we are not that privileged these days. :sad:


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Get on with it!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H is stumbling over his words


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Come on! Fight or something!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Not even Cena could have killed Lesnar's steam that bad.
> 
> It could have to do with this retarded feud still going on an entire year later. If Lesnar had won, do you think this feud would have been any more interesting than ZERO?


Oh no not at all, but come on its no secret that loss really slowed him down, this feud just hasnt helped at all though. HHH has a hard on for Brock and its so sad


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol HHH, you already made Lesnar's mystique go flying out the window at Mania...


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Hopefully they end this waste of a feud. Wasted an entire year of Lesnar on Triple H.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Didn't we have this angle already like 10 years ago? wow.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Lesnar is gonna kill Heyman :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes I do, yes I do.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Come on brack get in the ring


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Blah blah blah, can we go home now?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Even the clothesline over the top rope would have been better than this


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

HHH burying and accepting the fact tht he's burying people. ugh


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Pay a man $5 million to bury him :HHH2


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wellllllllllllll

this Raw fucking sucked

this is one of the worst Raw's I've seen in a couple of years


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



The BoogeyMan said:


> It's not about a "W" in the column, the feud with Shield isn't about getting some silly "W".
> 
> The quote they've all been throwing around is "Who can stop the Shield?" and winning by DQ in an elimination match where one guy gets himself DQ'd, another gets DQ'd intentionally by his team-mates and then you get powerbombed to shit is a far cry from "stopping the Shield".
> 
> All Cena really accomplished here is lasting as long as he did and pinning Rollins, which in fairness, should be an accomplishment in itself given how invincible the Shield has been booked. "Super Cena" though? Barely dude.


Agreed, but the fact that in a 3-on-1 situation The Shield couldn't put away Cena is embarrassing, especially when you consider that they have successfully beaten down The Undertaker, The Rock and literally everyone else in that situation. You build up an aura of invincibility and then someone makes a fool of them like that and it just ruins everything. The logical thing would have been for all three members to rush Cena and not care about winning the match. Having Cena technically win but then get beat down doesn't achieve either outcome, it just makes everyone look weak. And the reason people are getting annoyed is because it was totally unnecessary, avoidable and wouldn't have happened if the match involved anyone other than John Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: SHIT JUST GOT REAL!!!


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

THE BITCH


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCH!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He was about 295 when he first started in the WWE


He was listed as 286 at Mania.

DAMN BROCK THE BITCH


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh he said a bad word!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

He said bitch! Attitude eras back Baaaaabyyyy!!!! jk


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Bork is not a bitch :sad:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HE SAID THE B WORD IN THE PG ERA

THIS PROMO IS INSTANTLY AWESOME TO ALL OF US

:vince4


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Once you say bitch shit gets real


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

triple h has just made me zone out, dont even know what he's said, could only hear rambling heard something about a burial, that's it


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH hidin behind dat cage


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This entire feud is now riding on the word BITCH..


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TRIPLE H JUST SAID THE B WORD GUIZ!!!!


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

Don't fall for it Lesnar...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> Not even Cena could have killed Lesnar's steam that bad.
> 
> It could have to do with this retarded feud still going on an entire year later. If Lesnar had won, do you think this feud would have been any more interesting than ZERO?


No one cared about this fucking shitty ass feud in the first place. Why not an Orton, a Shemaus, or a CM Punk? If you had a Brock Lesnar fresh off from retiring from UFC, why would you put him in a feud with Triple fucking H? AND HAVE HIM LOSE!!! WHO DOES THAT HELP!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> this is one of the worst Raw's I've seen in a couple of years


This episode isn't perfect like all of them aren't, but it doesn't even touch how bad some of the eps were last year.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol why are the refs trying to stop him when this entire confrontation was set up by the company?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OHHH SNAP*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So mothers had to cover their kids ears right.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

DONT DO IT BROCK

HE ALREADY KICKED YOUR ASS AT MANIA


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


LOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Next Big Thing or The Next Big BITCH!!! :rock2


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

"Don't do it! No! Don't do it!"

*Keeps the cage door open for him*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I like how the refs don't close the cage door and just let it open :lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WrestlinFan said:


> No one cared about this fucking shitty ass feud in the first place. Why not an Orton, a Shemaus, or a CM Punk? If you had a Brock Lesnar fresh off from retiring from UFC, why would you put him in a feud with Triple fucking H? AND HAVE HIM LOSE!!! *WHO DOES THAT HELP!!*!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I missed the last segment.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope they kiss :mark:*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So mothers had to cover their kids ears right.


Those kids will be saying the B-word soon enough


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

It's not about there "streak" it's the fact that Cena eliminated all 3, Booking makes zero sense.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

god damn that german suplex


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What a throw!

Fuck you Cole


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's a German suplex, Michael.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*No bitchassness, y'all.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Taker2theMoon said:


> This episode isn't perfect like all of them aren't, but it doesn't even touch how bad some of the eps were last year.


Yeap, its the worst one since the last worst one and the worst one till the next worst one!!


----------



## T-Zone (May 5, 2013)

Wow, Lesnar actually broke out a wrestling move... lets go


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

:HHH2 defying DEM ODDS


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Triple H is gonna piss himself again :brock


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cyon said:


> TRIPLE H JUST SAID THE B WORD GUIZ!!!!


BEST PROMO IN YEARS!! :vince4

HE SAID A CURSE WORD ON PG TELEVISION!! :vince4

WHO CARES IF WE WERE SHITTING ON IT EARLIER!! :vince4


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh look whos standing tall


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This again...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey, BORK just won! :lol


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> The Next Big Thing or The Next Big BITCH!!! :rock2


Haha Undertaker line


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It actually was burying time huh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

If he does that Sunday Brock will win the match.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

HAHAHA triple h still manages to throw brock over the top rope even with a cage!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Hopefully this means :jpl does the job at ER


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I am so done with this feud that it's not even funny. For some reason I feel like this feud has gone on longer than Cena/Rock, and that dumb feud took 3 damn years.

There's zero benefit for ANYONE to win this feud. At all.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Sigh, Bork well and truly buried.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I owe whoever I quoted an apology, because HHH just threw lesnar over the ropes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Technically Brock won cuz he was out the cage first :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, Brock's winning Sunday.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

T-Zone said:


> Wow, Lesnar actually broke out a wrestling move... lets go


He did like 4 or 5 German Suplex's on Triple H at Mania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brock looks like he doesn't give a flying fuck, seriously, this is a merch, pin me pay me


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm off to bed, see y'all later


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

By WWE logic Brock is going over this sunday. ok then


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That was stupid


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Lesnar getting his ass kicked by HHH sure makes me want to buy a match between the two. God forbid Lesnar gets the upper hand or if *gasp* they look like equals. WWE debut Lesnar would've crushed HHH. Why'd they nerf him so much. IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. All right then. That was an ending.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

It's at the point where I want Lesnar to beat the shit out of HHH in a legit fight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Yep, Brock's winning Sunday.


Swerve. HHH wins.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well that sucked.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-monday-night-raw-5132013-results.html

Overall thoughts: There was one good match and I liked the Mark Henry segment. The rest wasn't very interesting.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Not even Cena got this much offense on Lesnar

BULLSHIT how he has to put himself over like this 
FUCK HHH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good way to sell the PPV by closing with this at least.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That segment OWNED. Badass brawl.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well it's official, HHH wasn't going to let Brock retire without burying him and going over, even if it took millions and millions of dollars to make it happen.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

In all seriousness, this was a pretty good ending to RAW.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> By WWE logic Brock is going over this sunday. ok then


Logic goes out the window when your up against The Game.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H Triple H, WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

You can tell by the way Lesnar was running into the cage he wanted to bleed aha.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



x78 said:


> Agreed, but the fact that in a 3-on-1 situation *The Shield couldn't put Cena away* in embarrassing, especially when you consider that they have successfully beaten down The Undertaker, The Rock and literally everyone else in that situation. You build up an aura of invincibility and the someone makes a fool of them like that and it just ruins everything. The logical thing would have been for all three members to rush Cena and not care about winning the match. Having Cena technically win but then get beat down doesn't achieve either outcome, it just makes everyone look weak. And the reason people are getting annoyed is that it was totally unnecessary, avoidable and wouldn't have happened if the match involved anyone other than John Cena.


Nothing says they couldn't, they simply chose to do it the way that they did.

Kayfabe-wise you don't see Shield bragging about being undefeated and that's because honestly, their characters probably don't give a fuck. I mean look how long it took for them to have an actual in-ring match, these guys care about beating people up, not wins and losses.

They could have let Ambrose fight Cena alone, they could have been sneaky and tried to help Ambrose win unfairly but instead they say "fuck this shit" and decided they'd played by the rules for too long and just wanted to get what they came for, a little violence.

Realistically the only guy who looks weak from this match is Rollins and he was being booked as weaker than the other two anyway (a shame since he's so talented, but the truth).



ShadowCat said:


> It's not about there "streak" it's the fact that Cena eliminated all 3, Booking makes zero sense.


"Cena" didn't. What did Cena do to eliminate Reigns? Nothing. What did Cena do to eliminate Ambrose? "Be there"?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

It doesn't even make sense. They have these little physical interactions. And then the match rolls around and Brock throws him around from bell to bell.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

You can tell hhh is insecure in real life.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I bet the confrontation is still going on WWE APP DOWNLOAD IT NOW!!! :cole3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw tonight 5/10
Ziggler tweets 8/10

Raw thread title should so be Night of the Living App!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> He did like 4 or 5 German Suplex's on Triple H at Mania.


:cole1 You mean 'throws' right?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Saint Dick said:


> That segment OWNED. Badass brawl.


Dafuq were you watching, it was paint by the numbers stuff and Brock again got made to look like bitch.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

WrestlinFan said:


> Lesnar getting his ass kicked by HHH sure makes me want to buy a match between the two. God forbid Lesnar gets the upper hand or if *gasp* they look like equals. WWE debut Lesnar would've crushed HHH. Why'd they nerf him so much. IT MAKES NO FUCKING SENSE!!


:vince5


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I kind of feel like the only things I liked were AJ's submission move and Reigns losing his temper, pushing a ref so he could spear Cena


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

WWE APP


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Pathetic, miserable, embarrassing, self destructive. This describes the current state of Raw. They're more concerned with pushing an app than the actual wrestling.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> By WWE logic Brock is going over this sunday. ok then


"what is logic, what is sense" :vince


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I would like to believe Brock is winning, but based on HHH's promo on Heyman not believing in Brock I can see Triple H winning causing Brock to turn on Heyman (thus turning face) with Punk returning to defend Heyman. Brock vs Punk at Summerslam.

I hope it doesn't happen that way though.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Swerve. HHH wins.


I wouldnt Mind.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well at least we got a little brawl out of the two before the PPV. There's still really not a lot going for the feud...Brock better win at ER.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed Raw with pics and gifs here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/wwe-monday-night-raw-5132013-results.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: There was one good match and I liked the Mark Henry segment. The rest wasn't very interesting.
> ...


Hah that leg perfectly aligned with the light, what are the odds.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :cole1 You mean 'throws' right?


Not my fault Cole is lazy & doesn't know his wrestling moves. :cole1


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This PPV isn't even worth watching on a stream. I feel for bad for anyone who actually plans on paying $60 or whatever the fuck it costs.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

xerxesXXI said:


> You can tell hhh is insecure in real life.


Honestly, you can tell he has a small dick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TBH the anticipation with Lesnar walking down to the ring was better than the brawl. The brawl itself was weak as fuck, and the segment as a whole was a weak way to go in ER. Then the cherry on top is HHH once again gets the upper hand on Lesnar. 

The whole feud has been abysmal. It was decent up to Summerslam, but even that was ruined by everything they've done bar the first brawl after HHH returned.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

4/10 Raw

Two doses of AJ was nice and her submission was awesome but Cena left a sour taste in my mouth. However if you bought the WWE App it was a 10/10 show


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Not my fault Cole is lazy & doesn't know his wrestling moves. :cole1


I know. I'm only joking. I was yelling at the TV during Wrestlemania, "They're called suplexes idiot!:cuss:"


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I would like to believe Brock is winning, but based on HHH's promo on Heyman not believing in Brock I can see Triple H winning causing Brock to turn on Heyman (thus turning face) with Punk returning to defend Heyman. Brock vs Punk at Summerslam.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen that way though.


If I remember correctly, Brock went in strong going into SummerSlam and whooped ass, but I still think that we should be getting a nice surprise come ER.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm honestly not trolling, I really believe the only good thing about that whole fucking Raw was AJ's submission. I don't usually complain about Raw, i'm sorta casual and enjoy most Raws but tonight just seemed to be 3 hours of all the stupid things I hate about WWE... Oh well, see you Sunday and Monday, i'll be the guy who has no clue what's going on cause he'll be watching it muted... unbearable commentery. ;/


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Taker back in 2003 to Lesnar: "Are you really the next big thing.... or the next big bitch!"
:HHH2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward to Extreme App on Sunday


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, an ending to Raw with Bork and Trips that doesn't have Cena, Vince must've been out tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> I know. I'm only joking. I was yelling at the TV during Wrestlemania, "They're called suplexes idiot!:cuss:"


That's how I was when he called Orton's T-Bone Suplex to Cesaro a "throw". :lol Michael Cole used to know wrestling moves a few years ago, now he just says "throws". I hope JBL makes fun of him about it eventually. Like, "Yeah that's obviously called a throw, Michael." :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WrestlinFan said:


> Honestly, you can tell he has a small dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Nah I bet he has an average dick with tiny gumdrop balls. If that doesn't make one insecure.....


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, not the worst, but it was really really bad. 

Had fun here at least! Good night yall


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I would like to believe Brock is winning, but based on HHH's promo on Heyman not believing in Brock I can see Triple H winning causing Brock to turn on Heyman (thus turning face) with Punk returning to defend Heyman. Brock vs Punk at Summerslam.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen that way though.


I just can't see Brock turning on Heyman and becoming face, and then later competing against Punk at SS.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Dafuq were you watching, it was paint by the numbers stuff and Brock again got made to look like bitch.


Great intensity and perfect timing. Had the crowd eating out of their palms.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Brock is the coolest wrestler on the roster, and they're wasting him.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

"Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 3m

well, that was fun...for YOU oh & if @VinceMcMahon asks MY TWITTER ACCOUNT WAS HACKED!!!! oh no!!!  #LaterMarks"


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

does anyone really give a fuck about the lesnar/Triple H feud, feels like it's been dragged out for over 4 years, just so boring, preffered the Cena/Lesnar feud from last year


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

leon79 said:


> Looking forward to Extreme App on Sunday


Just added to the card WWE App VS the Anonymous Raw GM Computer no cords barred


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think there's way too many people not over at all on the roster. The status quo needs to change and some newbs probably need to be called up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WrestlinFan said:


> Honestly, you can tell he has a small dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


With the amount of times he makes Dick jokes and tries to hype up his package all the time, I think it's obvious. :HHH


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW is WWE Apps. That is all.

There was probably only a couple match that I enjoyed. First being the Shield match, but the ending was pretty lackluster. The second was the Diva match however short it may be. Natalya being in the ring instead of being Khali's girlfriend and AJ pulling off the octopus hold was nice to see.

Aside from that, nothing really worth mentioning for tonight's RAW.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

1/2 priced APPs at Applebees. :vince


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> That's how I was when he called Orton's T-Bone Suplex to Cesaro a "throw". :lol Michael Cole used to know wrestling moves a few years ago, now he just says "throws". I hope JBL makes fun of him about it eventually. Like, "Yeah that's obviously called a throw, Michael." :lmao


I'm honestly surprised that he hasn't. I guess the commentary team just isn't used to wrestling moves nowadays. They're only focused on the WWE app. :no:


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> I know. I'm only joking. I was yelling at the TV during Wrestlemania, "They're called suplexes idiot!:cuss:"


It's a scary thought but even Cole would know a Suplex. I think Vince is intentionally having Cole call him throws to gradually phase out calling actual wrestling moves. Commentary these days aren't really used to enhance matches anymore. The matches just seem to be a distraction from all the endless plugging. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Go to 5:09. How original, :HHH. First you steal one of Lesnar's nicknames, the spotlight/main events, NOW YOU COPY WHAT TAKER SAID TO LESNAR? :vince2

Dat unoriginality. :brock


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WrestlinFan said:


> Honestly, you can tell he has a small dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No **** but the way homeboy was swinging his dick around doing crotch chops during DX entrances makes me believe he's packing something. Extreme no ****.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> If I remember correctly, Brock went in strong going into SummerSlam and whooped ass, but I still think that we should be getting a nice surprise come ER.


Nice surprise as in Brock winning?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

GOD said:


> 1/2 priced APPs at Applebees. :vince


If you're Dominoes pizza doesn't make it to your house in 30 minutes or less you get a free WWE app! :vince2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I just can't see Brock turning on Heyman and becoming face, and then later competing against Punk at SS.


If anything, I can see Punk turning on Heyman/Brock to become a face and feuding with Brock.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The App is free guyz install it on all you mobile devices now!!
:cole3
Or Vince will make me kiss his ass
:cole1


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Have you checked out our APPs section in the menu? Its buy one, get one free tonight. :vince3


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Go to 5:09. How original, :HHH. First you steal one of Lesnar's nicknames, the spotlight/main events, NOW YOU COPY WHAT TAKER SAID TO LESNAR? :vince2
> 
> Dat unoriginality. :brock


As soon as HHH said bitch I thought of this :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WWE App is better than food. :vince RIGHT, WWE UNIVERSE?! :vince3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> No **** but the way homeboy was swinging his dick around doing crotch chops during DX entrances makes me believe he's packing something. Extreme no ****.
> 
> 
> Nice surprise as in Brock winning?


Well, that and a return, but I'm gullible like that. :cena3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WrestlinFan said:


> It's a scary thought but even Cole would know a Suplex. I think Vince is intentionally having Cole call him throws to gradually phase out calling actual wrestling moves. Commentary these days aren't really used to enhance matches anymore. The matches just seem to be a distraction from all the endless plugging.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That is a frightening thought. Gotta sell that PPV, App and Pizza right? :side:

Honestly forgot there was a PPV coming up this weekend until they mentioned it tonight.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Does every HHH/Brock segment have to end with Brock and Heyman retreating? It's gotten really old. I love Triple H but this feud is boring as hell. *


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Was at a game tonight but I just read that Cena pretty much beat all three members of The Shield by himself WITH a bad ankle? :lmao Amazing, this company never fails to fail.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

THANOS said:


> With the amount of times he makes Dick jokes and tries to hype up his package all the time, I think it's obvious. :rock4


You used the wrong smiley, corrected it for you.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

One day, you'll get to watch an entire PPV via the WWE App. Vince would do it. You still have to pay of course.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Was at a game tonight but I just read that Cena pretty much beat all three members of The Shield by himself WITH a bad ankle? :lmao Amazing, this company never fails to fail.


*and...APP CITY. APP APP CITY.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

did someone say APP?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> That is a frightening thought. Gotta sell that PPV, App and *Pizza* right? :side:


But everybody loves Pizza! :vince3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, that and a return, but I'm gullible like that. :cena3


A return from Punk? There's no need for him to return until like July.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> did someone say APP?


Looks like we need to make a new idea to replace the Kiss My Ass club.. :vince2

OH YES! How about a.. WWE Kiss My APP Club!! :vince3 It would be more over than Del Rio, right? :vince


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> WWE App is better than food. :vince RIGHT, WWE UNIVERSE?! :vince3


:cole3 Well we're going to take it to TOUT to get the WWE Universe's responses!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Really fun RAW tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cyon said:


> If anything, I can see Punk turning on Heyman/Brock to become a face and feuding with Brock.


That I can see, especially if Brock gets the WWE championship by then.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :cole3 Well we're going to take it to TOUT to get the WWE Universe's responses!


And while we watch the WWE Universe's responses on TOUT, Let's "order" some Pizza from Dominos for an old man who almost had a heart attack on live television! :vince You would like that, right, :lawler?

I could go all fucking night with these jokes but I have to eat, hold on. :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> :cole3 Well we're going to take it to TOUT to get the WWE Universe's responses!


Check out TOUT exclusively on the WWE App :vince2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> And while we watch the WWE Universe's responses on TOUT, Let's "order" some Pizza from Dominos for an old man who almost had a heart attack on live television! :vince You would like that, right, :lawler?
> 
> I could go all fucking night with these jokes but I have to eat, hold on. :lol


:lawler Absolutely, let me just search for the Dominoes website using the Yahoo search engine. It's the most preferred search engine of the WWE!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TOUT is more like WWE's forgotten bastard child compared to the App, though.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> Was at a game tonight but I just read that Cena pretty much beat all three members of The Shield by himself WITH a bad ankle? :lmao Amazing, this company never fails to fail.


Eh, kind of. Pinned Rollins, Reigns got DQed because he wasn't legal man, Ambrose didn't get totally buried. Bad part about it was that I saw that coming at the beginning of the match.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*










That's pretty extreme.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was total snoozefest. The APP talk was exciting, though.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That was total snoozefest. The APP talk was exciting, though.


Wait the WWE has an app?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Wait the WWE has an app?


Yes! Get it today! :cole3


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Does every HHH/Brock segment have to end with Brock and Heyman retreating? It's gotten really old. I love Triple H but this feud is boring as hell. *


I know its annoying Triple H always trying to end strong however if Brock goes over this Sunday doesn't matter.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*

it is pretty sad how wwe loves to forget about history.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

It would have been hilarious if Cena did win by himself. 

The internet would implode. 

Seriously, are people bitching that Cena almost won? Do people even know how a top face is supposed to be booked?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> That is a frightening thought. Gotta sell that PPV, App and Pizza right? :side:
> 
> Honestly forgot there was a PPV coming up this weekend until they mentioned it tonight.


Yup gotta get that $$$. It'll probably kill them long term though.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> That was total snoozefest. The APP talk was exciting, though.


:vince5 Linda! It's working! It's working!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully Ambrose get the belt.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

li/<o said:


> I know its annoying Triple H always trying to end strong however if Brock goes over this Sunday doesn't matter.


It doesn't matter at all, for anything, regardless of who wins they'll both be gone, Lesnar will probably return to feud with Cena again later in the year and Triple H will either stay off TV until next year's Wrestlemania or stick around and put himself over younger talent for a while before leaving. The whole thing is totally inconsequential to anything and shouldn't be happening.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Headliner said:


> A return from Punk? There's no need for him to return until like July.


If we're going to be graced with Raw's like this week's (and the last few week's for that matter) week in week out, then we'll need him to return MUCH sooner than that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



itssoeasy23 said:


> It would have been hilarious if Cena did win by himself.
> 
> The internet would implode.
> 
> Seriously, are people bitching that Cena almost won? *Do people even know how a top face is supposed to be booked?*


For 10 years? 

No.

As for the others, I remember when I was in denial about SuperCena.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*



BigWillie54 said:


> Its is play on how he is undefeated in ER not him actually being the most extreme wrestler.
> 
> WWW.com just did the article online about who's the most hardcore wrestler of all time with Mick winning.
> 
> ...


At least someone gets it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince5 Linda! It's working! It's working!!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: John Cena - King of Extreme?*

This really happened! LOfuckingL!!:lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



The BoogeyMan said:


> Nothing says they couldn't, they simply chose to do it the way that they did.
> 
> Kayfabe-wise you don't see Shield bragging about being undefeated and that's because honestly, their characters probably don't give a fuck. I mean look how long it took for them to have an actual in-ring match, these guys care about beating people up, not wins and losses.
> 
> ...


Were you watching? They tried to win the match, two of them got eliminated and they jumped in with Ambrose in the STF and presumably about to tap out. If they had just beaten down Cena for the fun of it and got DQ'ed then yeah, that would have been great. But the way it was booked made it look like they were incapable of beating Cena in a 3-on-1 situation.


> Do people even know how a top face is supposed to be booked?


They are certainly not supposed to mercilessly run though all challengers without breaking a sweat, to the point where everyone else on the roster is irrelevant.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> For 10 years?
> 
> No.
> 
> As for the others, I remember when I was in denial about SuperCena.


Still, what Cena did tonight is no different than what any other top face would have done.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

Almost.....almost....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Still, what Cena did tonight is no different than what any other top face would have done.


He doesn't even have a match with the Shield this Sunday. He has a match with Ryback. It was pretty pointless.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Still, what Cena did tonight is no different than what any other top face would have done.


By other top face you really mean Cena, because no other top face dismantles stables quite like Cena.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gamblor said:


> If we're going to be graced with Raw's like this week's (and the last few week's for that matter) week in week out, then we'll need him to return MUCH sooner than that.


Raw was crap with Punk too. So it's not like he changes anything. He just adds star power.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

downloaded the WWE APP earlier, as told to by Michael Cole, it is by far the best way to stay in touch with the WWE Universe. Wow so glad I now have the WWE APP, can't wait to watch Extreme Rules on PPV while on the WWE APP.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Raw was crap with Punk too. So it's not like he changes anything. He just adds star power.


Punk being there would at least give me SOMETHING great to watch every week... or most weeks anyway. Of course he couldn't save Raw on his own.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> A return from Punk? There's no need for him to return until like July.


Oh no, I'm thinking a bit further outside the box. I remember someone on here posting Heyman teasing a return by saying he just got off the phone with a former WWE superstar. I didn't really check back with that thread, so I'm not sure if it's legit.

Plus, I do want Punk to rest up and return for SS no matter how bad myself and the hardcore marks want him back.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Still, what Cena did tonight is no different than what any other top face would have done.


I can't think of anyone else that would have beaten 3 previously undefeated guys in a 3-on-1 elimination situation, in a throwaway match when he wasn't even involved in a feud with them.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Hot Damn Super Cena? Almost...*

Fuck this fucking guy cena lol He can literally put a halt on WWE but he's such a company man he's willing to make everyone else look like fucking garbage, it is his fault he has enough clout to tell the writers to eat a dick...he's just loving being godlike way to much.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Raw was crap with Punk too. So it's not like he changes anything. He just adds star power.


It was, but at least with him on RAW there was something that was consistently good on RAW each week.


----------



## Overgiver (Apr 4, 2013)

Fail - cesaro jobbing til after ER
Fail- super cena owning Shield
Fail- ryback vs Ryder
Fail - Mizz
Fail - HHH getting tough with 10min left.
Fail - Paul hay men stopping baroque, after last week him mentioning he won't stop him any more.

Fail - Meh-day night Raw, where RAW is a boooore.

I can't believe ppl actually think WWe is a better SHOW then TNA. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I give the show 5/10. Just for Lesnar and Triple H.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Tonight was the first time Ive watched since Punk left. Bad move. I'll just wait till he's back.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I rate it a 8/10 or 7/10.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The only thing even semi-noteworthy that happened on this show was the Shield losing. We won't remember this show 2 weeks from now. Just like most Raws these days. Your typical WWE post 2008 Raw. Forgettable.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Fandangoat was on fire. His segment was on the money.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chingo Bling said:


> Fandangoat was on fire. His segment was on the money.


Hell yes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want to see a true burying, recall what Cena did to the Awesome Truth before their tag match against him and Rock at SS


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

checkcola said:


> If you want to see a true burying, recall what Cena did to the Awesome Truth before their tag match against him and Rock at SS


Cena buried both members individually on PPV too earlier in the year.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

x78 said:


> It doesn't matter at all, for anything, regardless of who wins they'll both be gone, Lesnar will probably return to feud with Cena again later in the year and Triple H will either stay off TV until next year's Wrestlemania or stick around and put himself over younger talent for a while before leaving. The whole thing is totally inconsequential to anything and shouldn't be happening.


Why are people under this notion that if Brock wasn't feuding with Triple H that he would be putting over young talent? When Brock first came back, he skipped over that same young talent and went straight to Cena. Now he is feuding with HHH. After he is done with HHH, he will be feuding with either The Undertaker or The Rock. He is only working with the top superstars because he wants to make a ton of money and because they pay him a ton of money to do so. Even if he did wrestle guys like Punk and Bryan, he would beat them 100% of the time and you guys would complain. He has to look strong before his feud with The Rock, so it means that no full-time roster member is beating him before then. Now if you are okay with them getting "the rub" of being obliterated by Lesnar, then fine. But just like Punk's title reign was used to feed The Rock, Ziggler and his WHC title, Bryan and his overness, or Punk's status as the #2 guy would be used to feed Brock. Then you guys would hate him just like you guys hate The Rock now. 

If all of the part-timers and Vince don't commit to putting young talent over, then no young talent is getting put over because all of them have huge egos. They all want a blockbuster match that will make them loads of money. You are deluding yourself if you think otherwise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

checkcola said:


> If you want to see a true burying, recall what Cena did to the Awesome Truth before their tag match against him and Rock at SS


Good call. Forgot about that one. Can't forget about Cena's burial of the Nexus, either. That one really sucked, because at the very beginning of the storyline, Nexus looked like they had some potential, especially when they destroyed the Raw set.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

That was a terrible show.

The Lesnar - Trips segment was good though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So for the lolz, I am going to get the App, just to check it out.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why are people under this notion that if Brock wasn't feuding with Triple H that he would be putting over young talent? When Brock first came back, he skipped over that same young talent and went straight to Cena. Now he is feuding with HHH. After he is done with HHH, he will be feuding with either The Undertaker or The Rock. He is only working with the top superstars because he wants to make a ton of money and because they pay him a ton of money to do so. Even if he did wrestle guys like Punk and Bryan, he would beat them 100% of the time and you guys would complain. He has to look strong before his feud with The Rock, so it means that no full-time roster member is beating him before then. Now if you are okay with them getting "the rub" of being obliterated by Lesnar, then fine. But just like Punk's title reign was used to feed The Rock, Ziggler and his WHC title, Bryan and his overness, or Punk's status as the #2 guy would be used to feed Brock. Then you guys would hate him just like you guys hate The Rock now.
> 
> If all of the part-timers and Vince don't commit to putting young talent over, then no young talent is getting put over because all of them have huge egos. They all want a blockbuster match that will make them loads of money. You are deluding yourself if you think otherwise.


Why would he have to obliterate them? What sense is there in pushing a bunch of part-time wrestlers over the entirety of the current roster? I'm not expecting Lensar to job to Bryan, but there are plenty of guys who could have used the rub of going against Lesnar rather than Cena and Triple H. Sheamus could have fought Lesnar for example, instead of his horrible title run that went nowhere. Or Orton, who has been doing nothing for almost two years. Part-timers should be used to help elevate other guys to that level, not to wrestle meaningless matches against one another until they are all retired while the current talent languishes in the midcard.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So, is it kinda poetic that on the WWE App page in the Google store in the "users also looked at" section the second entry is "Virtual Girlfriend" did the Play store just try to bury the WWE App users? :lol


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

x78 said:


> Why would he have to obliterate them? What sense is there in pushing a bunch of part-time wrestlers over the entirety of the current roster? I'm not expecting Lensar to job to Bryan, but there are plenty of guys who could have used the rub of going against Lesnar rather than Cena and Triple H. Sheamus could have fought Lesnar for example, instead of his horrible title run that went nowhere. Or Orton, who has been doing nothing for almost two years. Part-timers should be used to help elevate other guys to that level, not to wrestle meaningless matches against one another until they are all retired while the current talent languishes in the midcard.


Problem with some of those feuds happening is that I don't think WWE really wants to put Orton in a big time feud because of the chance he will get his third strike and at at least be gone for a year. Sheamus would have a return to being the guy he was in 2009/2010 that would want to destroy Lesnar as much as Brock would want to destroy him not the guy who spends half his feuds laughing at his opponents. Face it the only guys that can face Brock Lesnar are

John Cena
Triple H
Undertaker
The Rock
CM Punk


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's so obvious right now that D Bry should be the next rumble winner. He instantly GOATed that tag match. Any sane booker would move him to better things once he's done wasting time in tag team competition.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> It's so obvious right now that D Bry should be the next rumble winner. He instantly GOATed that tag match. Any sane booker would move him to better things once he's done wasting time in tag team competition.


I see Shield winning their matches, but will Team Hell No break up? Who goes after the Shield? Sweat Tea and Brodus Clay?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

checkcola said:


> I see Shield winning their matches, but will Team Hell No break up? Who goes after the Shield? Sweat Tea and Brodus Clay?


You're going to make me weep...the thought of the best talent in the company still wrestling tag matches through January 2014 would overshadow the fuckery of the last 300 raw episodes at least


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

xD7oom said:


> I give the show 5/10. Just for Lesnar and Triple H.



3/10 from me. It was dull and uninteresting crap all night.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Just caught the segment were Teddy changed the match, and damn Swagg was probably pissed at the ish AJ was spitting. I don't think AJ likes Jack and vice versa.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Plus, isn't AJ legit fucking Dolph?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Plus, isn't AJ legit fucking Dolph?


really not sure about that tbh.


----------



## cbcruz (Dec 29, 2011)

That's gotta be one of, if not the worst raw in years. Many years.

Oh and, the crowd went absolutely nuts when Lesnar's music hit. /sarcasm.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Another bad Raw, loved the Shield match though. First loss, but it ended by DQ at least. Of course, it was to Cena, what a shock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> You're going to make me weep...the thought of the best talent in the company still wrestling tag matches through January 2014 would overshadow the fuckery of the last 300 raw episodes at least


I agree with ya that DB should be singles, but I don't see much in the tag scene. Team Hell No is a solid act that wakes up even the most dead crowds. I can understand why Vince wants to keep them going even if its time for DB to move on.

I could see DB going after US Champ Dean as a way to keep his feud with the Shield going, but getting him out of tag ranks.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

I love what they're doing with Fandango/Jericho. Best mid-card feud I've seen in a really long time. Creative angle today, in my opinion, and a good way to start the show.

Zack Ryder needs a major overhaul. His new look tonight was awful. Ryback squash was to be expected.

Glad they gave the PTP the win. Hopefully the start of a little push for them. I wish WWE could focus on building the tag division with multiple teams and not just Team Hell No/The Shield right now.

Sucks what happened to Dolph Ziggler, but I think the Del Rio/Swagger "I Quit" match will be good. Hopefully we still get a triple-threat ladder match between the 3, though, as that'll be a great match if/when it does happen.

Kofi Kingston vs. Dean Ambrose on Sunday should be good. Makes sense now why Kofi is the champion. They wanted to put it on Ambrose but didn't want Ambrose to beat a fellow heel in Cesaro to get it. On this note, it's disappointing that the IC Champ wasn't on the show. Wade Barrett should be in a much better position than the one he's in.

Damien Sandow is great. Guy is VERY underutilized in my opinion. I hope later this year he gets a huge push.

I think this Henry/Sheamus feud is weird. It would be a lot better if it made sense why they're feuding. But they were just thrown together for no reason. They're doing a good job of trying to get people to care about it, but I don't think anyone does. Their strap match will likely be entertaining, though, at Extreme Rules.

So sick of Orton as a face, as I'm sure EVERYONE is, including him. Turn him already. Nobody cares about him vs. Big Show. I understand he's still getting big pops from the crowd but he's so incredibly boring right now.

The Miz vs. Heath Slater was just a way to get Miz back on TV, I guess. Nothing worth noting here.

I loved the elimination match with Shield vs. Team Hell No/Cena...until Cena went all Super Cena on everyone. What a shame. Rollins/Reigns shouldn't have been eliminated at all. These guys are having a great feud right now with Team Hell No. DB and Kane are helping make The Shield look like gold.

So glad WWE finally made Ryback look like somewhat of a badass heel by attacking Cena with the chair. That's how he should be built up all the time because otherwise, nobody is buying him as a viable threat to the title (I'm talking about non-IWC fans). Ryback needs to stop with the "Ryback Rules" gimmick, though. It's just dumb.

I fast-forwarded through Big E. Langston vs. Jack Swagger because I just don't care. He lost by countout as a way to protect him, I'm assuming. Post-match segment did nothing for me, either.

Didn't watch the Divas match until the end. Innovative submission move by AJ. Apparently she's calling it the "Black Widow." Poor Natalya, though. She should be so much more than a Divas jobber and Khali sidekick.

Loved Jericho's promo backstage. That's the Jericho I love to see. But did he rip his shirt after? Not sure what that was about.

Loved the last segment of the show between HHH/Brock Lesnar. That's the way to sell the match before the PPV. Give the fans just a little tease and make them order the PPV to get the end result. I'm glad Brock also was shown to be a badass and he got inside the ring. 99% of the time, the heel ends up walking away.

Overall, a good show in my opinion. One of their better go-home shows for a PPV.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

-The dance off went on for far too long and was predictable as hell. Who actually thought that that segment was good? Everyone knew that it would end with him jumping Y2J...and it just dragged on a way too long

-Did Ryback really need to squash Ryder in 62 seconds? Like what was the purpose of that match? Did we really wonder who would win that match? Who's daughter did Ryder sleep with?

-Tag match was nice, but wont lead to anything, mostly just a time killer because I dont actually see them pushing PTP at all. This just felt like another time killer to me

-Did you hear about the wwe fucking app? they pushed that stupid fucking app more than the damn ppv sunday. Holy fuck they plugged that damn app so much I wanted to mute the TV or just stop watching.

-Why do we need a hundred recaps every raw...we seriously saw the dance off recap 4 times...it was stupid the first time!! Also why do we need recaps of shit Lesnar half a year ago? Its starting to just get stupid how many recaps are in every raw just to kill more time

-Cena buries the shield...we all knew it was coming...same thing he does to anyone that gets popular in the wwe...this dude is the new Hogan in backroom politics 

-WWE, actually do something with the womens division or just end it...and sorry to break it to you, but no one cares who her secret admirer is because we know you...it will be someone really stupid meant for a cheap pop when its revealed, most likely golddust, hornswaggle, or some other joke...its not a serious storyline and we all know it...so naturally we don't care.

-Oh another segment where HHH makes Lesnar look like a bitch...seriously if he wins at the PPV ill just sit back and wonder why the fuck even bring Lesnar back if you are just going to have him lose matches to guys that dont need a push like Cena and HHH...like if you are going to have him lose, at least let him put a guy over...just feels like he has been brought back to feed HHH and Cena's Ego's

Raw this week just felt like when a kid has a report that has to be 10 minutes but he only has 5 minutes of material...Just go back to 2 hours if you guys are too fucking lazy to write 3 hours of material...


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Really fun RAW tonight.


Sure, if watching paint dry gets you excited.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Sure, if watching paint dry gets you excited.


It does if a naked hot woman is dancing in front of it. (Y)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, if Cena could not get a solid win for his team against the shield then he had to do it after the show, someone else needs a chance too.



> After Monday’s episode of Raw went off the air in Tulsa, OK, Alberto Del Rio, John Cena and Randy Orton faced The Big Show, Jack Swagger and Ryback in a six man tag match.
> Cena got the win for his team with an Attitude Adjustment on The Big Show. Our Correspondence noted that this was a very entertaining match.


Anyways, nice way to send the fans home thou.  oh and sorry if someone already posted this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What a dull ass show. I feel that the third hour of Raw really makes the show drag, but I REEEEALLY felt with this one. Just whoa! 

I loved The Shield Six Man Tag up until the finish. I know it ended on a DQ and they'll go on saying that The Shield has never been pinned or some shit, but lets be honest. That was the end of The Shield's unbeaten streak and it was all done just to protect John Cena and not have him lose heading in the PPV. If they didn't want to do that, then I have the question why did they even book the match in the first place. And they could have gone with The Shield getting the sweep by having Ryback interfere and cost Cena. Why couldn't they do that?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Prime Time Players getting a win over Tensai and Brodus Clay. 

-Glad to see The Miz back and what better way to make you look strong than Heath Slater?

-The Elimination Tag Match was enjoyable as The Shield continue to look strong. Not sure if it was necessary for Cena to get the win by DQ but I guess that makes up for last week.

-Sucks that Ziggler got a concussion and now there is no longer a Triple Threat Ladder Match at ER. Not sure what to make of the Swagger/Langston match. It was kinda lengthy but it wasn't too bad. The fans didn't really react to it. Not even when ADR came out to attack both guys either.

-The Triple H/Lesnar and Heyman segment started slow but it picked up when these two finally brawled inside the cage. This was cool to see and I liked the suplex Lesnar gave to HHH. With Hunter getting the upperhand, I wonder if this means Lesnar is going over at ER.

*"DISLIKES"*
-I thought I was watching "Dancing with the Stars" in the opening segment. As much as I dread this segment, I have to admit, this is a fresh feud with Fandango and Jericho so we can't be complaining too much.

-Squash matches galore. Ryback defeating Zack Ryder but I know why it was needed to make Ryback look strong. Randy Orton defeating Cesaro. Something needs to be done with Orton. I don't care about his feud with Big Show.

-I'm glad Kofi Kingston is winning again but why over Damien Sandow? Sandow is awesome and he's entertaining.

-I kinda don't care about the Sheamus/Mark Henry because we've seen it before already! Only this time, they are having a Strap Match. 

-AJ's submission move looks cool. But why must be Natalya fall victim to it? She deserves better than this and she shouldn't be hanging around with the jokes of Khali and Hornswoggle.

Average show and I still get bored at times while watching this.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

So the show recap...No "dance" contest, Cesaro loses Orton for a change, Zach Ryder squash, Six-man tag ends suprisingly via DQ? and finally Triple HHH stands tall again?

Seems like i didn`t miss anything


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TripleG said:


> What a dull ass show. I feel that the third hour of Raw really makes the show drag, but I REEEEALLY felt with this one. Just whoa!
> 
> I loved The Shield Six Man Tag up until the finish. I know it ended on a DQ and they'll go on saying that The Shield has never been pinned or some shit, but lets be honest. That was the end of The Shield's unbeaten streak and it was all done just to protect John Cena and not have him lose heading in the PPV. If they didn't want to do that, then I have the question why did they even book the match in the first place. And they could have gone with The Shield getting the sweep by having Ryback interfere and cost Cena. Why couldn't they do that?


Don't know. It's disappointing but I won't complain too much, they still haven't lost legitimately as a unit. And they're getting gold this Sunday, so we can all look forward to that.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Raw sucked. Almost nothing good and we had to hear them plug the stupid WWE app 46 times. We fucking get it already.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Extreme Rules Predictions:

Lesnar defeats Triple H :lesnar

Cena defeats Ryback (I hope I am wrong)

Del Rio defeats Swagger

Big show defeats Orton

Henry defeats Sheamus

Ambrose defeats Kofi Shield members will screw Kofi

Y2J defeats Fandango


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Took me 38 minutes to watch this morning, a new PB. Borrrrring show, how people can give such a poor reaction to Brock Lesnar and HHH is beyond me, why would you buy tickets to the show?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone got a youtube link to the Lesnar/HHH faceoff please.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I've got such a straight man-crush on Fandango.


----------



## lesigh (Jan 20, 2013)

Awful fucking show.. Come on Vince, wtf mang!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*The Tag Team Tornado match sounds like something right out of "SmackDown!: Shut Your Mouth."

Also, it seems as if RAW sucked ass last night.

I saw everything up to the 6-man elimination match, then I was the end of the AJ/Natalya match, then I saw the HHH/Lesnar segment and personally, I can't wait for this feud to be over with.
*


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Haven't seen a single full episode of Raw since Raw 1000. Where is my God now?


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

FUNtastic Raw!!

8/10

fuck the complainers.Best go home show for a PPV in a looooooooong time!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

That show was extremely boring. I don't even know what to say. Just embarassing and so is the product nowadays. I skipped most of the matches. Who cares about Miz/Slater, Orton/Cesaro for the 222nd time or PTP defeating 2 comedy characters? Go fuck yourself with this show. I don't usually bitch about the shows and the product, but that's just pure garbage. Not looking forward to Extreme Rules. Not a single bit.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

A dance-off that was advertised a week in advance that didn't take place

Super Cena handing The Shield its first loss on free tv

A Jack Swagger V Del Rio match made for ER, yeah, they want you too pay to see Swagger V Del Rio, which i'm sure the fans at Extreme Rules will go crazy for

Orton beating Cesaro in 3 minutes. So Cesaro's comeback lasted all of 7 days

Triple calling Lesnar a bitch then proving it by throwing the 300 pound MONSTER! through the door like a feather. HHH, Don't threaten that his "mystique" will be gone if you beat him at ER, its had been gone for a long time.

So yeah. Raw sucks. save us Punk.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

To be honest I'm surprised at the reaction, for me it was a decent enough show, and above average for this year. The highlights were the enjoyable six-man tag, Orton versus Cesaro and the heated battle between Lesnar and Triple H, now that is how you end a Raw heading into a PPV. 

The only poor periods for me were the divas match (with way too much going on), the Prime Time Players versus Tons of Funk and the constant mention of the WWE app. That kind of thing doesn't normally bother me, but when they're telling you to check out what's happening backstage when a match is actually taking place it's just ridiculous.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The first hour again was exceptionally boring. 25 minutes spent on a weeks in advance
advertised dance competition...that didn't happen, yet the cheap shots were recapped 4 times.

The "match quality" tonight was just shocking. Ryback squashing Ryder in 70 seconds, Miz/Heath Slater,
PTP/Tons of Funk, Orton going over Cesaro clean in a short match for the second time this week, etc.
The only good match saw Shield get super-Cena'd and suffer its first, streak-ending technical loss.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So. Much. Butthurt.

:cena5 :jpl

You mad?

The dance-off stuff was fun. FAHN-DAHN-TROLL was brilliant. Jericho was great and had that awesome promo later in the night. I look forward to their match now. Nice build. My only complaint is that they spent half an hour building up to them dancing and then they didn't dance lol. DAT WWE. 

Seamus/Henry was a fun segment. Watching Henry maul people is always worth it. Good promo from Seamus and then we got them literally whipping the shit out of each other. Again, nice build and I look forward to their match. 

SHIELD booking was a bit strange this week although I'm loving the fact that they're probably walking away with all the gold come Sunday. Great stuff. More into Rollins/Reigns vs. Hell No in a Tornado Tag since it should be awesome and Kofi sucks but hey, I'm just glad to see them on the card. I didn't like the way they booked Cena in the match but it was still a great match and Bryan looking like a star. 

So Ryback hit Cena with a chair. I still say Cena wins. Fuck it, I'm looking forward to this too. I saw them have a Table match at a house show a few weeks back and it was fun. At the very least they'll pull some bullshit to put Cena over. They must outdo duct tape. CAN IT BE DONE?

GAME BORK RAGE IN DA CAGE was fucking brilliant. Loved it. When they actually have the two of them in the ring together the segments are awesome. DAT GERMAN. Perfect way to head into the PPV. Trips got the upper hand here so it's pretty much a lock Brock wins on Sunday. I'm fine with that. I also liked the angle they took with the whole Heyman maybe losing faith in Brock stuff. They can take that further in his future feuds if they want to. 

BROCK DA BITCH. 

:HHH2

You gotta love people whining and bitching because the midcard gets no attention and then when they give more than substantial build to THREE midcard angles, everybody is still whining and bitching. 

You gotta love Punk marks in general. Butthurt about nothing as usual. Lol. 

DAT RAW 

:vince5


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

I just finished watching raw and thought it was a good episode. Not as bad as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

What the fuck was up with that I Quit match outta nowhere that Teddy Long just booked? Plus that segment was awkward as hell in general and I'm not quite sure why.

Pretty good overall though thanks to The Shield, BORK, HHH, Bryan, Sheamus, Henry, Fandango, Jericho and AJ for doing a pretty hawt submission manoeuvre.

7/10


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> So. Much. Butthurt.
> 
> :cena5 :jpl
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Im not the one to normally complain about RAW, I'm usually the ones telling everyone to shut the fuck up and enjoy it or just dont watch it.

But damn.. So many wrestler's with no direction. they need to put more focus in the divas, tag team, and mid-card division instead of just focusing on my main man :cena3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> The first hour again was exceptionally boring. 25 minutes spent on a weeks in advance
> advertised dance competition...that didn't happen, yet the cheap shots were recapped 4 times.
> 
> The "match quality" tonight was just shocking. Ryback squashing Ryder in 70 seconds, Miz/Heath Slater,
> ...


This.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

RAW was decent, nothing too fantastic, but it wasn't horrible either. The only match that stood out on the show was the elimination tag match, which was brilliant, every other match just felt like filler. I marked for the Brock/HHH segment, Heyman on the microphone is just head and shoulders above any other on screen character at the moment and I thank the high heavens that they decided to bring him back because he elevates Brock to that next level. I'm pretty hyped for Extreme Rules, it's got a great card and has the potential to exceed Wrestlemania, much like last years did.

Can't wait for Ambrose beat the shit out of Kofi Kingston and leave ER with the US Championship. :mark:


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

The show could have used a bit more broken ribs and anal bleeding


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it worth watching Brock/HHH? Went to my bed at 3 last night


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I still do not get what they're trying to do with Ryback. It was the perfect opportunity to have him come out and HELP the Shield destroy Cena, but no. Instead they have him come out, stare at him, walk out, walk back in and hit his ankle ONCE and then leave again. Seriously, WTF...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> So. Much. Butthurt.
> 
> :cena5 :jpl
> 
> ...


Not butthurt, just bored. HHH/Brock needs to fucking end. Raw sucked, PERIOD.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bet the whole complexion of this thread would have been 65-70% more positive if the shield won that match and nothing else about the whole show changed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uh9sGAIDyi0

Backstage fallout: Edyta, The Miz, & Kaitlyn


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If there's one thing this thread has taught us, it is that no matter how bad a show is, there will still be some people that come out of the woodwork to defend it & tell everyone else that they're overreacting & it wasn't that bad. No matter what. Optimists constantly looking for a silver-lining piss me off more than anything else.

/grumpy


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Coffey said:


> If there's one thing this thread has taught us, it is that no matter how bad a show is, there will still be some people that come out of the woodwork to defend it & tell everyone else that they're overreacting & it wasn't that bad. No matter what. Optimists constantly looking for a silver-lining piss me off more than anything else.
> 
> /grumpy


The show is awful and that's a fact, quality is not subjective because things like story progression, character development, match quality, etc. are the deciding factors whether a show is good or bad. If you like Raw, then in your opinion, a shit show is acceptable. Its a shame some people have such low standards.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Coffey said:


> If there's one thing this thread has taught us, it is that no matter how bad a show is, there will still be some people that come out of the woodwork to defend it & tell everyone else that they're overreacting & it wasn't that bad. No matter what. Optimists constantly looking for a silver-lining piss me off more than anything else.
> /grumpy


What the fuck? Didn't you opend the "_Positivity Thread_" ? :edge2

Now, here are the things I liked:

+ Summer Rae
+ I see some fire in Ryders eyes.
+ Rybacks vibrations in "_Ryback *rules*!_"
+ PTP 
+ Aj's "_Fire him Teddy! FIRE HIM NOW!_"


Spoiler:  














*OH MY FUCKING LORD IN HEAVEN, BITCHEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:
+ "Raw needs Punk"-sign :mark:
+ Henry/Sheamus feud, I love it. 
+ *Striker puts strap on* JBL: _"You moron, run!"_ :lmao
+ Henry draggin' Striker around 
+ The one fan massagin Sheamus' tits


Spoiler:  














+ Cesaro
+ The kids face when Orton won:


Spoiler:  














:lmao :lmao :lmao
+ 3 fucking MB!!! 


Spoiler:  























+Ambrose
+Ambrose
+Ambrose
+Ambrose


Spoiler:  














Dude, that looked so fucking sick! :mark:
+ Rollins vs. Ref
+ Kane :mark:
+ Bryan on fire
+ Reigns was fucking awesome the whole match. 
+ The whole match was epic
+ Swaggers theme
+ Aj Lee's Ass


Spoiler: Ass












:troll


+ Brrroooock Lesnaaaaaaaaaar
+ Heymans face


Spoiler:  














+ Awesome foretaste of the steel cage match.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> What the fuck? Didn't you opend the "_Positivity Thread_" ?


Yes, months ago & the first sentence in that thread was "From me, Mr. Negativity." And that thread bombed for a reason.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Coffey said:


> If there's one thing this thread has taught us, it is that no matter how bad a show is, there will still be some people that come out of the woodwork to defend it & tell everyone else that they're overreacting & it wasn't that bad. No matter what. Optimists constantly looking for a silver-lining piss me off more than anything else.
> 
> /grumpy





Striketeam said:


> The show is awful and that's a fact, quality is not subjective because things like story progression, character development, match quality, etc. are the deciding factors whether a show is good or bad. If you like Raw, then in your opinion, a shit show is acceptable. Its a shame some people have such low standards.


Opinions are just foreign to these people. Astounding.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

When GOAT stole the show in those three glorious minutes, I swear time froze. Even Cole and Lawler had to mark out. It was brief moment of beauty wrapped in a turd basket


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> When GOAT stole the show in those three glorious minutes, I swear time froze. Even Cole and Lawler had to mark out. It was brief moment of beauty wrapped in a turd basket


And then he lost. Again. And was never mentioned the rest of the show.
Just another day in the office.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> And then he lost. Again. And was never mentioned the rest of the show.
> Just another day in the office.


That makes me love the furry little man even more. He clocked in, outshined the entire roster, ate his pin, and left the building. Epic

GOAT Boss :bryan


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Osize10 said:


> That makes me love the furry little man even more. He clocked in, outshined the entire roster, ate his pin, and left the building. Epic
> 
> GOAT Boss :bryan


And then he took a peek at Sheamus and Del Rio's downside guarantees and cried himself to sleep while nibbling on Taco Bell Fresco Bean Burritos.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Karma101 said:


> Opinions are just foreign to these people.


It's not that I care if someone has a differing opinion than I do on a television program. It's just a complete...mind fuck to see that someone can have the complete 180° opinion on literally everything, every single week.

"That was terrible."
"That was awesome!"

"That was really boring."
"That was really exciting!"

"He is not very good."
"He is really good!"

"This show was completely forgettable."
"This show was so memorable!"

Plus, it's the internet. No one ever wants to admit when they're wrong, no one ever backs down, everyone hides behind anonymity. So even if something isn't an opinion, & you prove that they're wrong, they'll hide behind comments like "it's just my opinion" or "we'll have to agree to disagree."

And maybe this is just me, but when I'm talking about wrestling with someone, you're damn right I value my opinion a lot higher than some 20-year-old kid, that's only been watching for a couple of years. If I have been watching wrestling longer than they have been alive, their opinion means literally nothing to me.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pfft...can't even be bothered to watch it this week. Just get Extreme Rules over and done with.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Pretty boring raw nothing much to get excited about. Shield match was good but that's it. I'm bord of HHH lesnar, the I quit match is boring even worse as it means that del rio or swagger is going to be in the title for even longer! I'm just underwhelmed by wwe this year. Yes I'll keep watching but I shall also keep fast forwarding too.

Best part was the 'raw needs punk' sign. Very true


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sadly, ER will be the best ppv until either Summerslam or Night of Champions, and that goes double for Raw. Sad but true.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Read the results earlier today and it looks like another Raw I'll miss.

Just how boring has WWE been for the past 12 months? I tried to keep up after 2012 ended, I tried!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Call me crazy but I thought Kaitlyn had no panties.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Coffey said:


> It's not that I care if someone has a differing opinion than I do on a television program. It's just a complete...mind fuck to see that someone can have the complete 180° opinion on literally everything, every single week.
> 
> "That was terrible."
> "That was awesome!"
> ...


So a small minority of people were entertained by a couple of things that didn't entertain you and you are baffled by this?


----------



## Bolton's Bastard (May 14, 2013)

Was it worth watching this week? But seriously RAW sounbds pretty horrible and it will probably stay this way till the 27th. unk


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Punk isn't returning on the 27th anymore.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Not butthurt, just bored. HHH/Brock needs to fucking end. Raw sucked, PERIOD.


Good for you.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

"FUCK THIS COMPANY!" -Lil Jimmy Cornette


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I defended the show last week but that was the worst shit I've seen in a long time. The booking of The Shield against Cena was criminal. So many poor pointless short matches too. The product's in the shit and getting worse. Bad times and no real sign of hope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That kid is pissed!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> "FUCK THIS COMPANY!" -Lil Jimmy Cornette


:lmao That kid was one of the highlights of the show for me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> I defended the show last week but that was the worst shit I've seen in a long time. The booking of The Shield against Cena was criminal. So many poor pointless short matches too. The product's in the shit and getting worse. Bad times and no real sign of hope.


so true. the more they focus on making cena look good, the worse the wwe gets overall. even the stupid kids they care so much about might stop watching.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't get over how stupid Lesnar sounded when he said "SHUT UP" during that invasion.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> So. Much. Butthurt.
> 
> :cena5 :jpl
> 
> ...


This is the truth.:aries2, I just can't grasp how one can be so butthurt and delusional.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Only part of the show I liked besides the Shield match (the ending tainted that one though).


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

More fine work Delbusto. 

I love the way Lesnar is prepared to sell, he launches himself out of the cage. The man that enjoys pain.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wasn't really shocked when the crowd started to react to paul heyman. When heyman started talking they all knew it would take a while. I would of done the same thing. I wanted to see a fight.

I really wish Lesnar would be around more.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Blake"Pure"Holyman said:


>


He was a bitch in UFC too.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Download the WWE App! The NEW (but out for months) WWE app! Did you know there is a WWE app? Check this backstage interview, on the WWE app! Did you download the wwe app yet? Download the new WWE app now!

That is the only thing i remember of this raw...fpalm


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Turned it off when I heard Brodus Clay's music hit, finally had enough. What a steaming pile of shit this company has become. Sad really.


----------

